# TTC a World Cup Wiggle! PLAYERS:30, SCORE:TEAM BFP 5-19 TEAM BFN & A 2 DARLING ANGELS



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi: Ladies,


I will be testing on 12th July and as it is the World Cup Final :football: on 11th July (and we are hoping England will be playing in it!) when we get our :bfp: this cycle we will have concieved our much wanted ickle wiggle! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: so I am going to name this month `TTC our World Cup Wiggle` 

Please let me know if you would like to try out and which team your are supporting! 

Come on Ladies lets give that :witch: a :yellowcard:

*
SENDING A TEAM  to mayybe2010 AT THIS DIFFICULT TIME YOU`RE IN ALL OUR THOUGHTS HON!  *

*TEAM  HAS SCORED AGAIN LADIES......ON THE DAY OF THE FINAL A GOAL SCORED BY BUENA ........CONGRATULATIONS HON  *



TEAM :bfp: VS  TEAM :bfn:

MADLYTTC: TEAM :hugs2::angel::hugs2:

Gemie: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

schnoodle TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

floofymad: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

Mummy2Angel:football: TEAM :bfp: 

lynne192: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

Foxyloxy28: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

Nvr2Late: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

*SplishnChips HAS GIVEN THE  A  AND SCORED A *

leelee6284:football: TEAM :bfp:

mamadonna: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

nevertogether: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

*TanikitHAS GIVEN THE  A  AND SCORED A *

JD`2: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

Whispyshadow TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

K123:football: TEAM :bfp:

Nightnurse: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

*MumtoJ HAS GIVEN THE  A  AND SCORED A *

Beccaface TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

SammyJ: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

Soulshaken: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

MrsHowley81: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

Mummylou23: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

maaybe2010: :hugs2::angel::hugs2:

flump1:football: TEAM :bfp:

we can`t wait: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

chiarezza06 TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

Isi Buttercup: TEAM :bfn::hugs2:

*runnergl HAS GIVEN THE  A  AND SCORED A *

*Buena HAS GIVEN THE  A  AND SCORED A *


----------



## Gemie

I like it... can I join?! x


----------



## schnoodle

i bet there will be a bby boom in about 9 motnhs! lol!

x


----------



## Gemie

schnoodle said:


> i bet there will be a bby boom in about 9 motnhs! lol!
> 
> x

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## floofymad

I like it too. But the chances of being able to drag OH away from his footy to :sex: will be minimal.... I'll have to think of crafty ways to get those :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:dohh:

:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Gemie

floofymad said:


> I like it too. But the chances of being able to drag OH away from his footy to :sex: will be minimal.... I'll have to think of crafty ways to get those :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> :dohh:
> 
> :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

Don't worry chick, he'll be well up for it if England have a win! :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> I like it too. But the chances of being able to drag OH away from his footy to :sex: will be minimal.... I'll have to think of crafty ways to get those :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> :dohh:
> 
> :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:
> 
> Don't worry chick, he'll be well up for it if England have a win! :haha:Click to expand...

LMAO RIGHT NOW! :haha: Just tell him that you want him to score a goal of his very own lol!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so I will edit and we can make this a WORLD CUP WIGGLE THREAD!


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> I like it too. But the chances of being able to drag OH away from his footy to :sex: will be minimal.... I'll have to think of crafty ways to get those :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> :dohh:
> 
> :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:
> 
> Don't worry chick, he'll be well up for it if England have a win! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO RIGHT NOW! :haha: Just tell him that he you want him to score a goal of his very own lol!Click to expand...

:winkwink::haha:


----------



## schnoodle

lolo lol lol!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Count me in i should be testing 8th/11th july, :happydance:


----------



## floofymad

lol! Have just realised that I'm going to the hosp on the 9th July for a laparoscopy; hope that won't have any effect on AF or a :bfp: ???? x


----------



## floofymad

well just checked and AF due about Sun 4th July, so should have gone by then, or not come at all!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> well just checked and AF due about Sun 4th July, so should have gone by then, or not come at all!

`not come at all` sounds good floofy :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Count me in i should be testing 8th/11th july, :happydance:

Welcome hon :hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

i will be testing the 23rd of june hun xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

schnoodle said:


> i will be testing the 23rd of june hun xx

I still added you hon cause technically you will still have concieved a WORLD CUP WIGGLE :thumbup: if this is ok with you?


----------



## schnoodle

sure honey thankyou! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

schnoodle said:


> sure honey thankyou! x

No prob hon :hugs: any :bfp: from yesterday onwards counts:thumbup:


----------



## schnoodle

hehe! world cup wiggle! i like it!


----------



## Gemie

I'm adopting a PMA for this :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ME TOO HON! LETS SHOW THAT :witch: A :yellowcard:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> ME TOO HON! LETS SHOW THAT :witch: A :yellowcard:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl: I love these emoticons. I really laughed at that! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ME TOO HON! LETS SHOW THAT :witch: A :yellowcard:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :rofl: I love these emoticons. I really laughed at that! xClick to expand...

LMAO off too!


----------



## lynne192

i wanna join please? my country sadly not playing but we're watching the world cup, watching the USA v England game tonight and due to ovulate mon/tue we've been TTC almost 3 years. my period is due 28th winners of Group E & G are playing that day so not sure who thats going to be, not really sure who we're rooting for other than our :bfp: he he.... anyways would love to be involved :D


----------



## Gemie

@lynne192 The only team I'm rooting for is team :bfp: well and England but I'm not into it all that much OH is of course.
Welcome to our club :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Adding ladies!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Team :bfp: :yipee:


----------



## lynne192

got to support team BFP we should have teams and see who does win with Team :bfp: and Team :bfn: and as the days/weeks go by as we get our BFP we count them all up of babies who were concived during World cup 2010 and then at the end say how many in team :bfp: and how many in team :bfn: then if we get :bfp: should start a pregnancy group together called World cup babies 2010 all sexed up during kick off lol or something like that lol... i'm little mad excuse me :D


----------



## schnoodle

wahoooooooooooooooo!

team bfp all the way!!! if we get preg will we win the golden boot!!!!!

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> got to support team BFP we should have teams and see who does win with Team :bfp: and Team :bfn: and as the days/weeks go by as we get our BFP we count them all up of babies who were concived during World cup 2010 and then at the end say how many in team :bfp: and how many in team :bfn: then if we get :bfp: should start a pregnancy group together called World cup babies 2010 all sexed up during kick off lol or something like that lol... i'm little mad excuse me :D

:thumbup: am with you on this one hon! its not mad :wacko: its a great idea :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

sounds good to me, gonna try and make some graphics for us to post here :D


----------



## Gemie

lynne192 said:


> got to support team BFP we should have teams and see who does win with Team :bfp: and Team :bfn: and as the days/weeks go by as we get our BFP we count them all up of babies who were concived during World cup 2010 and then at the end say how many in team :bfp: and how many in team :bfn: then if we get :bfp: should start a pregnancy group together called World cup babies 2010 all sexed up during kick off lol or something like that lol... i'm little mad excuse me :D


OMG I love this idea! I wanna be on team :bfp:!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oooh me, me!

If my cycle returns to the average 31 days, then I'll be testing (on holiday back home) on 10th or 11th July :yipee:


----------



## Gemie

lynne192 said:


> sounds good to me, gonna try and make some graphics for us to post here :D

Ooooh yay :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> sounds good to me, gonna try and make some graphics for us to post here :D

Great idea hon! Let us know how you get on, I would be up for having one :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

foxyloxy28 said:


> Oooh me, me!
> 
> If my cycle returns to the average 31 days, then I'll be testing (on holiday back home) on 10th or 11th July :yipee:

:happydance::happydance: Hi Hon! Welcome!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

1st page updated Ladies! :happydance: half hour until kick off :thumbup:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Is it too late to join team BFP??? :)


----------



## schnoodle

wahooo!!
team :bfp:
team:bfp:
team :bfp:


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> 1st page updated Ladies! :happydance: half hour until kick off :thumbup:

:yipee: I love it! COME ON TEAM BFP!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nvr2Late said:


> Is it too late to join team BFP??? :)

Its Nvr2Late.........er Nvr2Late :rofl:

COME ON TEAM :bfp:


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> Is it too late to join team BFP??? :)
> 
> Its Nvr2Late.........er Nvr2Late :rofl:
> 
> COME ON TEAM :bfp:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lynne192

team :bfp: to win 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/worldcupbabies.jpg


----------



## SplishnChips

I WANT A WORLD CUP WIGGLE TOO (yes I am shouting :haha::haha:)

I WILL be getting a BFP next cycle if I get a BFN this month.

also COME ON ENGLAND..first game stating in 10 mins :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lynne192

lol of course we're all supporting BFP team lol but need to count up the players as we know.


----------



## Gemie

lynne192 said:


> team :bfp: to win
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/worldcupbabies.jpg


This is GREAT!!!


----------



## lynne192

me me just me messing :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

What the?!?!?!?!?!?! I think England`s goal keeper is playing for team :bfn: :growlmad:


----------



## lynne192

lol.... didn't know he was TTC lol.


----------



## lynne192

my OH is in bed feeling ill so i am jumping between football and rugby to give him the details when he wakes lol


----------



## SplishnChips

MADLYTTC said:


> What the?!?!?!?!?!?! I think England`s goal keeper is playing for team :bfn: :growlmad:

Me too....BAD move.
Wonder if they will take him off at HT??


----------



## Nvr2Late

lynne192 said:


> my OH is in bed feeling ill so i am jumping between football and rugby to give him the details when he wakes lol

Now YOU are a good wife! wow :)


----------



## lynne192

Nvr2Late said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> my OH is in bed feeling ill so i am jumping between football and rugby to give him the details when he wakes lol
> 
> Now YOU are a good wife! wow :)Click to expand...

he better bloody think that too :D he's been good today also came with me to the memorial balloon release sands was holding this morning. we're lucky today because my dad's mum stole my son for the weekend when we went to visit this afternoon lol it's good we can get a wee rest but i am kinda bored :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nvr2Late said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> my OH is in bed feeling ill so i am jumping between football and rugby to give him the details when he wakes lol
> 
> Now YOU are a good wife! wow :)Click to expand...

Was just going to say the same thing! :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

thank you both, that was a good tackle from yank, england player looks pissed right off lol... all the english players are sweeting lol


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> my OH is in bed feeling ill so i am jumping between football and rugby to give him the details when he wakes lol
> 
> Now YOU are a good wife! wow :)Click to expand...
> 
> Was just going to say the same thing! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooooh me too... If it were me I'd have a chick flick on by now :haha:


----------



## lynne192

sadly not much else on tv, i don 't actually watch tv so this is kinda werid for me, lol... really want my book :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> thank you both, that was a good tackle from yank, england player looks pissed right off lol... all the english players are sweeting lol

England are playing pants :dohh: They really need to get it together......not like us eh when it comes to playing the beautiful game :sex: we make a game plan, work as a team and stick to it :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> thank you both, that was a good tackle from yank, england player looks pissed right off lol... all the english players are sweeting lol
> 
> England are playing pants :dohh: They really need to get it together......not like us eh when it comes to playing the beautiful game :sex: we make a game plan, work as a team and stick to it :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lynne192

couldn't agree more! lol england i thought would at least be trying, i think its great the yank said he's playing for two teams for usa and scotland :D:happydance::yipee:


----------



## Gemie

Yeah I heard him say that too :)


----------



## lynne192

1-1 then between england and usa.... oh look at all half naked men he he hopefully we'll see half naked men soon too he he :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> 1-1 then between england and usa.... oh look at all half naked men he he hopefully we'll see half naked men soon too he he :D

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: of course right before we goal score :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lynne192

he he sorry i'm over to rugby now he he :D


----------



## Gemie

you girls are killing me! :haha:


----------



## lynne192

i could kiss the scotland rugby kicker Dan parks he has same first name as my OH so gotta love him for that never mind his skill

24-16 to scotland against argintina :D


----------



## floofymad

Tee he he! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## leelee6284

may i also join team BFP i'll be testing on the 12th :)!!!!
P.S. i'm just hoping Portugal makes it out of the first round lol!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

leelee6284 said:


> may i also join team BFP i'll be testing on the 12th :)!!!!
> P.S. i'm just hoping Portugal makes it out of the first round lol!!!!

:thumbup: Welcome hon!

TEAM :bfp: ALL THE WAY LADIES! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## lynne192

hey all was wondering if anyone wanted me to make anymore world cup BFP supporters? maybe we can have strips lol.... 

watching the serb and ghana game atm but going out to see a movie and have dinner with my OH we DTD a while ago hehe... used softcups and pre so hoping that it works he he :D i think depeneds on who wins the world cup and if i get pregnant i might be a little cheesy and name our baby one of his/her middle names after that country lol.... a few months ago we dtd on the sofa and i said if i got pregnant was gonna call a girl if we had one sophia lol :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> hey all was wondering if anyone wanted me to make anymore world cup BFP supporters? maybe we can have strips lol....
> 
> watching the serb and ghana game atm but going out to see a movie and have dinner with my OH we DTD a while ago hehe... used softcups and pre so hoping that it works he he :D i think depeneds on who wins the world cup and if i get pregnant i might be a little cheesy and name our baby one of his/her middle names after that country lol.... a few months ago we dtd on the sofa and i said if i got pregnant was gonna call a girl if we had one sophia lol :haha:

:rofl::yipee::rofl::yipee::rofl:

Not sure if I like the sound of Wayne, Steven, Rob, Joe, etc a bit 80`s for my liking but now sophia (concieved on the sofa!) :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

MADLYTTC said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> hey all was wondering if anyone wanted me to make anymore world cup BFP supporters? maybe we can have strips lol....
> 
> watching the serb and ghana game atm but going out to see a movie and have dinner with my OH we DTD a while ago hehe... used softcups and pre so hoping that it works he he :D i think depeneds on who wins the world cup and if i get pregnant i might be a little cheesy and name our baby one of his/her middle names after that country lol.... a few months ago we dtd on the sofa and i said if i got pregnant was gonna call a girl if we had one sophia lol :haha:
> 
> :rofl::yipee::rofl::yipee::rofl:
> 
> Not sure if I like the sound of Wayne, Steven, Rob, Joe, etc a bit 80`s for my liking but now sophia (concieved on the sofa!) :thumbup:Click to expand...

england aren't going to win so no worries about that lol...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

In that case I hope I am able to pronounce the names of the winning team then he he he!


----------



## Gemie

lynne192 said:


> hey all was wondering if anyone wanted me to make anymore world cup BFP supporters? maybe we can have strips lol....
> 
> watching the serb and ghana game atm but going out to see a movie and have dinner with my OH we DTD a while ago hehe... used softcups and pre so hoping that it works he he :D i think depeneds on who wins the world cup and if i get pregnant i might be a little cheesy and name our baby one of his/her middle names after that country lol.... a few months ago we dtd on the sofa and i said if i got pregnant was gonna call a girl if we had one sophia lol :haha:

What if Uruguay win hun... have you considered that :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> hey all was wondering if anyone wanted me to make anymore world cup BFP supporters? maybe we can have strips lol....
> 
> watching the serb and ghana game atm but going out to see a movie and have dinner with my OH we DTD a while ago hehe... used softcups and pre so hoping that it works he he :D i think depeneds on who wins the world cup and if i get pregnant i might be a little cheesy and name our baby one of his/her middle names after that country lol.... a few months ago we dtd on the sofa and i said if i got pregnant was gonna call a girl if we had one sophia lol :haha:
> 
> What if Uruguay win hun... have you considered that :haha:Click to expand...

Thats what I meant hon by been able to pronounce names and of course theres another dilema it would only work for those of us expecting a world cup wiggle team blue cause am not sure if would work for team pink? :dohh:


----------



## lynne192

i don;t mind who wins will just making a joke but might fine a nice name from the winning team or name orginating from that country., germany have done really well tonight. :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah Germany have been playing there socks off unlike England last night I am sorry to say they were pants!


----------



## lynne192

yeah they were kinda pants expected them to play a little better, we'll see how germany get on... they have won a few times so they stand a chance. 

i'm sooo bored tonight


----------



## lynne192

how long has everyone on the thread been TTC?


----------



## mamadonna

evening girls am i to late to join?
this is my 2nd month ttc and should be testing around the 4th july :flower:


----------



## Gemie

England sadly don't have a hope in hell!! It's laughable really they're gonna be pants :(

we've been ttc just over a month. I've ben off my pill 7 weeks and still no af :-/
I've tested and no bfp so it's just a waiting game.
I got preg with DS the second month of trying 14 years ago!
x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think England WILL def have to play better if they stand any chance at all!

We officially started TTC as of 21st Feb but I had implanon removed on 29th Jan so this is our fourth cycle (due to my longish cycles) but am counting it as my third cycle discounting the first as my withdrawal bleed! Am hoping its third time lucky :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> evening girls am i to late to join?
> this is my 2nd month ttc and should be testing around the 4th july :flower:

nope never too late hon! :thumbup: Welcome :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

ah your all newish to TTC we've been TTC almost 3years now :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> how long has everyone on the thread been TTC?

how about you hon?


----------



## Gemie

lynne192 said:


> ah your all newish to TTC we've been TTC almost 3years now :(

awwww hun have you seen the doctor?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> England sadly don't have a hope in hell!! It's laughable really they're gonna be pants :(
> 
> we've been ttc just over a month. I've ben off my pill 7 weeks and still no af :-/
> I've tested and no bfp so it's just a waiting game.
> I got preg with DS the second month of trying 14 years ago!
> x

England might not have a chance hon but TEAM :bfp: do :thumbup:

The Germany v Australia ref was getting :yellowcard: happy, I sooooooo want to get :yellowcard: happy with that :witch: if she dare to foul near here!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> ah your all newish to TTC we've been TTC almost 3years now :(

:hugs: I note your DS is nearly 3yrs old? Did you start ttc striaght after having him? Do I recall you have pcos or do I have that wrong :shrug:


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> England sadly don't have a hope in hell!! It's laughable really they're gonna be pants :(
> 
> we've been ttc just over a month. I've ben off my pill 7 weeks and still no af :-/
> I've tested and no bfp so it's just a waiting game.
> I got preg with DS the second month of trying 14 years ago!
> x
> 
> England might not have a chance hon but TEAM :bfp: do :thumbup:
> 
> The Germany v Australia ref was getting :yellowcard: happy, I sooooooo want to get :yellowcard: happy with that :witch: if she dare to foul near here!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh we sure do!!!


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl::rofl::rofl: this thread is brilliant go team :bfp:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: this thread is brilliant go team :bfp:

WHY THANK YOU KIND LADY?!?!?!?!?! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mamadonna

your welcome :flower:


----------



## floofymad

We're on 7th month of trying x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> We're on 7th month of trying x

I think you will be one of the 1st of TEAM :bfp: to score hon :happydance:


----------



## floofymad

Aw thanks Madly! thanks for having some PMA for me :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Aw thanks Madly! thanks for having some PMA for me :hugs::hugs:

I have loads I dont mind sharing it :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

yes started TTC the month after he was born, i have sever PCOS but only dignosed in march 2009, before that they told me i have a blood disorder which attacks my unborns and sperm etc, and also have a tilted uterus (very backwards) so got a few things against me they also think i have endo too so we'll see, done clomid from sept 2009-jan 2010 got pregnant jan 2010, ectopic in feb sadly, been under care of RE since last june. no luck as of yet.


----------



## Gemie

lynne192 said:


> yes started TTC the month after he was born, i have sever PCOS but only dignosed in march 2009, before that they told me i have a blood disorder which attacks my unborns and sperm etc, and also have a tilted uterus (very backwards) so got a few things against me they also think i have endo too so we'll see, done clomid from sept 2009-jan 2010 got pregnant jan 2010, ectopic in feb sadly, been under care of RE since last june. no luck as of yet.

Awww bless your heart chick, it must be so hard. But just keep the faith nothing is impossible and just when you're least expecting it it'll happen :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

yeah we'll see too me 15months TTC with my son, he was conceived 4/5months after the last world cup lol :D hopefully this year will have a world cup baby :D if i get pregnant this month then my baby will be due roughly around my birthday next year :D but will be a dec/jan baby as my babies always premmies :D


----------



## mamadonna

just thought i'd pop in to say hello,how is every1 today?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> yeah we'll see too me 15months TTC with my son, he was conceived 4/5months after the last world cup lol :D hopefully this year will have a world cup baby :D if i get pregnant this month then my baby will be due roughly around my birthday next year :D but will be a dec/jan baby as my babies always premmies :D

This sounds like a plan hon :thumbup: 

COME ON TEAM :bfp:

I agree the minute you stop ttc in your mind is the minute you get preggers! It happened with us......all set for ICSI and didnt think it could ever happen naturally and WHAM :baby:.......I went to Drs this am about the lower tummy issues and weird AF and my Dr is sending me for a scan and running some tests on my urine. She thinks its my PCOS playing up again and wants me to have everything checked out! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> just thought i'd pop in to say hello,how is every1 today?

:hi: hon,

:hugs: still feeling the PMA for TEAM :bfp: but also in quite a lot of pain in my lower stomach area. If I push (I know I shouldnt :dohh:) just below my belly button it sends shooting pains in the direction of both of my ovaries. Not sure whats going on :shrug: doesnt sound too good but went to see my GP is am after I woke up to more irratic bleeding and she is running some tests on my urine and referring me for a scan to check everything out. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2004 when ttc our DS (DH also had SA and was diagnosed with probs too!) so we were all geared for ICSI but I fell preggers naturally. Leaves us a little in the dark at the minute regards if we still have fertility issues :shrug: whilst ttc #2. I feel positive we can do it again :thumbup: but it seems my body may have other ideas. My Dr thinks that either I have some sort of infection :growlmad: or that my PCOS is playing up :cry: Am a little concerned re PCOS regards ttc but my mind is at ease cause I know I will be scanned and that should pick up any current issues :thumbup: plus I know I am ov (I used opks last cycle!)

How are you feeling today hon?


----------



## mamadonna

my word women you are going thru quite a bit,bless ya i hope it sorts its self out soon if you've done it once you can do it again!!!!i'm pleased your doc is sorting stuff out for you cos there is nothing worse than not knowing what is going on,i'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you get your:bfp:asap!!!!:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I believe we can do it again too hon! I believe also that the ttc journey is all about positive thinking......it will happen its just when?

Thank You :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i want to be in this group! i'm going for u.s.a. and germany, but of course i would love team :bfp: to win hehe.


----------



## Gemie

welcome to team bfp!! x


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> I believe we can do it again too hon! I believe also that the ttc journey is all about positive thinking......it will happen its just when?
> 
> Thank You :hugs:

your welcome x


----------



## nevertogether

thank you gemie! :)


----------



## Tanikit

There were twin boys born in South Africa during the first match (SA vs Mexico) so they called their children Mexico and Bafana - poor kids!

Good luck to all those ttc during the World Cup - I'm hoping for a BFP as it ends.


----------



## nevertogether

me too tanks! july 14! :)


----------



## mamadonna

Tanikit said:


> There were twin boys born in South Africa during the first match (SA vs Mexico) so they called their children Mexico and Bafana - poor kids!
> 
> Good luck to all those ttc during the World Cup - I'm hoping for a BFP as it ends.

best of luck


----------



## mamadonna

nevertogether said:


> me too tanks! july 14! :)

best of luck to you 2


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> i want to be in this group! i'm going for u.s.a. and germany, but of course i would love team :bfp: to win hehe.

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Welcome hon

TEAM :bfp: TO WIN!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tanikit said:


> There were twin boys born in South Africa during the first match (SA vs Mexico) so they called their children Mexico and Bafana - poor kids!
> 
> Good luck to all those ttc during the World Cup - I'm hoping for a BFP as it ends.

:hi: hon,

Welcome to Team :bfp: may we score many goals :football: and give that :witch: plenty of :yellowcard:


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> There were twin boys born in South Africa during the first match (SA vs Mexico) so they called their children Mexico and Bafana - poor kids!
> 
> Good luck to all those ttc during the World Cup - I'm hoping for a BFP as it ends.
> 
> :hi: hon,
> 
> Welcome to Team :bfp: may we score many goals :football: and give that :witch: plenty of :yellowcard:Click to expand...

here here!


----------



## lynne192

yeah hopefully we'll all be talking pregnancy talk soon thanks to the luck of the world cup.... i am having a rotten day, i am due to ovulate today or tomorrow but OH isn;t here today :( hopefully he'll be back tomorrow to get some sexy time in he he.... DTD twice yesterday and used softcups the two times the second time i left it in all night with pre, so hopefully will help, but my ovulations tests haven't been getting any darker so might be a late month, meant to be getting a lap and dye at the end of the month but was hoping to get pregnant this month myself before than, had an MRI scan today, was awful had a panic attack because being enclosed and also the dye because have a huge needle phobia, now have a booming headache and toothache :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> yeah hopefully we'll all be talking pregnancy talk soon thanks to the luck of the world cup.... i am having a rotten day, i am due to ovulate today or tomorrow but OH isn;t here today :( hopefully he'll be back tomorrow to get some sexy time in he he.... DTD twice yesterday and used softcups the two times the second time i left it in all night with pre, so hopefully will help, but my ovulations tests haven't been getting any darker so might be a late month, meant to be getting a lap and dye at the end of the month but was hoping to get pregnant this month myself before than, had an MRI scan today, was awful had a panic attack because being enclosed and also the dye because have a huge needle phobia, now have a booming headache and toothache :(

:hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs: sorry you`ve had a rough day hon!


----------



## JD'2

can i join on cd13 of 28. should be in ttw soon. love this thread made me laugh espacially about the england goal keeper playing for team bfn and didn't know ttc still gets me :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

JD'2 said:


> can i join on cd13 of 28. should be in ttw soon. love this thread made me laugh espacially about the england goal keeper playing for team bfn and didn't know ttc still gets me :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:hi: AND WELCOME TO TEAM :bfp: HON!

OUR AIM (OTHER THAN TO SCORE :bfp:`S) IS TO AMUSE! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lynne192

MADLYTTC said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> yeah hopefully we'll all be talking pregnancy talk soon thanks to the luck of the world cup.... i am having a rotten day, i am due to ovulate today or tomorrow but OH isn;t here today :( hopefully he'll be back tomorrow to get some sexy time in he he.... DTD twice yesterday and used softcups the two times the second time i left it in all night with pre, so hopefully will help, but my ovulations tests haven't been getting any darker so might be a late month, meant to be getting a lap and dye at the end of the month but was hoping to get pregnant this month myself before than, had an MRI scan today, was awful had a panic attack because being enclosed and also the dye because have a huge needle phobia, now have a booming headache and toothache :(
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs: sorry you`ve had a rough day hon!Click to expand...




JD'2 said:


> can i join on cd13 of 28. should be in ttw soon. love this thread made me laugh espacially about the england goal keeper playing for team bfn and didn't know ttc still gets me :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


thanks hun kind of you, just wish stupid painkillers would at least help a little and OH is away tonight so got to deal with LO alone luckily enough he is being pretty good atm but dreading bedtime wish could just curl up and forget my pain but not likely to happen anytime soon

Also JD Welcome XXX

Team :bfp:


----------



## lynne192

when's everyones testing/AF date?

11th june - 11th july....

all World Cup TTC'ers


I'm Testing 28th June hoping Team :bfp:


----------



## floofymad

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Madly, you keep me sane! :hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Testing June 30... 

Am now deep in :sex: phase. Oh the sacrifices we make :)


----------



## lynne192

Nvr2Late said:


> Testing June 30...
> 
> Am now deep in :sex: phase. Oh the sacrifices we make :)

he he yeah :D i wanted to :sex: tonight he he... but sadly not possible unless i steal a man off the street :haha:

really hoping doing it twice yesterday will help but as said before no pos ovulation test well no dark lines on ovulation tests yet

so we have 

* Lynne (me) = 28th June (supporting team :bfp:)
* Nvr2late = 30th June (Supporting team :bfp)


----------



## JD'2

Nvr2Late said:


> Testing June 30...
> 
> Am now deep in :sex: phase. Oh the sacrifices we make :)

Am also deep in :sex: phase. af due 30th so test round then suppose. quick question had a temp rise today same temp as when i had AF at the beggining any ideas lovely ladies.


----------



## floofymad

My Af is due about the 4th July ish x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Madly, you keep me sane! :hugs:

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you hon! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: funny I think I am totally ttc insane :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> Testing June 30...
> 
> Am now deep in :sex: phase. Oh the sacrifices we make :)
> 
> he he yeah :D i wanted to :sex: tonight he he... but sadly not possible unless i steal a man off the street :haha:
> 
> really hoping doing it twice yesterday will help but as said before no pos ovulation test well no dark lines on ovulation tests yet
> 
> so we have
> 
> * Lynne (me) = 28th June (supporting team :bfp:)
> * Nvr2late = 30th June (Supporting team :bfp)Click to expand...

me me me me me me me me me me me!

TESTING 12TH JULY SUPPORTING TEAM :bfp: RIGHT TO THE LAST GOAL SCORED :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

I'd love to say when I was officially testing but b/c I'm in limbo atm I don't know any dates as I've had no af since coming off the pill 7 weeks ago ( I know I bet you're sick of hearing me say it! Sorry lol)
I've already tested loads and bfn so I'm firing in the dark so to speak.
But I will be testing at some point!!


----------



## lynne192

* Lynne (me) = 28th June (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Nvr2late & JD'2 = 30th June (Supporting team :bfp: ) 
* Floofymad = 4th July  (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Madlyttc = 12th July  (Supporting team :bfp: )
*Gemie = Playing in the dark :D (Supporting team :bfp: )


----------



## Gemie

Thanks for adding me and not showing me the red card b/c of my no dateness :haha:


----------



## lynne192

he he no worries hopefully get :bfp: before 11th july.... let us know either way x


----------



## Gemie

Sure will!


----------



## lynne192

best of luck hun xx what are doctors saying about period no show?


----------



## Gemie

Nothing yet, apparently is quite normal for it not to come back for up to 3 months after stopping the pill.
I suspect it's on it's way now though, I have the worst period pain ever :( I've not had a real period for 14 years I forgot how painful they are!!


----------



## lynne192

awww huge hugs hun yeah mines are often agony for the first day at least, i can't go on the pill but done many studies on it (used to be medical student) so know about it and year can take 3months to get out the system but after that your as fertile as you went on it usually, wow 14years that a long time


----------



## Gemie

lynne192 said:


> awww huge hugs hun yeah mines are often agony for the first day at least, i can't go on the pill but done many studies on it (used to be medical student) so know about it and year can take 3months to get out the system but after that your as fertile as you went on it usually, wow 14years that a long time


Thanks hunni :hugs:

I know yeah! It's taken me this long to want another one lol Long story but I've eventually found my knight in shining armour as they say and gotten to the stage where I'm completely comfortable with him and have trust again... thought that would NEVER happen!
Thats why it's been 14 years. I can't wait to be a mommy again :)

It really is amazing how the body goes back to normal after that long isn't it?!


----------



## lynne192

yeah guess so, there is 17years between me and my sister, its really werid though because i feel more like her mummy than a sister lol... not much between her and my son he he if i could deal with the pill my pcos might never be half as bad.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> * Lynne (me) = 28th June (Supporting team :bfp: )
> * Nvr2late & JD'2 = 30th June (Supporting team :bfp: )
> * Floofymad = 4th July  (Supporting team :bfp: )
> * Madlyttc = 12th July  (Supporting team :bfp: )
> *Gemie = Playing in the dark :D (Supporting team :bfp: )

:hugs: Thanks hon!

PMA THOUGHT OF THE DAY! = 

EVERYONE (I MEAN EVERYONE!) ON TEAM :bfp: WILL SCORE A :bfp: DURING THE WORLD CUP :headspin:


----------



## lynne192

no worries hun hopefully have some more game dates soon

Test of The Day:D :
* Lynne (me) = 28th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Nvr2late & JD'2 = 30th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: ) 
* Floofymad = 4th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Madlyttc = 12th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
*Gemie = Playing in the dark :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )

\\:D/Go team :bfp: Go!!!\\:D/


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> * Lynne (me) = 28th June (Supporting team :bfp: )
> * Nvr2late & JD'2 = 30th June (Supporting team :bfp: )
> * Floofymad = 4th July  (Supporting team :bfp: )
> * Madlyttc = 12th July  (Supporting team :bfp: )
> *Gemie = Playing in the dark :D (Supporting team :bfp: )
> 
> :hugs: Thanks hon!
> 
> PMA THOUGHT OF THE DAY! =
> 
> EVERYONE (I MEAN EVERYONE!) ON TEAM :bfp: WILL SCORE A :bfp: DURING THE WORLD CUP :headspin:Click to expand...

i hope so :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

lynne192 said:


> when's everyones testing/AF date?
> 
> 11th june - 11th july....
> 
> all World Cup TTC'ers
> 
> 
> I'm Testing 28th June hoping Team :bfp:

mines the 4th july


----------



## lynne192

Test of The Day:D :
* Lynne (me) = 28th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Nvr2late & JD'2 = 30th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: ) 
* Floofymad & Mamadonna = 4th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Madlyttc = 12th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
*Gemie = Playing in the dark :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )

\\:D/Go team :bfp: Go!!!\\:D/


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> Test of The Day:D :
> * Lynne (me) = 28th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
> * Nvr2late & JD'2 = 30th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
> * Floofymad & Mamadonna = 4th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
> * Madlyttc = 12th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
> *Gemie = Playing in the dark :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
> 
> \\:D/Go team :bfp: Go!!!\\:D/

This is great hon ...... am loving it! :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

i'm gutted i'm meant to ovulate today but my OPK still not going dark, using my fertility monitor today and hoping it shows me the Little O.


----------



## mamadonna

lynne192 said:


> i'm gutted i'm meant to ovulate today but my OPK still not going dark, using my fertility monitor today and hoping it shows me the Little O.

fingers crossed ...and i love the bfn vs bfp chart you've done :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

no O on fertility monitor :( i guess wishful thinking, after my ectopic in feb i have been regular with my periods which never had before in my life so think my luck has finally ran out :'(


----------



## mamadonna

never give up hun :flower:


----------



## Gemie

I second Donna... NEVER GIVE UP!! Plenty of women ovulate and don't show positive on opks :) x


----------



## lynne192

think i might be out, got call this morning from RE offering me a lap and dye tomorrow.... took it.... meant to ovulate today so doubt this month will be happening but hey still gonna stay here miracles happen :D


----------



## Gemie

Yes they do!! Good luck hunni :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun really S**ting myself, feel dead sick :(


----------



## Gemie

I would be too hun it's natural. But you just have to keep thinking of the end result. It will all be worth everything you went through when you're holding your baby in your arms. x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> think i might be out, got call this morning from RE offering me a lap and dye tomorrow.... took it.... meant to ovulate today so doubt this month will be happening but hey still gonna stay here miracles happen :D

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I had lap n dye on 29/12/04 next cycle got preggers with DS and got my BFP 01/02/2005 I think it cleared the way so to speak.......we were told concieving naturally too would have been a miracle for us.......Well here he is?!?!?!?! Dont loose hope hon it just might be lucky for you too!:thumbup:


----------



## floofymad

Good luck Lynne. Think of the outcome and end result hun x x


----------



## mamadonna

good luck lynne


----------



## lynne192

thanks all just dead scared, not allowed anyone in the hospital with me only allowed to drop me off or pick me up so kinda nervous, going by train tomorrow as there is noone to take me in the morning cause its sooo early :( just finishing off my last meal before i need to fast, hate doing that, i am trying to think of the outcome and why i am doing it but doesn't stop me thinking about them cutting into me and such, i have trust issues... plus with them adding the dye kinda feel slighlt violated... did you guys who had it done just get to wear the hospital gown and your underwear?


----------



## nevertogether

good luck lynne!!! :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thank you hun feel like i am climbing the walls.


----------



## mamadonna

i hope everything went ok let us kno how you got on


----------



## Gemie

Yeah I was just thinking the same! Hope everything went well. x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too hon! Sending my love and hugs!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Ooooo, I want to join the team. GO TEAM BFP!!!!!!

I will be testing on July 12th.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wispyshadow said:


> Ooooo, I want to join the team. GO TEAM BFP!!!!!!
> 
> I will be testing on July 12th.

Welcome hon!:hugs:

COME ON TEAM :bfp:


----------



## mamadonna

has any1 heard from lynne?


----------



## Gemie

No :( I hope she's okay. x


----------



## lynne192

sorry i'm bed bound took op badly still in agony and can't walk:(


----------



## Gemie

Get well soon hun... we're all thinking of you and here for you. x x x


----------



## lynne192

Gemie said:


> Get well soon hun... we're all thinking of you and here for you. x x x

thank you x


----------



## K123

Can I join team :bfp:? Will be testing some time 10th-12th July! Lets all hope we get football shaped bumps soon! :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> sorry i'm bed bound took op badly still in agony and can't walk:(

Sorry to hear this hon.....sending lots of virtual :hugs: for a speedy recovery !


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

K123 said:


> Can I join team :bfp:? Will be testing some time 10th-12th July! Lets all hope we get football shaped bumps soon! :happydance:

YOU ARE OFFICIALLY SIGNED UP HON!

FOOTBALL SHAPED BABY BUMPS :happydance: AM LOVING THAT IDEA! :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

lynne192 said:


> sorry i'm bed bound took op badly still in agony and can't walk:(

hope you get well soon :flower::flower:


----------



## lynne192

here is my lap and dye details etc, to tired to repost so anyone interested check out my other post: https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ke-bleed-agony-after-lap-dye.html#post5807592


----------



## Gemie

Just replied on your post hun... it really doesn't sound right though??


----------



## lynne192

don't know phoned hospital they seemed to think its alright the meds they gave me to take home with me i have stronger ones on a daily basis so they said to take mine but doubt they will take even the edge off the pain cause i'll be that use to them


----------



## Gemie

OMG hun... I really hope you're feeling better soon, it sounds horrific :(


----------



## lynne192

it is horrific hun :( physically the worst thing been through/going through.


----------



## Gemie

I can't even imagine how bad it must be.
I just hope all is as it should be. But I had no idea it would be that bad. x


----------



## lynne192

everyone and i mean EVERYONE told me i would only feel pain in my chest and shoulder, yet i am in agony feel like a gutted fish, honestly feel like all my insides are gonna fall out :(


----------



## Gemie

I've just read a bit about it on a site I found.
It mentioned the pain in the shoulders and chest. It didn't say about anything else other than the word 'uncomfortable' there was nothing else said. But I guess they wouldn't would they???


----------



## lynne192

hell knows hun just my bloody luck :(


----------



## Gemie

Well look after yourself and if you think it's not right then it's not. You know your own body so don't be scared to go to A&E if it's still so bad tomorrow. x


----------



## lynne192

yeah will wait it out always been told i take longer to recover i am a medical confusion, plus painkillers are ever only in my system for 15mins max before my body kills them or kicks them out lol


----------



## Gemie

Blimey Lynne I thought I was a medical mystery! I have some things happen that medics have never seen before with my MS the doctors are always calling me in to help with the student doctors LOL
But I've never had anything like that and painkillers not working? omg, I didn't think that was possible.
Anyway hun take care!! x


----------



## lynne192

yeah any medication or anythng i am given is removed from my body within 15mins, i had anti-d injections for my O-neg blood when i was pregnant with my son within 24hours it was out of my system its meant to last 6weeks, i'm terrible i need like 5-10times the amount of anithetics and such than a normal person, saying this you would think i was at least a biggish person, i am 4ft 11in and about 52kg lol... i'm tiny lol... its not fun, my immune system is fucked, my body is messed up nothing works right at all... whats normal for me would be deadly to others my b/p is always low my temp is at leat 2oC below any normal human lol... doctors hate me, since i was little i picked up everything going and they have no idea whats wrong with me, my blood is O-neg so transfusions not always so easy, i can give to anyone but almost noone can give to me. my body attacks everything and that included my son and other pregnancies we believe... sadly.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> yeah any medication or anythng i am given is removed from my body within 15mins, i had anti-d injections for my O-neg blood when i was pregnant with my son within 24hours it was out of my system its meant to last 6weeks, i'm terrible i need like 5-10times the amount of anithetics and such than a normal person, saying this you would think i was at least a biggish person, i am 4ft 11in and about 52kg lol... i'm tiny lol... its not fun, my immune system is fucked, my body is messed up nothing works right at all... whats normal for me would be deadly to others my b/p is always low my temp is at leat 2oC below any normal human lol... doctors hate me, since i was little i picked up everything going and they have no idea whats wrong with me, my blood is O-neg so transfusions not always so easy, i can give to anyone but almost noone can give to me. my body attacks everything and that included my son and other pregnancies we believe... sadly.

Sending my love hon for a speedy recovery.....what a terrible time you are having :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

today i dragged my sore ass off the sofa and went for a light shopping as its my son's birthday party on sunday plus its my dad's birthday today and fathers day sunday and had nothing for any of them so got some shopping and some cards, maxed out my card but luckily i get paid tomorrow :D lol lucky me lol... likely disapear in 5 seconds but what can you do. i'm still feeling like shit, so tired and my stomach is black and blue and yellow from where they were doing surgery so they must have been mega rough, my stitches still look awful can't wear anything in that area though... anywyas hope you all had a better day than me, seems USA had a bad day to and also Germany... so hoping for better games for us all soon, seems this world cup there has been alot of yellow and red cards, hopefully will be less of those for us....


----------



## floofymad

Get well soon Lynne x x :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks everyone just weird cause feel like i am on my period guess thats normal after being knocked around by surgrons lol


----------



## Nightnurse

*Ahh Hahh!!!!!! I FOUND YOU!!!!!*

Will not be expecting *AF* around the *13th of July* so add me,looking forward to meeting some new chums here


----------



## lynne192

Test of The Day:D :
* Lynne (me) = 28th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Nvr2late & JD'2 = 30th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: ) 
* Floofymad & Mamadonna = 4th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Madlyttc, K123 & Wispyshadow = 12th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Nightnurse = 13th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
*Gemie = Playing in the dark :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )

\\:D/Go team :bfp: Go!!!\\:D/


----------



## lynne192

Nightnurse said:


> *Ahh Hahh!!!!!! I FOUND YOU!!!!!*
> 
> Will not be expecting *AF* around the *13th of July* so add me,looking forward to meeting some new chums here

welcome to World cup TTC'ers xx


----------



## Gemie

Lynne, ow are you feeling? x


----------



## lynne192

still mega rough hun hows things with you any AF or BFP?


----------



## Gemie

Awwww hun it really took it out of you didn't it :hugs: Have you been back to the hospital?

Yes! I finally got af on Tuesday.. with avengeance I must say but so pleased to see it! 
b/c I don't know how regular I'm going to be (hoping for my usual 28 day regular cycles!) I'm not going to say when I'm testing. But it's all looking good and hoping this our our month and for a WCW! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nightnurse said:


> *Ahh Hahh!!!!!! I FOUND YOU!!!!!*
> 
> Will not be expecting *AF* around the *13th of July* so add me,looking forward to meeting some new chums here

:hi: Hon,

Welcome to TEAM :bfp:

WE WILL NOT GIVE UP OR GIVE IN UNTIL WE SCORE THAT BEAUTIFUL GOAL :football:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in................Sorry to hear your still feeling rough Lynne.........yipee AF AF for Gemie

XCX


----------



## lynne192

wee man's party was great until the end and got some devistating news so kinda thrown me, so well its helped the pain lol, cause my mind is now elsewhere my pain is little less... but need to keep going for my son, its really his birthday on tuesday so just gonna think about that atm, i am glad you got AF hun least you know now, hope you get BFP soon and hope we all do x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

*Ladies we have our 1st WORLD CUP WIGGLE on the way!

SplishnChips has scored for TEAM 

CONGRATULATION HON!

KEEP ON SCORING LADIES! ​*


----------



## Gemie

woohoo!!! Come on team BFP! Congratulations hun. xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MY PMA IS :plane: RIGHT NOW FOR TEAM :bfp: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all Im new - can I join in too. Definately supporting team BFP

Good Luck all


----------



## lynne192

MumtoJ said:


> Hi all Im new - can I join in too. Definately supporting team BFP
> 
> Good Luck all


whats ur test date hun?


----------



## floofymad

Congrats Splish! x


----------



## lynne192

MADLYTTC said:


> *Ladies we have our 1st WORLD CUP WIGGLE on the way!
> 
> SplishnChips has scored for TEAM
> 
> CONGRATULATION HON!
> 
> KEEP ON SCORING LADIES! ​*

congrats to her seems some people got all the luck.


----------



## Gemie

awww hun you'll be that girl one day. Keep the faith :)


----------



## lynne192

can't really complain i am alive healthy as such and i was blessed with a little boy maybe i've used all my luck.


----------



## Gemie

Course you haven't! It will happen :hugs:


----------



## MumtoJ

Lynn planning on testing on 3rd July (ish) OH birthday :cake: following week so a :bfp: would be a nice prezzie for him.


----------



## Beccaface

Ooo, can I join :D?
x


----------



## SammyJ

Can I join too please? 

Will be testing around the 4th July.

Thanks! 

GL to everyone! xx


----------



## lynne192

tbh right now i am more worried about my grandmother and family atm.


----------



## Soulshaken

Just came across this thread and i LOVE IT... I'm married to a brasilian so of course I have to support Brasil in the World Cup haha but ultimately shooting for the BIGGEST goal of that :bfp:!! 
If I could be a part of this group that would be amazing! I think even DH would approve :haha:
AF is due around June 30th so i'll be testing then ... our 1 year anniversary is July 8th and I hope to have a :bfp: present for my hubby!! 

:dust: to all you World Cup Wigglers!! <3


----------



## lynne192

Test of The Day:D :
* Lynne (me) = 28th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Nvr2late, JD'2 & Soulshaken = 30th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* mum2J = 3th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: ) 
* Floofymad, Mamadonna & SammyJ = 4th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Madlyttc, K123 & Wispyshadow = 12th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Nightnurse = 13th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
*Gemie = Playing in the dark :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )

\\:D/Go team :bfp: Go!!!\\:D/


----------



## lynne192

Beccaface said:


> Ooo, can I join :D?
> x




MumtoJ said:


> Lynn planning on testing on 3rd July (ish) OH birthday :cake: following week so a :bfp: would be a nice prezzie for him.




SammyJ said:


> Can I join too please?
> 
> Will be testing around the 4th July.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GL to everyone! xx




Soulshaken said:


> Just came across this thread and i LOVE IT... I'm married to a brasilian so of course I have to support Brasil in the World Cup haha but ultimately shooting for the BIGGEST goal of that :bfp:!!
> If I could be a part of this group that would be amazing! I think even DH would approve :haha:
> AF is due around June 30th so i'll be testing then ... our 1 year anniversary is July 8th and I hope to have a :bfp: present for my hubby!!
> 
> :dust: to all you World Cup Wigglers!! <3


Beccaface: hey hun of course you can join, i'm not thread master but i am sure noone minds :D just give us date your period is due or test date

MumtoJ:have added you to my own wee score board :D wishing you all the luck in the world for :bfp:

SammyJ: have added you also hun best of luck

soulshaker: best of luck to you hun have added you to score board, is your OH enjoying the football? hope you have a great month in july and get the results you want and also hope you have a lovely anniversary :D x

how long has everyone been TTC?


----------



## Soulshaken

We have been TTC almost a year now, lost our first :angel: in Jan. This is our 2nd cycle since then TTC again.. hopefully this month is our month! :bfp:


----------



## Soulshaken

oh and hubby ADORES football, as well as his two loud brasilian brothers who are basically living with us during the world cup... that is until we had to push them out to :sex: every once in a while... HA!


----------



## SammyJ

This is our 3rd month of TTC


----------



## lynne192

Soulshaken said:


> We have been TTC almost a year now, lost our first :angel: in Jan. This is our 2nd cycle since then TTC again.. hopefully this month is our month! :bfp:

aww soul i am soooo sorry for your loss, we lost another angel in feb but this time was ectopic my others were miscarriage, my thoughts and prayers are with you hun x hope you get :bfp: soon xxx



Soulshaken said:


> oh and hubby ADORES football, as well as his two loud brasilian brothers who are basically living with us during the world cup... that is until we had to push them out to :sex: every once in a while... HA!

lol ah yeah will be hard DTD with family there lol :D hope you get some alone time soon, my partner has been watching all the world cup games so he is away out today so having a wee shot at the tv, i don't actually watch tv myself but though i would see what all the fuss is about lol...



SammyJ said:


> This is our 3rd month of TTC

aww 3months, wow i can't even remember 3months anymore lol... we've been TTC 3years next month:cry:


----------



## SammyJ

lynne192 said:


> SammyJ said:
> 
> 
> This is our 3rd month of TTC
> 
> aww 3months, wow i can't even remember 3months anymore lol... we've been TTC 3years next month:cry:Click to expand...

Aww, I hope Mr Storky doesn't keep you waiting too much longer. 

I know 3 months isn't long, but equally I hope we don't have to wait too much longer either! 

Lots of baby dust for everyone 

xx


----------



## lynne192

we knew when i started TTC that it wouldn't happen over night, we've had alot of bad luck and bad news since TTC but hopefully against all odds we will get pregnant


----------



## lynne192

last night i had a dream got :bfp: even though we had Lap and dye a few days ago... doubtful i am sure.


----------



## nevertogether

hopefully it's a good sign hun! :dust:


----------



## lynne192

i don't think its even possible for me to get pregnant this month, i ovulated the day before my surgery so i am sure with the dye and such they either flushed my egg or destoryed/damaged it?


----------



## Gemie

I hope there's a chance Lynne, though I don't know anything about lap and dye's other than what I quickly looked up when you were so ill :-/


----------



## lynne192

i hope we have a strong little eggy and sperm lol, i am sure though that both sperm and egg were wiped out, not honestly sure how that works.


----------



## nevertogether

was the dr. able to tell you whether you had just ovulated? i found a post on another forum where the dr. had told the girl he noticed she had just ovulated.


----------



## lynne192

haven't got the full results yet, only told me before i was discharged that my left stupid was completely blocked and unfixable, think its been that way since birth.


----------



## lynne192

got this from a online doctor this is what he said: this may be the case which is why we recommend only checking the uterus and/or tubes prior to ovulation to avoid "flushing" out the egg or embryo


----------



## nevertogether

well, i did find quite a lot of different threads where women were pretty confident that it helped them get their :bfp: one or two months after. one woman even only had one tube as well. i hope everything works out for you hun :hugs: your son is adorable! (looks like his b-day is tomorrow!:))


----------



## lynne192

yeah he is 3 tomorrow makes me soooooo sad can't believe he is going to be 3 already :( and yeah think might have chance next month but from what i can get this month is def no go. but will see if period shows then thats fine but if it doesn't then we'll see...


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sure your body needs a little time to heal anyway, i think the coming months will be prime time for you and hopefully you get that :bfp:! :dust:


----------



## lynne192

i do hope so we're already up against alot so can only pray...


----------



## lynne192

someone stop me i done a htp thre and i am sooo sure i seen a tiny faint line, but then i think maybe i am gonna drive myself insane, still got 7days left till my period is due so think that i am just over thinking and being stupid, i used the free duo pregnancy test.


----------



## Gemie

Hmmm well I hope you're right hun!. x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Count me in I'm due to test 2/07/2010 11 days to go and counting, *Go team* :bfp: boo to :bfn:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Just MAD olde little me! :haha: catching up and updating!:thumbup:

WELCOME TO TEAM :bfp: TO ALL OUR NEW TEAM-MATES

THAT DARN :witch: GOT HER 1ST :yellowcard: YESTERDAY SO LETS GIVE HER HELL AND PLENTY MORE TO BOOT!

I HAVE MY SCAN/TRANVAGINAL SCAN APPOINTMENT.......ITS ON THE 19TH JULY I MUST MUST MUST GOAL SCORE ON MY TEST DATE (12TH!)


----------



## lynne192

wishing everyone the best of luck xxx


----------



## lynne192

*Goals Scored:*

1:bfp: - 0 :bfn:

Test of The Day:D :
* Lynne (me) = 28th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Nvr2late, JD'2 & Soulshaken = 30th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* MrsHowley81 = 2nd July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: ) 
* mum2J = 3rd July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: ) 
* Floofymad, Mamadonna & SammyJ = 4th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Madlyttc, K123 & Wispyshadow = 12th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Nightnurse = 13th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
*Gemie = Playing in the dark :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )

\\:D/Go team :bfp: Go!!!\\:D/


----------



## lynne192

MrsHowley81 said:


> Count me in I'm due to test 2/07/2010 11 days to go and counting, *Go team* :bfp: boo to :bfn:

been added to score board hun hope you get :bfp:


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

My weird stomach :cry: x 

So fat/bloated :cry: x
 



Attached Files:







2010-06-22 21.05.33.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1









2010-06-22 21.03.54.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## floofymad

Can you get bloated/a swollen stomach with endo?... x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> My weird stomach :cry: x
> 
> So fat/bloated :cry: x

:hi: Hon,

Goodness looks very bloated.......any updates? :shrug:
If I didnt know hon would think your preggers! :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

my stomach is always like that after ovulation and before my period, i don't know what causes it, endo i believe doesn't cause it, i think my pcos causes mine but not sure tbh.


----------



## floofymad

MADLYTTC said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> My weird stomach :cry: x
> 
> So fat/bloated :cry: x
> 
> :hi: Hon,
> 
> Goodness looks very bloated.......any updates? :shrug:
> If I didnt know hon would think your preggers! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:wave: hun,
Yeah it gets worse over the day.... Can fit into all my clothes ok kind of, but looks worse from the side. 
Been hurting really bad all week. It's been like this on and off for 14 weeks now! Believe me, I've tested over and over for pregnancy. 
Going to see the gyno on Tues am for a pre-op consultation before my lap..... If it's the gyno guy I saw a few weeks ago, I'll see what he thinks about my stomach. x 
How's you? x


----------



## lynne192

might be pcos but might not even been gyno related hun, hope you get it sorted out. x


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> my stomach is always like that after ovulation and before my period, i don't know what causes it, endo i believe doesn't cause it, i think my pcos causes mine but not sure tbh.

This week I may have ovulated but definitely don't have pcos. 
Took some pics of it last week as well though and it was the same! :cry:
Tried searching for endo and bloating and sometimes get links, but when I click on them, I can't find it being a symptom x


----------



## lynne192

hope you get it sorted hun i have heard of this a few times and it being nothing serious so hope its the same for you x


----------



## floofymad

Last week :cry:

So embarrassing :cry: x
 



Attached Files:







2010-06-16 22.33.12.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 1









2010-06-16 22.29.15.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lynne192

do you have a picture of your normal stomach? also have you gained any weight or anything?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

*Ladies we have our 2nd WORLD CUP WIGGLE on the way!

Tanikit has scored for TEAM 

CONGRATULATION`S HON!

KEEP ON SCORING LADIES!​*


----------



## floofymad

MADLYTTC said:


> *Ladies we have our 2nd WORLD CUP WIGGLE on the way!
> 
> Tanikit has scored for TEAM
> 
> CONGRATULATION`S HON!
> 
> KEEP ON SCORING LADIES!​*


Congrats!


----------



## lynne192

i swear i must be missing post because two women who have Bfp never seen them on thread lol


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> *Ladies we have our 2nd WORLD CUP WIGGLE on the way!
> 
> Tanikit has scored for TEAM
> 
> CONGRATULATION`S HON!
> 
> KEEP ON SCORING LADIES!​*


woohoo!! Thats amazing! Congrats hun. xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Last week :cry:
> 
> So embarrassing :cry: x

Hi Hon,

Not too bad PMA still great :thumbup: I would take your pics to your next app hon and get opinions.......I get stomach bloating but only cause I have IBS! Keep your chin up :hugs:


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> do you have a picture of your normal stomach? also have you gained any weight or anything?

Thanks hun, 
Been taking pics of it over the last 3 months but all are a bit weird. Weird marks etc. Tried to show docs loads but they just dismiss. Gyno didn't know what it was either. 
Not sure if I've gained any weight cause don't weigh myself! lol :hugs:

A few weeks ago......
 



Attached Files:







2010-06-14 22.28.40.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> i swear i must be missing post because two women who have Bfp never seen them on thread lol

Was lurking just now and spotted Tanikit on :bfp: announcements.....naughty I know but I have high hopes for us Ladies ya know and am keen to see OUR WORLD CUP WIGGLES on the way! :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

yay congrats tankit!!


----------



## lynne192

yeah we'll see... i think i'll deff not be moving to pregnancy board with you all but such as life.


----------



## K123

Fantastic news on 2 BFPs already!!!!!

:dust: and fingers crossed for the rest of us!!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Hows everyone doing???


----------



## mamadonna

hello girls sorry been off 4 a wk so got a bit of catching up to do...who has the :bfp:? thats brill news:happydance:


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies! Congrats to those with :bfp:!! that's so exciting!!
I have had the worst headache all day so i'm not sure what's going on there but still playing the waiting game (not a fun game at all) Hope everyone is feeling good! 
:dust: to all you girls <3


----------



## Gemie

I wondered where you'd got to Donna! Glad to see you back! 
Hope everyone is okay?
I'm waiting to O so been taking opk's for the past few days but negative so far... Hoping it's in the next few days :) x


----------



## mamadonna

hi gemie i've had internet probs but all sorted now,i've missed you all had noboby to natter with,i'm hoping my o shows soon


----------



## Gemie

Well glad you're back!! Are doing opk's?


----------



## mamadonna

i had a few left off last cycle so started them my last 1 was on sun which was pos? so who kno's whats going on,here's me thinking that this cycle wud be pretty straight forward :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

Well hopefully you covered it whenever it was! x


----------



## mamadonna

i hope i have i made sure pletty of :sex: happened over the weekend and early on in the week gonna get busy tonite 2 so hopefully thats its covered :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

woohoo! Sounds good hun... FX'd! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

Well I poas and did an opks this morn and nada (well not actually true there was a very faint line!) but this time of my cycle last cycle my opks were getting darker everyday! I cant decide wether just to concentrate on bding and ditch the opks I only did them to see if I was ov`ing last cycle and I am!

I also completed my mia-angel spell this eve as well.....fxed I did it correctly


----------



## floofymad

I was doing ok, but then had dreadful couple of days at work... Also been told someone at work is about to announce their pregnancy so preparing myself for that. 
Not done OPKs this month so not sure where I am!


----------



## lynne192

floofymad said:


> I was doing ok, but then had dreadful couple of days at work... Also been told someone at work is about to announce their pregnancy so preparing myself for that.
> Not done OPKs this month so not sure where I am!

aww hun god only knows how you feel, don't think i could cope with that at the moment, but i think everyone i know at the moment has either just given birth or is pregnant, 

i have been starting to feel better after my lap and dye but today went to make dinner and felt extremly sick, still feel ill as hell at the thought or sight of any food, all the smell is making me gag and also the taste is well and truely off.... dunno what the hell is going on :( not sure if its just horrid side effect of the lap and dye, my period is due in about 5days, i done a cheap hpt but was neg i am sure although i did drive myself crazy over it


----------



## floofymad

Hope you feel much better soon hun. Not sure what that is either but may still be side effects.......
Felt sick straight away when I heard; gunna have to pull myself together for the morning when the announcement is made.... :wacko: x


----------



## lynne192

handled it much better than i would lol... i was hoping it was pregnancy but know its almost impossible, me and OH not has sex for almost 1w 4d longest we have ever went without sex. my LO has been a bit hellish recently, i was hoping he would start calming down but seems not, we are moving into new house soon so going to write up a board for full time routine, but until then will have to deal with this, i love my son soooooooooo much god i know i am blessed to have him i would never change him. not one change but i wish i could give him more settled life, been thinking more about me and Oh's wedding and if i plan it for 3years away could have saved about £4,000 i am just hoping that might be slightly enough.... i am sadly not sleeping at the moment soo stressed and worried about everything. my heads all in a mess until this all gets sorted. wish i had loads of paper and could sit and write lists, going to my flat tomorrow to gut it and try and get it packed up and my father is coming to help move some stuff.... my other house sadly isn't finished until 5-7th next month so not happy about that but not much i can do.... all messed up atm.


----------



## Gemie

lynne192 said:


> handled it much better than i would lol... i was hoping it was pregnancy but know its almost impossible, me and OH not has sex for almost 1w 4d longest we have ever went without sex. my LO has been a bit hellish recently, i was hoping he would start calming down but seems not, we are moving into new house soon so going to write up a board for full time routine, but until then will have to deal with this, i love my son soooooooooo much god i know i am blessed to have him i would never change him. not one change but i wish i could give him more settled life, been thinking more about me and Oh's wedding and if i plan it for 3years away could have saved about £4,000 i am just hoping that might be slightly enough.... i am sadly not sleeping at the moment soo stressed and worried about everything. my heads all in a mess until this all gets sorted. wish i had loads of paper and could sit and write lists, going to my flat tomorrow to gut it and try and get it packed up and my father is coming to help move some stuff.... my other house sadly isn't finished until 5-7th next month so not happy about that but not much i can do.... all messed up atm.

Just wanted to give you a :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

don't worry about it just soooo werid about how i feel physically. cant get LO to bed atm


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Hope you feel much better soon hun. Not sure what that is either but may still be side effects.......
> Felt sick straight away when I heard; gunna have to pull myself together for the morning when the announcement is made.... :wacko: x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

PMA THOUGHT HON: Remember when your colleague announces her pregnancy she hasnt taken your chance :nope: your day is just around the corner :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> handled it much better than i would lol... i was hoping it was pregnancy but know its almost impossible, me and OH not has sex for almost 1w 4d longest we have ever went without sex. my LO has been a bit hellish recently, i was hoping he would start calming down but seems not, we are moving into new house soon so going to write up a board for full time routine, but until then will have to deal with this, i love my son soooooooooo much god i know i am blessed to have him i would never change him. not one change but i wish i could give him more settled life, been thinking more about me and Oh's wedding and if i plan it for 3years away could have saved about £4,000 i am just hoping that might be slightly enough.... i am sadly not sleeping at the moment soo stressed and worried about everything. my heads all in a mess until this all gets sorted. wish i had loads of paper and could sit and write lists, going to my flat tomorrow to gut it and try and get it packed up and my father is coming to help move some stuff.... my other house sadly isn't finished until 5-7th next month so not happy about that but not much i can do.... all messed up atm.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lynne192

MADLYTTC said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Hope you feel much better soon hun. Not sure what that is either but may still be side effects.......
> Felt sick straight away when I heard; gunna have to pull myself together for the morning when the announcement is made.... :wacko: x
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> PMA THOUGHT HON: Remember when your colleague announces her pregnancy she hasnt taken your chance :nope: your day is just around the corner :thumbup:Click to expand...

couldn't agree more with this x


----------



## lynne192

MADLYTTC said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> handled it much better than i would lol... i was hoping it was pregnancy but know its almost impossible, me and OH not has sex for almost 1w 4d longest we have ever went without sex. my LO has been a bit hellish recently, i was hoping he would start calming down but seems not, we are moving into new house soon so going to write up a board for full time routine, but until then will have to deal with this, i love my son soooooooooo much god i know i am blessed to have him i would never change him. not one change but i wish i could give him more settled life, been thinking more about me and Oh's wedding and if i plan it for 3years away could have saved about £4,000 i am just hoping that might be slightly enough.... i am sadly not sleeping at the moment soo stressed and worried about everything. my heads all in a mess until this all gets sorted. wish i had loads of paper and could sit and write lists, going to my flat tomorrow to gut it and try and get it packed up and my father is coming to help move some stuff.... my other house sadly isn't finished until 5-7th next month so not happy about that but not much i can do.... all messed up atm.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun we had a huge huge fight last night so not sure whats going to happen prob wont talk to each other for a few days or so, meant to me going to my old flat today to pack everything up and move some of it so we'll see


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Hope you feel much better soon hun. Not sure what that is either but may still be side effects.......
> Felt sick straight away when I heard; gunna have to pull myself together for the morning when the announcement is made.... :wacko: x
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> PMA THOUGHT HON: Remember when your colleague announces her pregnancy she hasnt taken your chance :nope: your day is just around the corner :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> couldn't agree more with this xClick to expand...

I know. Just wish it was my turn! Still, hopefully it will be one day.... x :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh this is brillant put me dooooown :) :football:
:yellowcard: to our witches!!


----------



## Soulshaken

maaybe2010 said:


> Oh this is brillant put me dooooown :) :football:
> :yellowcard: to our witches!!

welcome maaybe!! haha i love the :yellowcard: such a good thread idea :)


----------



## flump1

Hey i would like to join Team BFP please!! i will be testing 12th july :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

morning girls how is every1?testing date is quickly creeping up starting to get nervious hope we've done it this month!!!


----------



## lynne192

morning hun, just dragged myself out of bed, never slept well last night worried about moving, me and wee man just waiting on our shopping. my period is due 28th roughly so not sure if it will show cause the lap and dye was really hoping against all odds might be pregnant but they said its very doubtful so we'll see maybe next month if not that month i wish you all the best of luck XXX


----------



## nevertogether

best of luck to you lynne!!!!


----------



## lynne192

*Goals Scored:*

1:bfp: - 0 :bfn:

Test of The Day:D :
* Lynne (me) = 28th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Nvr2late, JD'2 & Soulshaken = 30th June :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* MrsHowley81 = 2nd July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: ) 
* mum2J = 3rd July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: ) 
* Floofymad, Mamadonna & SammyJ = 4th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Madlyttc, K123, Flump1 & Wispyshadow = 12th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
* Nightnurse = 13th July :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )
*Maaybe2010 = Playing the field :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )

*Gemie = Playing in the dark :bfp: vs :bfn: (Supporting team :bfp: )

\\:D/Go team :bfp: Go!!!\\:D/


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

maaybe2010 said:


> Oh this is brillant put me dooooown :) :football:
> :yellowcard: to our witches!!

Welcome to TEAM :bfp: 

Plenty of :yellowcard:`s will be dished out this cycle of that I am certain:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

flump1 said:


> Hey i would like to join Team BFP please!! i will be testing 12th july :happydance:

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TOO 12TH July test date :thumbup:

Welcome to TEAM :bfp: hon


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> morning girls how is every1?testing date is quickly creeping up starting to get nervious hope we've done it this month!!!

:hi: hon,

Getting nervous........ov approaching rapidly just got a very nearly positive on a opk :happydance: tried to upload but technology not co-operating :dohh: and just realised that my countdown ticker says this is one of my most fertile days..... I based this cycle on 34days but my cycles are generally 32-34days so this seems bang on and I think I will ov today..............THIS IS THE BEST NEWS :thumbup: WE ARE GOING AFTER THAT EGGY :spermy::spermy: THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT ALL BE IT :drunk: WE HAVE A MAJOR PARTY THIS EVENING :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> morning hun, just dragged myself out of bed, never slept well last night worried about moving, me and wee man just waiting on our shopping. my period is due 28th roughly so not sure if it will show cause the lap and dye was really hoping against all odds might be pregnant but they said its very doubtful so we'll see maybe next month if not that month i wish you all the best of luck XXX

:hugs: chin up hon :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> best of luck to you lynne!!!!

GOODLUCK HON....................:hugs:


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies!! Testing day (and some ovulation days ) Are creeping up fast!! It's making me nervous... yesterday i had a pink tinged spot on the toilet paper and had a mild panic attack... haha i feel like its too early for AF and today it went away so hopefully that :witch: will keep away this month!! Hope everyone is feeling good today! :dust: to all you girls! :dust:


----------



## lynne192

hey hun hope maybe its implantional bleeding for you, not be long till we're all testing, i am due my period on monday but not sure if it will show not because of pregnancy but because who bleeding after lap and dye, not sure if that flushed my system and reset my cycle will wait and see what happens got one clearblue test and two first response ones and soooo tempted to use them :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

These are todays`s opk`s I think ov must be close for me! :happydance:

Top one was 11.15am and bottom 6pm

Silly but am excited to know that I am actually ov`ing
 



Attached Files:







26.06 opk 11.15 & 6pm.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soulshaken

haha lynne i could test EVERY day and not be satisfied... its a problem... i'm holding off this time though, i don't want to get discouraged... :) Good luck!! 
Madly its looking good!! Good luck :sex: tonight woohoo!! Haha 
:dust: ladies!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Soulshaken said:


> haha lynne i could test EVERY day and not be satisfied... its a problem... i'm holding off this time though, i don't want to get discouraged... :) Good luck!!
> Madly its looking good!! Good luck :sex: tonight woohoo!! Haha
> :dust: ladies!

Ladies I have no reason to poas hpt YET! so am sticking with peeing on my opk`s as much as possible :haha:

LADIES IN WAITING....love it......we are def that BUT the only thing we will be waiting for after this cycle is the birth of our :baby:`:baby:s


----------



## lynne192

best of luck madly and soul, i have the test sitting here but been told impossible that get pregnant cause the lap so don't want to waste the good tests wish i hadn't used my free ones now :( 

opk looking good madly, mine are usually alot darker, but i used clearblue ones, mine always have two lines though so its a night mare to tell never not had a ovulation test which had only one line lol its rather annoying.


----------



## Gemie

Look girls!!! It's upside down so the darker line is actually the test line... I'm so excited and pleased it's happening according to my old 28 day cycle. :thumbup:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4114/4735978783_59067347f4.jpg


----------



## lynne192

sorry gem can't see test, but good luck :D x

so whats evertone having for dinner or had for dinner tonight?


----------



## lynne192

hay madly how long are those fertility spells meant to take?


----------



## Gemie

Oh okay... well it's positive so I'm a havin' some fun tonight!! lol xx


----------



## lynne192

lol have fun Gam, lol.. i'm due my period on monday and dying to test, even though i know its complete waste of test :D


----------



## Gemie

You're a complete peeonastickaholic Lynne!! I can't say much, I'd be the same lol


----------



## Gemie

I deleted it off flickr thats why it's not showing up... fool lol
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4114/4735978783_59067347f4.jpg


----------



## MumtoJ

we had Chicken and Salad for dinner tonight. what about you Lynne?

Gemie enjoy your night !


----------



## lynne192

Gemie said:


> You're a complete peeonastickaholic Lynne!! I can't say much, I'd be the same lol

i'm not that bloody bad only speed on like 5-6tests this month, okay 4 are HPT's but had to make sure before had lap and dye, so that was two there, 3 were opk and only done one since 16th so not that bad lol



MumtoJ said:


> we had Chicken and Salad for dinner tonight. what about you Lynne?
> 
> Gemie enjoy your night !

currently just finished making hot-pot but its not as good as i usually make it everything taste werid atm to me, dunno whats going on maybe coming down with something... maybe its stress lol


----------



## Gemie

Aww I'm sorry hun! It's just me then :haha:

For tea we had that tesco deal thing where you get a pasta bake,garlic bread and a strawberry trifle for a fiver :thumbup: was lovely too!
Just gotta work it all off later :rofl:


----------



## lynne192

sounds nice, i done and test and of course i already knew the results before i got them dunno why wasted a test


----------



## Gemie

:hugs: Your time will come! You wouldn't have wanted to have been preggo anyway what with all that dye swishing around. It's so much better to concentrate on next month now you've been cleaned out etc. x


----------



## MumtoJ

Fx for next month Lynne


----------



## lynne192

doubt it already onto our 36th month trying, kinda soul destorying.


----------



## Gemie

Hey PMA! You've managed it before hun. x


----------



## lynne192

no one knows how, i am blessed i know i am but hate having to wait so long with no real reason to believe it will actually happen :(


----------



## Nightnurse

*AF* just over so now on to the *BD *fest,no *OPK's* no *HPT's* just natural so wish me luck


----------



## lynne192

best of luck night nurse, hope all goes well for you and you get your :bfp: soon, to take my mind off of everything me and OH are playing multi-player online computer games together lol, he is at his mothers cat sitting so me and wee man here, so on the Monster computer at the moment usually used to my wee netbook lol.... anyways so will be in and out, need to try and get wee man to bed he is being a nightmare recently with sleeping, doesn't go down until about 1am atm. better not be that late tonight although its already 11:16pm :(


----------



## lynne192

hey how is everyone today??? meant to be the hottest day of the year but well doesn't really look it here lol... wee man never went to bed until after 1am last night then i stupidly got engrossed in a computer game with my OH, its soooo nice to play with him online because we're totally different people no stress or anything just kill the zombies lol... although once i did drag my ass off of the computer and found wee man was actually in his own bed i lifted him and got him to sleep beside me lol... terible ah, but kept thinking about zombies lol i'm terrible knew i shouldn't have played it after dark.

anyways hopw was everyone's night??? lots of BD going on lol.... hope your all having a nice day too XXX


----------



## Gemie

It's bloody hot here Lynne :icecream: I am actually melting!!

I'd be scared of the zombies too, I can't play them I scream too much I watch DS though he's a game addict lol

Well after my pos opk yesterday we got in some bd time and I'm palnning seducing OH tonight too for insurance :haha:

Gonna get OH firing up the BBQ in a bit after this joke of a footy match :nope:


----------



## nevertogether

get him gemie get him! waiting on my positive OPK still, but i'm content since i see DH either tomorrow night or tuesday morning :)


----------



## lynne192

Gemie said:


> It's bloody hot here Lynne :icecream: I am actually melting!!
> 
> I'd be scared of the zombies too, I can't play them I scream too much I watch DS though he's a game addict lol
> 
> Well after my pos opk yesterday we got in some bd time and I'm palnning seducing OH tonight too for insurance :haha:
> 
> Gonna get OH firing up the BBQ in a bit after this joke of a footy match :nope:

sounds lovely hun,. its warnish here but very cloudy :( wish could have a BBQ, tried to convince my OH to go out to our fav chinese place but don't think he's tooo keen today said he's only got 500kals left so doubt chinese be a good idea, so we'll see.. because he's cat sitting atm not seeing him much, but wee man prob be a nightmare. 

i love games when i cam play them but i am a violent gamer, when i was younger my ex banned me from playing games because i was that nasty lol... not played them much since, but love playing online with OH because we co-operate and its nice to have a common thing to talk about etc, plus shotting zombies is good for stress lol... 

my OH is currently watching the football too... i have not been watching it the past few days. wee man has disney channel on but hell knows where he even is, prob messing in bedroom lol...

my OH asks me every other day if its baby making time lol... often when i'm not near ovulating we rarely jump one and other lol.... well prob my fault really, need to get him a calendar and write, "sex now" on the important days lol.... due my period tomorrow but none of the usual symptoms i get so not sure if its going to show or go on holiday which it often does because my PCOS, but had been pretty good since we lost casey been between 28-29days best its been ever, last year went 6months without one better not start it's crap again!


----------



## Gemie

nevertogether said:


> get him gemie get him! waiting on my positive OPK still, but i'm content since i see DH either tomorrow night or tuesday morning :)

Oh I intend to hun! :winkwink:

Aww I bet you're so excited! :happydance: I'm so pleased for you, it's great you get to see him around O! xx


----------



## Gemie

lynne192 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> It's bloody hot here Lynne :icecream: I am actually melting!!
> 
> I'd be scared of the zombies too, I can't play them I scream too much I watch DS though he's a game addict lol
> 
> Well after my pos opk yesterday we got in some bd time and I'm palnning seducing OH tonight too for insurance :haha:
> 
> Gonna get OH firing up the BBQ in a bit after this joke of a footy match :nope:
> 
> sounds lovely hun,. its warnish here but very cloudy :( wish could have a BBQ, tried to convince my OH to go out to our fav chinese place but don't think he's tooo keen today said he's only got 500kals left so doubt chinese be a good idea, so we'll see.. because he's cat sitting atm not seeing him much, but wee man prob be a nightmare.
> 
> i love games when i cam play them but i am a violent gamer, when i was younger my ex banned me from playing games because i was that nasty lol... not played them much since, but love playing online with OH because we co-operate and its nice to have a common thing to talk about etc, plus shotting zombies is good for stress lol...
> 
> my OH is currently watching the football too... i have not been watching it the past few days. wee man has disney channel on but hell knows where he even is, prob messing in bedroom lol...
> 
> my OH asks me every other day if its baby making time lol... often when i'm not near ovulating we rarely jump one and other lol.... well prob my fault really, need to get him a calendar and write, "sex now" on the important days lol.... due my period tomorrow but none of the usual symptoms i get so not sure if its going to show or go on holiday which it often does because my PCOS, but had been pretty good since we lost casey been between 28-29days best its been ever, last year went 6months without one better not start it's crap again!Click to expand...

Never been a gamer myself but DS is big time lol bless him. He doesn't get violent, I'd stop him playing if he ever did though!
:rofl: about the calendar with 'sex now' on it! Bless him for asking if it's baby making time aww

Drag him to the Chinese.. I would, sod the calories today lol x


----------



## nevertogether

anyone actually watching the world cup! i'm supporting my host nation, germany, since USA was knocked out yesterday. they are playing england today and dominating the field (even with the crappy call where england scored but the ref said it wasn't one...) heck yes!


----------



## Gemie

nevertogether said:


> anyone actually watching the world cup! i'm supporting my host nation, germany, since USA was knocked out yesterday. they are playing england today and dominating the field (even with the crappy call where england scored but the ref said it wasn't one...) heck yes!

I have to hand it to Germany they have owned this game and deserve it! We're officially crap! x


----------



## nevertogether

it's going to be crazy here today, glad i didn't go anywhere to watch the game. they get so rowdy, especially if they win! and this will be a BIG win!


----------



## Gemie

nevertogether said:


> it's going to be crazy here today, glad i didn't go anywhere to watch the game. they get so rowdy, especially if they win! and this will be a BIG win!

Awww well they deserve it! I can imagine how crazy it'll be. I hope they enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

Gemie said:


> Never been a gamer myself but DS is big time lol bless him. He doesn't get violent, I'd stop him playing if he ever did though!
> :rofl: about the calendar with 'sex now' on it! Bless him for asking if it's baby making time aww
> 
> Drag him to the Chinese.. I would, sod the calories today lol x

it wont end well if he doesn't want to go cause the cals then he wont be happy so not pressing it, plus if we don't save us money which we could rally use. i got a big home shopping yesterday but i feel as if there is nothing there, nothing taste right either :(

i used to play games cause my ex played them but if i lose i get a bit upset lol... being more mature adult when i get upset or feel angry i just stop now. lol my son is still too little for gaming yet but my OH loves it, we have two gaming computers, 2 laptops and 1netbook between us lol.... we're kinda computer mad lol... i use my netbook for work mostly though. on gaming computer at the moment as its bigger plus graphics and sound much better lol


----------



## Gemie

Oh our house is full of computers it's beyond a joke there's 3 home PC's 1 laptop 1 net book which is mine a nintendo wii a PSP a nintendo DS, playstation 3 and an Xbox crazy eh?!

I know that feeling about doing shopping and nothing to eat I feel like that every week lol

Football's not gone our way... hope your oh isn't too disappointed! x


----------



## floofymad

Big sigh to the lack of inspiring football (from the English!) Germans won deservedly.
x x


----------



## nevertogether

i thought at first it was going to be closer when england came and scored those TWO goals back to back. but i guess germany just wanted it more. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

They won and were the better team. Fair play to Germany.


----------



## nevertogether

now let's go team :bfp:!


----------



## Gemie

nevertogether said:


> now let's go team :bfp:!

:happydance: heck yes!!! :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

think my OH be happy germany won


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well England are officially crap! but hey TEAM :bfp: is still in the running and plenty to play for Ladies :thumbup:

I went and got myself my positive opk 11.30am! Is my first positive :happydance: I missed my surge inbetween tests last cycle so only got the very near and then very faded. I tested again half hour ago and its faded somewhat now!

We :sex: yesterday aft and again this aft.............we were sooooooooooooo :drunk: and soooooooooooo :shy: hot last night it was unreal :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: but I reckon :sex: tom and tues night should do it :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







POSITIVE OPK 11.30AM.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MumtoJ

Go girls - Go girls !!

At least we all play for the same team - not so sure about the England team!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MumtoJ said:


> Go girls - Go girls !!
> 
> At least we all play for the same team - not so sure about the England team!!!!

ENGLAND PLAY PANTS AS A TEAM! SOME GREAT PLAYERS BUT NOT GREAT TOGETHER......UNLIKE US LADIES :haha: 

TESTING DATES ARE JUST ROUND THE CORNER :thumbup: AND THIS TEAM IS QUALIFYING ALONG WITH THE FINAL 8! :happydance:


----------



## floofymad

Yeah expecting my AF a week today ish so countdown has begun!! x


----------



## Gemie

Good luck my team BFP girls!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Yeah expecting my AF a week today ish so countdown has begun!! x

Well I have a 12day lp and got + opk this am so ov anytime from then until tues lunch so :witch: NOT DUE about 9th-11th July......plan on testing 12th July intime for 1st :wedding: Anniversary on 13th July......I am [-o&lt; and putting all my PMA into the best Anniversary present ever :yipee: DH isnt aware I have already had my + opk have been attempting to ease the pressure so a few more days of :sex: then going to tell him :witch: NOT DUE! about 15th July and plan on testing in secret so I can surprise him with our :bfp: on the morning of our Anniversary!


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Yeah expecting my AF a week today ish so countdown has begun!! x
> 
> Well I have a 12day lp and got + opk this am so ov anytime from then until tues lunch so :witch: NOT DUE about 9th-11th July......plan on testing 12th July intime for 1st :wedding: Anniversary on 13th July......I am [-o&lt; and putting all my PMA into the best Anniversary present ever :yipee: DH isnt aware I have already had my + opk have been attempting to ease the pressure so a few more days of :sex: then going to tell him :witch: NOT DUE! about 15th July and plan on testing in secret so I can surprise him with our :bfp: on the morning of our Anniversary!Click to expand...

Awww that would be amazing hun, I so hope it works out for you! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Yeah expecting my AF a week today ish so countdown has begun!! x
> 
> Well I have a 12day lp and got + opk this am so ov anytime from then until tues lunch so :witch: NOT DUE about 9th-11th July......plan on testing 12th July intime for 1st :wedding: Anniversary on 13th July......I am [-o&lt; and putting all my PMA into the best Anniversary present ever :yipee: DH isnt aware I have already had my + opk have been attempting to ease the pressure so a few more days of :sex: then going to tell him :witch: NOT DUE! about 15th July and plan on testing in secret so I can surprise him with our :bfp: on the morning of our Anniversary!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww that would be amazing hun, I so hope it works out for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon,

I told DH all I want for our 1st Anniversary is a :baby: and hes been trying really hard bless him to make my dreams come true :happydance: I only hope he can keep it up for tom/tues and then I will give him a much needed break :haha:


----------



## floofymad

aw that's lovely. Hope your wishes come true! x x


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Yeah expecting my AF a week today ish so countdown has begun!! x
> 
> Well I have a 12day lp and got + opk this am so ov anytime from then until tues lunch so :witch: NOT DUE about 9th-11th July......plan on testing 12th July intime for 1st :wedding: Anniversary on 13th July......I am [-o&lt; and putting all my PMA into the best Anniversary present ever :yipee: DH isnt aware I have already had my + opk have been attempting to ease the pressure so a few more days of :sex: then going to tell him :witch: NOT DUE! about 15th July and plan on testing in secret so I can surprise him with our :bfp: on the morning of our Anniversary!Click to expand...

aww that would be lovely for you guys


----------



## Soulshaken

Madly I'm right there with you!! That's all i want for our 1yr too! I feel like testing tomorrow its so hard but i may push it off just so i don't get disappointed early... good luck with your wait ! <3 :dust:


----------



## MumtoJ

:shhh::shhh:Well I have a confession to make - wasn't due to test until 3rd but have been feeling sh*tty and had to go to the shops today so bought a test (well 4 actually) and got a :bfp: well in reality a pale thin positive. Not getting too excited (well actually I am) planning on testing again in a couple of days to make sure, and planning on telling OH for his birthday 9th July (if results stay positive).


----------



## floofymad

MumtoJ said:


> :shhh::shhh:Well I have a confession to make - wasn't due to test until 3rd but have been feeling sh*tty and had to go to the shops today so bought a test (well 4 actually) and got a :bfp: well in reality a pale thin positive. Not getting too excited (well actually I am) planning on testing again in a couple of days to make sure, and planning on telling OH for his birthday 9th July (if results stay positive).


Yay - GL hun! x x :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

MumtoJ said:


> :shhh::shhh:Well I have a confession to make - wasn't due to test until 3rd but have been feeling sh*tty and had to go to the shops today so bought a test (well 4 actually) and got a :bfp: well in reality a pale thin positive. Not getting too excited (well actually I am) planning on testing again in a couple of days to make sure, and planning on telling OH for his birthday 9th July (if results stay positive).

Awwww congratulations hun! Here's hoping it's a sticky one! xx


----------



## Soulshaken

MumtoJ said:


> :shhh::shhh:Well I have a confession to make - wasn't due to test until 3rd but have been feeling sh*tty and had to go to the shops today so bought a test (well 4 actually) and got a :bfp: well in reality a pale thin positive. Not getting too excited (well actually I am) planning on testing again in a couple of days to make sure, and planning on telling OH for his birthday 9th July (if results stay positive).

Congrats mumto!!!! :bfp:!! How exciting :) how many DPO are you? 

Madly looks like you are starting your TWW! Good luck! and :dust:! 

I'm feeling kinda cruddy today turns out haha maybe even a little nausea and my stomach is just weird, gassy/pressure/twinges/uncomfortable
hopefully that :witch: stays away...

:dust: and good luck ladies!! <3


----------



## Gemie

Well girls I'm officially in my first 2ww!! I O'd (according to pos opk) either Saturday or yesterday and we've bd'd every night for over a week so a few nights off me thinks.. I'm bloody knackered! lol

Can't wait to start symptom spotting! x


----------



## MumtoJ

Thanks all 

Soulshaken i think I am 10/11DPO

:dust: to everyone


----------



## lynne192

MumtoJ said:


> :shhh::shhh:Well I have a confession to make - wasn't due to test until 3rd but have been feeling sh*tty and had to go to the shops today so bought a test (well 4 actually) and got a :bfp: well in reality a pale thin positive. Not getting too excited (well actually I am) planning on testing again in a couple of days to make sure, and planning on telling OH for his birthday 9th July (if results stay positive).

you lucky so and so i am utterly jealous 

congratulations. seems everyones getting pregnant this month.


----------



## lynne192

think i am def :bfn: got terrible pains and such which i usually get few hours before period shows up :witch: is due today too so but guess kinda knew was gonna be this way completely gutted anyways but should be used to it yet another month out of the three years.


----------



## MumtoJ

:hugs:big hugs to you Lynne, hopefully after everything you've been through this month July will be your month. sending as much PMA and :dust: your way.


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations mumtoj :happydance::happydance:

dont give up yet lynne :dust:

and welcome to the ttw gemie :wohoo:


----------



## floofymad

Think I'm about 6 days from AF.... Had terrible poking/aching type pains in my right side today....
Could the small, evil elf who is prodding my right ovary repeatedly with a red hot poker please stop?????...... x x


----------



## lynne192

aww hun hope you feel better soon, i got period pains and everything but no actual period, think she might have ran off, sadly thats normal for me surprised i went this long being regular, phoned RE's office today to see about starting treatment and about talking about my Lap and recpetionist said will need to wait for one to come in the post so not likely to see anyone for months. its 8week waiting list to see my RE :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MumtoJ said:


> :shhh::shhh:Well I have a confession to make - wasn't due to test until 3rd but have been feeling sh*tty and had to go to the shops today so bought a test (well 4 actually) and got a :bfp: well in reality a pale thin positive. Not getting too excited (well actually I am) planning on testing again in a couple of days to make sure, and planning on telling OH for his birthday 9th July (if results stay positive).

WE`VE SCORED AGAIN LADIES (WELL MUMTOJ HAS:haha:!)

TEAM :bfp: DOES IT AGAIN!

I AM SO EXCITED 3-0 IS FAB!

(PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU WOULD LIKE ME TO UPDATE THE FRONT PAGE MUMTOJ!)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Here`s to sympton spotting and lots of two line tests in approx 2wks!

Lynne hoping that everything you have been through counts as enough now for mr storky to pay a visit........sending you virtual hugs


----------



## lynne192

me too tbh i am just getting really angery


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> aww hun hope you feel better soon, i got period pains and everything but no actual period, think she might have ran off, sadly thats normal for me surprised i went this long being regular, phoned RE's office today to see about starting treatment and about talking about my Lap and recpetionist said will need to wait for one to come in the post so not likely to see anyone for months. its 8week waiting list to see my RE :(

Aw that sucks hun x x


----------



## lynne192

such as life lol... mine anyways.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Just waiting to have a proper BD marathon*


----------



## lynne192

he he enjoy :D


----------



## nevertogether

yay this looks like a very luck thread madly! i wonder who's next :shock: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: TO ALL!

H&H 9 months MUMTOJ! CONGRATS!


----------



## lynne192

alot of the threads are lucky this time of year lol.. junes a good baby making month


----------



## nevertogether

hopefully it's july for us two lynne :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

yeah maybe, how long you been ttc again?


----------



## nevertogether

DH and i were NTNP for two years (not pulling out, no condom, no birth control ever in my life...) and this is our third cycle actively trying everything we can. we got to once in December before he had to go back to the states, got to again in February when he got to visit here for two weeks, and then we get to again this week before he deploys. Next shot will be November if we don't catch the eggy this time around!


----------



## lynne192

sorry to hear hun that sucks, we've been TTC 3years i'm never been able to use birth control i get violently sick on anything like that an allergric to condoms etc lol... i am really unlucky but then i am most infertile so kinda evens out i guess. got to go finish packing up my flat got to get my stuff out by tomorrow. my new house sadly not ready yet though and wont be until at least 7th july :(


----------



## floofymad

Hey all,
Went to the hospital this morning for pre-op assessment. Answered a million questions and had swabs done for mrsa etc. 
Really not wanting to do it now and imagining waking up to bad news... :cry:
x x


----------



## we can't wait

This is fantastic :) I'd love to join-- will know if i score by july 14th !


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Hey all,
> Went to the hospital this morning for pre-op assessment. Answered a million questions and had swabs done for mrsa etc.
> Really not wanting to do it now and imagining waking up to bad news... :cry:
> x x

:hugs: awwwwwwwww hon! positive PMA remember!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

we can't wait said:


> This is fantastic :) I'd love to join-- will know if i score by july 14th !

Hi hon,

Welcome to TEAM :bfp:


----------



## JD'2

hello all 

i'm out along with england. got AF today. stupid :witch:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

JD'2 said:


> hello all
> 
> i'm out along with england. got AF today. stupid :witch:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry the b***h landed hon !


----------



## Gemie

JD'2 said:


> hello all
> 
> i'm out along with england. got AF today. stupid :witch:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Soulshaken

sorry to hear JD'2!! :( Keep positive for next month!! 
I might be out i'm not sure... i spotted today dark brown only when i wipe and now it's gone again... this is such a roller coaster of emotion! trying to just ::SMILE:: and let my DH know that I need lots of love and attention today haha... it helps 
:dust: to all you ladies! the :witch: hasn't officially landed yet!


----------



## mamadonna

JD'2 said:


> hello all
> 
> i'm out along with england. got AF today. stupid :witch:

so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## Gemie

well I'm 3po and have had the worst trapped wind pain on and off all day, heartburn too but I get that a lot so, I dunno... too early I know but I'm symptom spotting lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> well I'm 3po and have had the worst trapped wind pain on and off all day, heartburn too but I get that a lot so, I dunno... too early I know but I'm symptom spotting lol

I have quite sever cramping right now! Praying its a good thing dont ever remember them been so intense right after ov :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

Ooooh hope it's a good sign! x


----------



## floofymad

My boobies hurt pretty much all over, but definitely at the sides.... x


----------



## Soulshaken

promising symptoms ladies!! good luck! and :dust: 
I'm running away to the lakehouse for a few days (no internet) Going to try and stay distracted and spend some time with family! Hopefully when I get back i'll have good news!! or ANY news for that matter haha, hope everyone has a good week <3


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Soulshaken said:


> promising symptoms ladies!! good luck! and :dust:
> I'm running away to the lakehouse for a few days (no internet) Going to try and stay distracted and spend some time with family! Hopefully when I get back i'll have good news!! or ANY news for that matter haha, hope everyone has a good week <3

Have a relaxing break Soulshaken......heres hoping you come back with the best news ever!:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Soulshaken said:


> promising symptoms ladies!! good luck! and :dust:
> I'm running away to the lakehouse for a few days (no internet) Going to try and stay distracted and spend some time with family! Hopefully when I get back i'll have good news!! or ANY news for that matter haha, hope everyone has a good week <3

have a lovely time x


----------



## MumtoJ

MADLYTTC said:


> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> :shhh::shhh:Well I have a confession to make - wasn't due to test until 3rd but have been feeling sh*tty and had to go to the shops today so bought a test (well 4 actually) and got a :bfp: well in reality a pale thin positive. Not getting too excited (well actually I am) planning on testing again in a couple of days to make sure, and planning on telling OH for his birthday 9th July (if results stay positive).
> 
> WE`VE SCORED AGAIN LADIES (WELL MUMTOJ HAS:haha:!)
> 
> TEAM :bfp: DOES IT AGAIN!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED 3-0 IS FAB!
> 
> (PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU WOULD LIKE ME TO UPDATE THE FRONT PAGE MUMTOJ!)Click to expand...

Thanks - wait until the weekend just to be sure - AF due Sat - so if no show and postive gets stronger then we'll change it.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MumtoJ said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> :shhh::shhh:Well I have a confession to make - wasn't due to test until 3rd but have been feeling sh*tty and had to go to the shops today so bought a test (well 4 actually) and got a :bfp: well in reality a pale thin positive. Not getting too excited (well actually I am) planning on testing again in a couple of days to make sure, and planning on telling OH for his birthday 9th July (if results stay positive).
> 
> WE`VE SCORED AGAIN LADIES (WELL MUMTOJ HAS:haha:!)
> 
> TEAM :bfp: DOES IT AGAIN!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED 3-0 IS FAB!
> 
> (PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU WOULD LIKE ME TO UPDATE THE FRONT PAGE MUMTOJ!)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - wait until the weekend just to be sure - AF due Sat - so if no show and postive gets stronger then we'll change it.Click to expand...

Hi Hon,

No prob will look forward to your post! :thumbup: pma for a ickle sticky :baby:


----------



## lynne192

floofymad said:


> Hey all,
> Went to the hospital this morning for pre-op assessment. Answered a million questions and had swabs done for mrsa etc.
> Really not wanting to do it now and imagining waking up to bad news... :cry:
> x x

whats the op for hun?



JD'2 said:


> hello all
> 
> i'm out along with england. got AF today. stupid :witch:

sorry hun huge hugs xxx


I am now two days late for my period had pains and then never showed so think lap and dye has fucked my system up, been worknig 16hours straight packing up my house and i am dying atm.... gonig to get an hours sleep as my father is coming with van in 4hours.


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> Went to the hospital this morning for pre-op assessment. Answered a million questions and had swabs done for mrsa etc.
> Really not wanting to do it now and imagining waking up to bad news... :cry:
> x x
> 
> whats the op for hun?
> 
> I am now two days late for my period had pains and then never showed so think lap and dye has fucked my system up, been worknig 16hours straight packing up my house and i am dying atm.... gonig to get an hours sleep as my father is coming with van in 4hours.Click to expand...

Aw hun. Hope you get sorted soon x x 
Op is to see if I have endometriosis.... only thing gyno could think of, but I'm sceptical..... only started getting pains etc since March 3 months after started ttc, which is a bit weird. Never had any problems before and came off pill 2 years ago. x x


----------



## floofymad

Oh suddenly getting incredibly bad AF pains. She's not even due until Sunday. Really hurts.... :cry::cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Oh suddenly getting incredibly bad AF pains. She's not even due until Sunday. Really hurts.... :cry::cry:

:hugs: fxed its not her hon!


----------



## floofymad

Weird marks on my stomach that I had from beginning ish. Not as pronounced now, but only become less pronounced in last couple weeks...
Sorry about TMI bits :blush::blush:

Second one is last week I think x 
Gyno doesn't know what it is :cry: x
 



Attached Files:







2010-05-15 09.17.05.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5









2010-06-26 07.28.49.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Weird marks on my stomach that I had from beginning ish. Not as pronounced now, but only become less pronounced in last couple weeks...
> Sorry about TMI bits :blush::blush:
> 
> Second one is last week I think x
> Gyno doesn't know what it is :cry: x


:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I cant believe you are no closer to getting any answers hon!


----------



## lynne192

hey hun so is it a lap your getting done then hun? my period is still a no show, looks like might be back to its old was, damn lap :cry:


----------



## floofymad

Aw really sorry Lyn.
Yeah it's a lap. 
Also having a bit of a freak out, cause when I went to the hospital yesterday they weighed me in kg. I thought it sounded a lot, and wasn't surprised, cause I like my food! Just converted it now into stones, and have actually lost 10 pounds since the last time I weighed myself! Granted it was a while ago, but am really really shocked that I've lost any weight at all. Definitely have no reason for it. :cry:
You probably think I'm crazy, but it doesn't make sense.....
My friend think it could be worry, but haven't really lost appetite at all. 
x x


----------



## lynne192

highly possible its stress, but might be thier scales i always get different readings with them and different people i hate i hate that they use KG too lol... my lap and dye was horrible but i am glad i got it done now, hopefully now can get the hlp we need?

also got my 6 week post op appintment with our RE and its more like 12weeks atfer my op bloody annoying, my bottom stitch has come completely out loo gross.


----------



## floofymad

Yeah, had the same reading at the docs and the hospital in the space of 2 weeks. 
Glad you finally got an appt. You have to get your stitch re-done?..... x x


----------



## lynne192

no thnakfully think it heal enough to cope, thier ment to desolve but they just pulled out opps lol.... till mega red looks angry but doesn't seem any signs of pus or anything top one still looks fresh.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Just like the English team I'm out BFN this morning :(


----------



## Gemie

MrsHowley81 said:


> Just like the English team I'm out BFN this morning :(

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MrsHowley81 said:


> Just like the English team I'm out BFN this morning :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lynne192

MrsHowley81 said:


> Just like the English team I'm out BFN this morning :(

hey hun i am sooo sorry this is not your month hun completely gutted for you sending you bucket loads of baby dust your way in hope it will catch on :hugs: 

my period is stil a no show, but no :bfp: either. not sure whats going on :(


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks you guys I should be used to it by now, but I should count myself lucky really as we have only been "actively" trying for 8 months, I know a lot of you ladies have been trying a very long time. :)


----------



## lynne192

hugs hun still not fun. i kind of forgotten what a BFP feels like lol.. about 5days after i had my son i fogotten what pregnancy felt like lol.... would love to feel it again labour and all. and i was in labour fo 13days lol.... he was a 33weeker.


----------



## mamadonna

MrsHowley81 said:


> Just like the English team I'm out BFN this morning :(

:hug:


----------



## MumtoJ

MrsHowley81 said:


> Just like the English team I'm out BFN this morning :(

:hugs: fx for next month


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> Just like the English team I'm out BFN this morning :(
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

has the :witch: shown tho?


----------



## mummy_blues

if i am really really pregnant this cycle (maybe in my dreams!!!!), i would have probably conceived the little bean during the night Germany won against England!! 
sorry England, but my husband is german and he was so drunk and happy that we bd-ed twice that afternoon/night out of excitement, wasn't even thinking about ttc cause my monitor told me i am at "low fertility".... monitor was lying - I went straight from low fertility to peak fertility and ovulation the very next morning; or 8 hours after our last Bd-ing session ! 
:rofl:


----------



## MrsHowley81

mamadonna said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> Just like the English team I'm out BFN this morning :(
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> has the :witch: shown tho?Click to expand...

:nope: not yet but I'm sure it's not far behind, Had cravings for sweet things last night thats usually a pretty good sign


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs hun, my AF is late now and considering just buying a poundland test to see ifi am but i know i am more than likely not so not wasting my good tess :D


----------



## Gemie

mummy_blues said:


> if i am really really pregnant this cycle (maybe in my dreams!!!!), i would have probably conceived the little bean during the night Germany won against England!!
> sorry England, but my husband is german and he was so drunk and happy that we bd-ed twice that afternoon/night out of excitement, wasn't even thinking about ttc cause my monitor told me i am at "low fertility".... monitor was lying - I went straight from low fertility to peak fertility and ovulation the very next morning; or 8 hours after our last Bd-ing session !
> :rofl:

Awww I really hope you made a little bean in celebration of your team winning!! I know we'd have had a good go! lol
Great story to tell when it's older! It was well deserved too :thumbup:


----------



## MumtoJ

MADLYTTC said:


> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> :shhh::shhh:Well I have a confession to make - wasn't due to test until 3rd but have been feeling sh*tty and had to go to the shops today so bought a test (well 4 actually) and got a :bfp: well in reality a pale thin positive. Not getting too excited (well actually I am) planning on testing again in a couple of days to make sure, and planning on telling OH for his birthday 9th July (if results stay positive).
> 
> WE`VE SCORED AGAIN LADIES (WELL MUMTOJ HAS:haha:!)
> 
> TEAM :bfp: DOES IT AGAIN!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED 3-0 IS FAB!
> 
> (PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU WOULD LIKE ME TO UPDATE THE FRONT PAGE MUMTOJ!)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - wait until the weekend just to be sure - AF due Sat - so if no show and postive gets stronger then we'll change it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hon,
> 
> No prob will look forward to your post! :thumbup: pma for a ickle sticky :baby:Click to expand...

Just done a digi test and its come back Pregnant 2-3 so if you want to update the scoreboard go ahead. Told OH had planned on waiting til his Birthday but ... the news got the better of me - hopeless I know.

Good luck to the rest of the testers and Fx for next month for those who are out of the running


----------



## Gemie

Aww fab news mumtoJ!! How long were you trying for?


----------



## mummy_blues

MumtoJ said:


> Just done a digi test and its come back Pregnant 2-3 so if you want to update the scoreboard go ahead. Told OH had planned on waiting til his Birthday but ... the news got the better of me - hopeless I know.
> Good luck to the rest of the testers and Fx for next month for those who are out of the running

congratulations! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MumtoJ

This will be N02# been trying since March, much quicker this time No1# was 8 year NTNP - but were definately TTC this time.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mummy_blues said:


> if i am really really pregnant this cycle (maybe in my dreams!!!!), i would have probably conceived the little bean during the night Germany won against England!!
> sorry England, but my husband is german and he was so drunk and happy that we bd-ed twice that afternoon/night out of excitement, wasn't even thinking about ttc cause my monitor told me i am at "low fertility".... monitor was lying - I went straight from low fertility to peak fertility and ovulation the very next morning; or 8 hours after our last Bd-ing session !
> :rofl:

:happydance: your post got me thinking and I realised gosh this could be us too, I got my + opk on Sunday am but could have been sat night as I got a very close read at 6pm sat? :happydance:

WORTHY OF THE TITLE WORLD CUP WIGGLE WITHOUT A DOUBT :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MumtoJ said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> :shhh::shhh:Well I have a confession to make - wasn't due to test until 3rd but have been feeling sh*tty and had to go to the shops today so bought a test (well 4 actually) and got a :bfp: well in reality a pale thin positive. Not getting too excited (well actually I am) planning on testing again in a couple of days to make sure, and planning on telling OH for his birthday 9th July (if results stay positive).
> 
> WE`VE SCORED AGAIN LADIES (WELL MUMTOJ HAS:haha:!)
> 
> TEAM :bfp: DOES IT AGAIN!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED 3-0 IS FAB!
> 
> (PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU WOULD LIKE ME TO UPDATE THE FRONT PAGE MUMTOJ!)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - wait until the weekend just to be sure - AF due Sat - so if no show and postive gets stronger then we'll change it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hon,
> 
> No prob will look forward to your post! :thumbup: pma for a ickle sticky :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Just done a digi test and its come back Pregnant 2-3 so if you want to update the scoreboard go ahead. Told OH had planned on waiting til his Birthday but ... the news got the better of me - hopeless I know.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the testers and Fx for next month for those who are out of the runningClick to expand...

Hey hon,

would be absolutely honoured to update :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

MumtoJ said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumtoJ said:
> 
> 
> :shhh::shhh:Well I have a confession to make - wasn't due to test until 3rd but have been feeling sh*tty and had to go to the shops today so bought a test (well 4 actually) and got a :bfp: well in reality a pale thin positive. Not getting too excited (well actually I am) planning on testing again in a couple of days to make sure, and planning on telling OH for his birthday 9th July (if results stay positive).
> 
> WE`VE SCORED AGAIN LADIES (WELL MUMTOJ HAS:haha:!)
> 
> TEAM :bfp: DOES IT AGAIN!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED 3-0 IS FAB!
> 
> (PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU WOULD LIKE ME TO UPDATE THE FRONT PAGE MUMTOJ!)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - wait until the weekend just to be sure - AF due Sat - so if no show and postive gets stronger then we'll change it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hon,
> 
> No prob will look forward to your post! :thumbup: pma for a ickle sticky :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Just done a digi test and its come back Pregnant 2-3 so if you want to update the scoreboard go ahead. Told OH had planned on waiting til his Birthday but ... the news got the better of me - hopeless I know.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the testers and Fx for next month for those who are out of the runningClick to expand...

congratulations x


----------



## mamadonna

MrsHowley81 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> Just like the English team I'm out BFN this morning :(
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> has the :witch: shown tho?Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: not yet but I'm sure it's not far behind, Had cravings for sweet things last night thats usually a pretty good signClick to expand...

well it aint over yet hun x


----------



## floofymad

Congrats MumtoJ! x x


----------



## lynne192

congratulations hun happy and healthy 8/9months best of luck

got tests out of pound store took one and :bfn:


----------



## mamadonna

lynne192 said:


> congratulations hun happy and healthy 8/9months best of luck
> 
> got tests out of pound store took one and :bfn:

:hug:


----------



## lynne192

such as life hun lol... ah well we'll see apperently i am ovualting not pregnant so i am confused, my bleeding after my lap and dye apparently was classed as a period, so now ovulating, or about too, my CM is EW and my cervix is opened so not sure whats going on lol.


----------



## mamadonna

well get :sex: hun catch that egg!!


----------



## lynne192

yeah gonna try tonight but not got any of my usual tools lol. preseed, softcups or anything, not even sure how this is working, but gonna go with it.... was gonna dye my hair tonight but not sure if i want to or not, thinking of going light brown, my OH said he likes my hair brown so considering it :D also got a sexy nighty sort of thing lol :D


----------



## mamadonna

ooo you go girl,enjoy and you never kno it mite just happen without all ur tools!:dust:


----------



## lynne192

can hope lol... maybe i should get drunk too lol. joke.


----------



## mamadonna

how come your on line????you are supposed to be getting jiggy with it!!


----------



## lynne192

lol decided to dye my hair OH said he liked it brown so decided to suprise him, hopefully gonna DTD soon we got engrossed in "the collector" it was reallt gross lol.


----------



## mummy_blues

Gemie said:


> mummy_blues said:
> 
> 
> if i am really really pregnant this cycle (maybe in my dreams!!!!), i would have probably conceived the little bean during the night Germany won against England!!
> sorry England, but my husband is german and he was so drunk and happy that we bd-ed twice that afternoon/night out of excitement, wasn't even thinking about ttc cause my monitor told me i am at "low fertility".... monitor was lying - I went straight from low fertility to peak fertility and ovulation the very next morning; or 8 hours after our last Bd-ing session !
> :rofl:
> 
> Awww I really hope you made a little bean in celebration of your team winning!! I know we'd have had a good go! lol
> Great story to tell when it's older! It was well deserved too :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah, i'll tell the LO (when he's 18 probably) - be lucky germany won against england 19 years ago; or else you probably won't be made!


----------



## mamadonna

lynne192 said:


> lol decided to dye my hair OH said he liked it brown so decided to suprise him, hopefully gonna DTD soon we got engrossed in "the collector" it was reallt gross lol.

well...did he get a nice suprise?;)


----------



## floofymad

Someone at work finally announced their pregnancy today.. Hardly had to try at all.
Had really bad AF cramps this pm, and now just been to toilet and got brown spotting.
guessing I'm out, again. :cry::cry:

x x


----------



## lynne192

mamadonna said:


> well...did he get a nice suprise?;)

yes lol i fell asleep lol.... after 3 days packing, moving and cleaning i was and still am completely dead but managed to get it done this afternoon lol... wee man woke me at 5am this morning and been running me ragged all day so already ready to pass out and just my luck we've ran out of nappies, waiting on little monster waking for him nap then going to have to go to the shops not happy person my own fault been sooo wrapped out on the move, new house not ready till next friday though :(



floofymad said:


> Someone at work finally announced their pregnancy today.. Hardly had to try at all.
> Had really bad AF cramps this pm, and now just been to toilet and got brown spotting.
> guessing I'm out, again. :cry::cry:
> 
> x x

huge hugs hunni not nice at all my thoughts are with you and hope you get your :bfp: next month, i am still getting :bfn: but no period but DTD just incase my bleeding after my lap counted as a period as i would be ovulating about now.... 

dunno what the hell to think


----------



## mamadonna

lynne192 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> well...did he get a nice suprise?;)
> 
> yes lol i fell asleep lol.... after 3 days packing, moving and cleaning i was and still am completely dead but managed to get it done this afternoon lol... wee man woke me at 5am this morning and been running me ragged all day so already ready to pass out and just my luck we've ran out of nappies, waiting on little monster waking for him nap then going to have to go to the shops not happy person my own fault been sooo wrapped out on the move, new house not ready till next friday though :(
> 
> 
> 
> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Someone at work finally announced their pregnancy today.. Hardly had to try at all.
> Had really bad AF cramps this pm, and now just been to toilet and got brown spotting.
> guessing I'm out, again. :cry::cry:
> 
> x xClick to expand...
> 
> huge hugs hunni not nice at all my thoughts are with you and hope you get your :bfp: next month, i am still getting :bfn: but no period but DTD just incase my bleeding after my lap counted as a period as i would be ovulating about now....
> 
> dunno what the hell to thinkClick to expand...

lynne...bless you hun i kno what is like exhausting at times but at least you got it done;)

floofy...don't think i'll be far behind i've been cramping too :(


----------



## floofymad

lynne...bless you hun i kno what is like exhausting at times but at least you got it done said:


> It sucks. Got really bad backache too. :cry: x x


----------



## mamadonna

floofymad said:


> lynne...bless you hun i kno what is like exhausting at times but at least you got it done said:
> 
> 
> It sucks. Got really bad backache too. :cry: x x
> 
> it does and i've just received a reading off sandra it was a lovely reading but she recons on oct/nov for conception :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## floofymad

mamadonna said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne...bless you hun i kno what is like exhausting at times but at least you got it done said:
> 
> 
> It sucks. Got really bad backache too. :cry: x x
> 
> it does and i've just received a reading off sandra it was a lovely reading but she recons on oct/nov for conception :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I'd never sent for one....She said 2-3 years! :cry: xClick to expand...


----------



## mamadonna

floofymad said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne...bless you hun i kno what is like exhausting at times but at least you got it done said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks. Got really bad backache too. :cry: x x
> 
> it does and i've just received a reading off sandra it was a lovely reading but she recons on oct/nov for conception :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I'd never sent for one....She said 2-3 years! :cry: xClick to expand...
> 
> aahhhh bloody hell,she was spot on with the rest of my reading even said i would have a girl which would be just amazing!!! so if it takes till oct/nov to get my little girl then so be it!Click to expand...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Someone at work finally announced their pregnancy today.. Hardly had to try at all.
> Had really bad AF cramps this pm, and now just been to toilet and got brown spotting.
> guessing I'm out, again. :cry::cry:
> 
> x x

hey hon, :hugs:

when is af officially due?


----------



## lynne192

i am little sceptial about readings i never have any luck with anything like that and refuse to waste money (you know no offence to everyone who does get them sure some are right) ever reading in my life i have had has been completely and utterly crap. so kinda lost faith.... 

my period was due 27-28th but no show


----------



## mamadonna

lynne192 said:


> i am little sceptial about readings i never have any luck with anything like that and refuse to waste money (you know no offence to everyone who does get them sure some are right) ever reading in my life i have had has been completely and utterly crap. so kinda lost faith....
> 
> my period was due 27-28th but no show

thanks lynne that makes me feel a bit better x cos i really do believe in all that stuff but jenny told me july bfp and gail told me last month that she can see it happening anytime now 2 have said boys 1 a girl i'm so confused i just wish it was testing day!:cry:


----------



## lynne192

sorry hun didn't mean to offend you at all. if i thought they might even be slightly right i would do it too, but always had no luck like i said with my son i went to psychic about 2 weeks before i got pregnant she said she seen no kids in the near future and pop was pregnant the next month been told loads of stuff which has just put me off and frankly upset me, i requested a reading from Jenny a while ago and she never even bothered mailing me chased it up and in the end gave up. so not had much luck lol at all.... guess leave it up to science although my OH said i spend way to much money on that already and waste way more than you guys prob do on psychics :(


----------



## mamadonna

lynne192 said:


> sorry hun didn't mean to offend you at all. if i thought they might even be slightly right i would do it too, but always had no luck like i said with my son i went to psychic about 2 weeks before i got pregnant she said she seen no kids in the near future and pop was pregnant the next month been told loads of stuff which has just put me off and frankly upset me, i requested a reading from Jenny a while ago and she never even bothered mailing me chased it up and in the end gave up. so not had much luck lol at all.... guess leave it up to science although my OH said i spend way to much money on that already and waste way more than you guys prob do on psychics :(

you didnt offend at all you made me feel better about it thank you x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> i am little sceptial about readings i never have any luck with anything like that and refuse to waste money (you know no offence to everyone who does get them sure some are right) ever reading in my life i have had has been completely and utterly crap. so kinda lost faith....
> 
> my period was due 27-28th but no show
> 
> thanks lynne that makes me feel a bit better x cos i really do believe in all that stuff but jenny told me july bfp and gail told me last month that she can see it happening anytime now 2 have said boys 1 a girl i'm so confused i just wish it was testing day!:cry:Click to expand...

PMA HON :hugs:!

sorry to crash but I need a little advice....does anyone know if been drier :blush: regards ewcm is a positive sympton :shrug: I mean normally at this time of my cycle I am like a wet fish down there (pardon the pun! :haha:) but right now not much at all! or does anyone know if it could be due to the vit b6 I am taking :shrug: I know some ttc aids help produce ewcm but does anyone know if it can reduce it too?:shrug:


----------



## lynne192

no being drier is not when i was pregnant with my son i got alot wetter lol :blush: all depends on water and such also hun if your not drinking as much as you usually do this can effect CM, but from personally experence with my pregnacies i got alot wetter or landed with terrible thrush


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> no being drier is not when i was pregnant with my son i got alot wetter lol :blush: all depends on water and such also hun if your not drinking as much as you usually do this can effect CM, but from personally experence with my pregnacies i got alot wetter or landed with terrible thrush

Thanks hon,

Yeah was just saying to lindsey on prediction thread that with DS I suffered terribly and had to carry spare pants everywhere with me :blush: but just wondered as it has been noticably less, I mean its there but not as much as normal for this point in my cycle......it has been warm but I have been drinking lots so :shrug:


----------



## floofymad

Madly, AF is due Sun according to last few cycles, but then it could be tomorrow too, which would mean spotting starting today and proper flow in the morning. Just know I have spotting and terrible AF pains and backache.
:cry:


How are you doing? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Madly, AF is due Sun according to last few cycles, but then it could be tomorrow too, which would mean spotting starting today and proper flow in the morning. Just know I have spotting and terrible AF pains and backache.
> :cry:
> 
> 
> How are you doing? x

:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry hon!

At the minute feeling properly crap.....I have quite intense lower tummy cramps, headache, feeling really tired and worn out, backache, stuffy nose, sore throat, crap appetite.....the works to be honest and ALL my symptons are the same as last month when I thought my BFP was on its way cause all the symptons were on overload and different from previous cycles! Then I go and hit 2ww (am 5/6 dpo, my ticker is slightly out!) and they come back to haunt me.....I am not optimistic going on the sympton side of things cause they are def the same as last month but I have positive PMA and a excited sort of nervous feeling in my tummy and I think I am falling in love with DH all over again :wacko: I want to be near him, holding his hand, kissing him and just generally been around him all the time at the minute feeling really clingy :shrug: I mean I do love the guy but I am normally so independent but I just feel like a love sick teenager at the minute.... you know kinda like when you first get with someone sort of feeling :dohh:

AM CRACKING UP! :haha:


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies!! back from the lake with absolutely NO news unfortunately ... tested two days ago(AF was due), yesterday, AND today and still :bfn: 
AF not showing her face yet but I have no idea what to think...
I remember not thinking i was pregnant the last time because i tested when AF was due and same :bfn: but then starting feeling "carsick" all the time so i tested about a week laster and it was a FAINT positive.
i don't know why my body is so confusing but it's really keeping me down :(
I really just want to know either way, ya know!? AGH... alright enough of that.
I hope everyone is doing well and keeping positive!! haha (i'm trying) 
:dust: to all you ladies for July :bfp:!!!


----------



## floofymad

Aw Madly that's so sweet! x F x for you x x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Soulshaken said:


> Hey ladies!! back from the lake with absolutely NO news unfortunately ... tested two days ago(AF was due), yesterday, AND today and still :bfn:
> AF not showing her face yet but I have no idea what to think...
> I remember not thinking i was pregnant the last time because i tested when AF was due and same :bfn: but then starting feeling "carsick" all the time so i tested about a week laster and it was a FAINT positive.
> i don't know why my body is so confusing but it's really keeping me down :(
> I really just want to know either way, ya know!? AGH... alright enough of that.
> I hope everyone is doing well and keeping positive!! haha (i'm trying)
> :dust: to all you ladies for July :bfp:!!!

Welcome back hon! :hugs:

If shes still a no-show your def no out yet :thumbup: praying this is a repeat performance of your last BFP and its just a little late coming.....I think I would be in the same frame of mind, I tested when AF 6days late with ds and BFN then tested at 9days late and got a fait BFP on a ic! So am going to consider that if by 12th July she is a no-show for me and BFN then I will still be in the running until she does show or my BFP appears :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

Soulshaken said:


> Hey ladies!! back from the lake with absolutely NO news unfortunately ... tested two days ago(AF was due), yesterday, AND today and still :bfn:
> AF not showing her face yet but I have no idea what to think...
> I remember not thinking i was pregnant the last time because i tested when AF was due and same :bfn: but then starting feeling "carsick" all the time so i tested about a week laster and it was a FAINT positive.
> i don't know why my body is so confusing but it's really keeping me down :(
> I really just want to know either way, ya know!? AGH... alright enough of that.
> I hope everyone is doing well and keeping positive!! haha (i'm trying)
> :dust: to all you ladies for July :bfp:!!!


why not talk to your GP and request blood test? might help put your mind at ease either way, my period has went on holiday this month i think, maybe some of the girls periods and mine have went off on a lovely summer holiday together lol:D


----------



## Soulshaken

thanks madly :) haha i think so lynne! I probably will do that after this weekend if nothing still i'll make an appointment just to know SOMETHING. 
Heading back to the lake tonight but i'll be home tuesday ... hoping for SOME news. 
Good luck ladies :dust: It's nice to have this support i'm telling ya! <3


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> Soulshaken said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! back from the lake with absolutely NO news unfortunately ... tested two days ago(AF was due), yesterday, AND today and still :bfn:
> AF not showing her face yet but I have no idea what to think...
> I remember not thinking i was pregnant the last time because i tested when AF was due and same :bfn: but then starting feeling "carsick" all the time so i tested about a week laster and it was a FAINT positive.
> i don't know why my body is so confusing but it's really keeping me down :(
> I really just want to know either way, ya know!? AGH... alright enough of that.
> I hope everyone is doing well and keeping positive!! haha (i'm trying)
> :dust: to all you ladies for July :bfp:!!!
> 
> 
> why not talk to your GP and request blood test? might help put your mind at ease either way, my period has went on holiday this month i think, maybe some of the girls periods and mine have went off on a lovely summer holiday together lol:DClick to expand...

ooooooooooooooooooh I hope yours has taken mine with her...... I will even send them some holiday spends to keep them there :haha:


----------



## floofymad

I'll send her every penny I have if it makes her b**er off for 9 months - lol!
She seems to be playing mind games with me atm grrrr x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> I'll send her every penny I have if it makes her b**er off for 9 months - lol!
> She seems to be playing mind games with me atm grrrr x

Morning hon,

me too.....I cant be arsed today, I just sent dh to the supermarket to do the shopping and am sat here on bnb of course.....ds is been really noisy `oh dear` and I have an headache! I am going to have one of those days where I dont do much and just laze about I feel sooooooooo crap right now:cry:


----------



## floofymad

aw hope you feel better soon hun,
I'm suffering with bad hayfever and i the garden planting roses and climbing plants.. x


----------



## nevertogether

just wanted to pop in :hi:

GO GERMANY! :)


----------



## floofymad

Hey hun,
How's your ttc going at the mo?..
:hugs: x


----------



## lynne192

hi girls how is everyone today? i'm tired yet again still no period 5-6days late now. not seeing RE till 28th aug feel its bloody time wasted


----------



## mamadonna

lynne192 said:


> hi girls how is everyone today? i'm tired yet again still no period 5-6days late now. not seeing RE till 28th aug feel its bloody time wasted

ah hun you must be sick i hate not knowing 1 way or the other :wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm actually kind of confused floofy

CD15 - first positive OPK (judging from my past cycles, this means I will O two days later) BD in PM
CD16 - second positive OPK BD in PM
CD17 - temp dip to 97.1 third positive OPK BD in PM
CD18 - temp to 97.7 but had three beers the night before. bed at midnight and temp at regular time (5am) positive OPK
CD19 - temp at 97.5 positive OPK
CD20 - temp STILL at 97.5 haven't done OPK

don't know if i had O'ed, but hoping since this is our last shot til november :cry:


----------



## floofymad

nevertogether said:


> i'm actually kind of confused floofy
> 
> CD15 - first positive OPK (judging from my past cycles, this means I will O two days later) BD in PM
> CD16 - second positive OPK BD in PM
> CD17 - temp dip to 97.1 third positive OPK BD in PM
> CD18 - temp to 97.7 but had three beers the night before. bed at midnight and temp at regular time (5am) positive OPK
> CD19 - temp at 97.5 positive OPK
> CD20 - temp STILL at 97.5 haven't done OPK
> 
> don't know if i had O'ed, but hoping since this is our last shot til november :cry:

Oh can't really help you with why you had so many +OPKs but I would say you've covered your time well and you probably did O hun....You've definitely had a temp rise and it's stayed above the 97.1 so that's a good sign.What's your 'normal' ish temp during the month?... F x for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: x x x x x x x x x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> i'm actually kind of confused floofy
> 
> CD15 - first positive OPK (judging from my past cycles, this means I will O two days later) BD in PM
> CD16 - second positive OPK BD in PM
> CD17 - temp dip to 97.1 third positive OPK BD in PM
> CD18 - temp to 97.7 but had three beers the night before. bed at midnight and temp at regular time (5am) positive OPK
> CD19 - temp at 97.5 positive OPK
> CD20 - temp STILL at 97.5 haven't done OPK
> 
> don't know if i had O'ed, but hoping since this is our last shot til november :cry:

:hi: girls,

Nevertogether whats the weather like?.....I dont temp now but did with ds and if the weather is warm/cold diff to norm it can effect your temps.....sounds hopeful you ov and fxed you caught that eggy

Mamadonna girl when are you going to test....am in suspence here lol!

Floofymad....can I come and plant roses with you.....sounds very theraputic and I am cranky as hell today!

lynne....:hugs: so sorry your no close yet to any answers, praying you wont get to that appointment in aug and will have the perfect excuse to canx it :baby:


----------



## nevertogether

floofy - all the positive OPK's confuse me too. first cycle getting them more than 3 days. i know it says to stop after the first, but that's how i usually pinpoint O. i usually O on the third day of positive OPK's, so i kept testing and kept getting them. my coverline fluctuates from 97.4 to 97.5 each cycle. my chart is in my siggy.

madly - temp is the same hun. it has been hot here just like back in mannheim. a little cooler, but nothing drastic. 

my last cycle with DH was anovulatory so i guess that's why i'm sooooo nervous.


----------



## lynne192

mamadonna said:


> ah hun you must be sick i hate not knowing 1 way or the other :wacko:

i know its just my PCOS kicking in and such that lap and dye would clear me up but made me worse!!!! plus all night had terrible pains in my left side



nevertogether said:


> i'm actually kind of confused floofy
> 
> CD15 - first positive OPK (judging from my past cycles, this means I will O two days later) BD in PM
> CD16 - second positive OPK BD in PM
> CD17 - temp dip to 97.1 third positive OPK BD in PM
> CD18 - temp to 97.7 but had three beers the night before. bed at midnight and temp at regular time (5am) positive OPK
> CD19 - temp at 97.5 positive OPK
> CD20 - temp STILL at 97.5 haven't done OPK
> 
> don't know if i had O'ed, but hoping since this is our last shot til november :cry:

looks like you ovulated CD18, opk don't always work for me. i can get positives all month sometimes!



MADLYTTC said:


> :hi: girls,
> 
> ynne....:hugs: so sorry your no close yet to any answers, praying you wont get to that appointment in aug and will have the perfect excuse to canx it :baby:

its just my pcos i believe this stuff happens all the time in 2008 my period almost never came so.


----------



## nevertogether

thanks for the look lynne :hugs: why do you think CD18? it would make sense since i got lots of pains that day. go figure the one day we don't :sex:


----------



## lynne192

its that day before your temp whent to 97.7 which is the day with the hightest then it started to fall. that is how it works, well its how its meant to work lol.


----------



## nevertogether

i thought you usually O on the day of the dip? and then the high temp is supposed to confirm that ovulation occurred by your temp staying raised for three days?


----------



## lynne192

no you dip right after u have ovulated, the dip comes right before or right after, you are warmer during ovulation.


----------



## floofymad

Never - I thought you'd maybe O'd on CD17 but am not an expert. Temped for 2 months and then given up this month cause it drove me crazy!

Madly - you're welcome to plant roses with me anytime - damn things keep pricking me tho! You're not too far away really; I'm in between Mbro and Newcastle... Straight up the A1 for you! lol

Having a bit of a PMA come down now; loads of secret goings-on at work winding me up and next Fri is creeping closer... Blumming hayfever is making me more cranky too! doh! x


----------



## nevertogether

floofy - i was thinking CD17 too. if i take out my CD18 temp that i took, the 97.7 because i had three beers the night before blush:) but still 5 hours of good sleep and not drunk. and then put 97.7 in tomorrow..it will say CD17 O. if i leave the CD18 temp in and put tomorrow as 97.7 it will also say CD17 O so it seems everything is pointing to that day. :shrug: am still wondering about lynne's suggestion of CD18 though since i got lots of pains that day..


----------



## floofymad

nevertogether said:


> floofy - i was thinking CD17 too. if i take out my CD18 temp that i took, the 97.7 because i had three beers the night before blush:) but still 5 hours of good sleep and not drunk. and then put 97.7 in tomorrow..it will say CD17 O. if i leave the CD18 temp in and put tomorrow as 97.7 it will also say CD17 O so it seems everything is pointing to that day. :shrug: am still wondering about lynne's suggestion of CD18 though since i got lots of pains that day..

Could be. But if you did plenty of :sex: around those days, then you're definitely covered anyway! :thumbup: x


----------



## nevertogether

oh we definitely did and still are! just in case :) just worried since tomorrow is my last day with him..want to make sure that I have O'ed!


----------



## lynne192

pains are usually a sign of ovultions too hun the alcohol wont effect your temp if you had sleep. but you know ur body better just whats i have been doing/learned in 3 years.


----------



## lynne192

bst of luck hun


----------



## floofymad

Go Germany! What a performance! x


----------



## lynne192

yeah seems they done pretty well kind gutted i wanted argintina to win lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi girls,

I went off to read my book and have a nap.....I feel a little less cranky now lol! go figures ewcm has done a bunk again!


----------



## lynne192

lucky you hun i'm dying 4 nap :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> lucky you hun i'm dying 4 nap :(

I got a rude awakening though hon.....dh sent ds to wake me and he jumped on me and scared the living day lights out of me :nope:


----------



## lynne192

i get battered awake my DS everyday lol.


----------



## lynne192

i just noiced madly that your youngest is tiny baby :D aww


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> i just noiced madly that your youngest is tiny baby :D aww

No shes my neice hon lol! I wish! shes beautiful....she was born feb and her mummy is my baby sister I still cant believe shes a mum!


----------



## lynne192

oh right sorry jus noticed Ticker.


----------



## nevertogether

so happy for germany!


----------



## lynne192

:loopy:


----------



## lynne192

where has everyone been tonight????


----------



## nevertogether

i'm here! and home! sigh, 5 hour train ride and saying good bye to DH for the next five months. not a good day :( hope yours has been better lynne! FF finally gave me crosshairs.


----------



## lynne192

aww huge hugs hun sorry been so rough on you but, my son has been bloody awful, he's been having meltdowns and that all day he is currently still awake and never went to sleep until 2am last night been awake since 6-7am this morning, i am completely running on empty and getting extremly on edge, been really bad time today with my partner he ended up going out drinking last night with his friends just to get away from my son screaming, its really not good, and to make matters worse, letter came through to my mothers says he has been discharged from care from his normal Health vistor and such and now noone is caring for him so need to wait until he goes to nursey in september for a review i am fumming and also at my wits end, i feel terrible cause my partner has to put up with us because i am currently houseless until next friday and my MIL's house has been completely wreak by my son :(


----------



## chiarezza06

Hey ladies... is it too late to join? Would love to do so considering that I have been spending many a late night watching soccer! Would be testing week of 12 July as well...


----------



## Gemie

nevertogether said:


> i'm here! and home! sigh, 5 hour train ride and saying good bye to DH for the next five months. not a good day :( hope yours has been better lynne! FF finally gave me crosshairs.

Nice to see you back hun! Sorry you had to say goodbye to your DH :hugs: but I'm sure you had a wonderful time together and hopefully caught that eggy!!:happydance:

I'm so ill:cry: I thought it was a cold at first but it's progressed onto what I think is the flu. I've got zero energy and my throat is all closed up and hurts and shivering like mad.
I'm glad it's not a crucial time of the month b/c I'm seriously out of action!
Going to take my son to school and crawl back to bed :nope:

Hope you're all feeling better than me! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i'm here! and home! sigh, 5 hour train ride and saying good bye to DH for the next five months. not a good day :( hope yours has been better lynne! FF finally gave me crosshairs.
> 
> Nice to see you back hun! Sorry you had to say goodbye to your DH :hugs: but I'm sure you had a wonderful time together and hopefully caught that eggy!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm so ill:cry: I thought it was a cold at first but it's progressed onto what I think is the flu. I've got zero energy and my throat is all closed up and hurts and shivering like mad.
> I'm glad it's not a crucial time of the month b/c I'm seriously out of action!
> Going to take my son to school and crawl back to bed :nope:
> 
> Hope you're all feeling better than me! xxClick to expand...

I felt like this too....all weekend....have done absolutely zero except be here on bnb lol!
I am at work today double blah and feeling realllllllllly tired!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

chiarezza06 said:


> Hey ladies... is it too late to join? Would love to do so considering that I have been spending many a late night watching soccer! Would be testing week of 12 July as well...

Not too late hon at all...........world cup is not officially over until 11th July!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH! AM TESTING 12TH AS WELL!


----------



## nevertogether

thank you for your sweet words gemie. i hope you feel better soon honey! :hugs:

lynne - i'm sorry everything is so upside down for you right now. you are in my prayers that everything gets sorted out soon. seems like a very stressful situation!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> i'm here! and home! sigh, 5 hour train ride and saying good bye to DH for the next five months. not a good day :( hope yours has been better lynne! FF finally gave me crosshairs.

So sorry you had to say goodbye for 5 whole months nevertogether......
praying you guys caught that eggy and you have a little piece of your man with you :hugs:

I just got home from work......not feeling so well......really lightheaded and dizzy.....putting my feet up! :coffee:


----------



## lynne192

sadly don't think my son will ever really be sorted out, yet again last night didn't go to bed till wee hours of the morning and me and OH went to bed angry at each other :(

so not starting today on a good note and going to go to my partners house and leave him here at his mums to take care of the cats.

just hoping james is little quiet and happier today.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> sadly don't think my son will ever really be sorted out, yet again last night didn't go to bed till wee hours of the morning and me and OH went to bed angry at each other :(
> 
> so not starting today on a good note and going to go to my partners house and leave him here at his mums to take care of the cats.
> 
> just hoping james is little quiet and happier today.

:hugs: so sorry hon sounds like your having a rough time!


----------



## lynne192

nothing new tbh, i love my son more than anything but sometimes he is soooooooooo hard to deal with, he has been up about an hour and already going mental and melting down, he's lost his train and instead of looking for it where he left it he's just going nuts. tried to look for it but no idea where it is. too tired to really cope tbh


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> nothing new tbh, i love my son more than anything but sometimes he is soooooooooo hard to deal with, he has been up about an hour and already going mental and melting down, he's lost his train and instead of looking for it where he left it he's just going nuts. tried to look for it but no idea where it is. too tired to really cope tbh

awwwwwwwww bless him, I sympathise DS is 5yrs old in oct and has been an handful since about 18mths old......its like a full time job looking after him sometimes and on top of work it sometimes gets me down.....I love him with all the world but I think little boys are such high spirited :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

does your little one have anything wrong with him? my DS is 3years old still not talking, can bearly walk, he is always fallen about cries almost none stop and wont eat anything its always a battle with meltdowns atm he has suspected autism. asd and ocd. but they are not sure yet and wont dignose him until he is a little older :( i just wish he would sleep better tbh


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> does your little one have anything wrong with him? my DS is 3years old still not talking, can bearly walk, he is always fallen about cries almost none stop and wont eat anything its always a battle with meltdowns atm he has suspected autism. asd and ocd. but they are not sure yet and wont dignose him until he is a little older :( i just wish he would sleep better tbh

He has a condition call hypermobility.....He started cruising at 8mths but didnt walk until nearly 17 1/2mths and at 18mths old we noticed he had an issue with his feet.....he refuses to walk any distance always wanted to be carried or his buggy (he doesnt use his buggy now mainly out of embarassment since he started nursery he wont use it anymore!) and was always complaining his feet hurt him....when he was little it wasnt so much of an issue but now hes older he gets really really devastatedly upset if we have to walk a little way....he was referred to cons when he was 18mths and we have been battling every since for a diagnosis until two wks ago we had an appointment with a paediatric physician and after a few tests/exercises on DS we got a diagnosis.....hypermobility.....it effects muscle activity and cause lo`s have low muscle densitity (not as muscley as adults!) it takes a lo with the condition four times a much effort to do something as it would another child there age who doesnt have the condition....ie writing his name takes 4 times as much concentration/effort, putting his shoes/coat on or getting dressed and so forth.....DS is exceptionally bright (am perhaps biased on this opinion!) but nursery staff are amazed with him for example they had a french speaking supply teacher and DS started speaking french?!?!?!?! and cause he is so forward he gets extremely frustrated and can have a terrible temper trantrum! he struggles cause he doesnt know how to cope/react...... its normally easier to diagnosis and is commonly linked with learning difficulties generally around minor motor skills and cause DS didnt have them its taken a little longer to get there.....its a condition we dont know the outcome of ie will he grow out of it or could it get worse? right now he has to have physiotherapy and we will be taught how to do this and tricks to help his condition.....we might have to adapt things like railings on either side of the steps in our house as he doesnt climb them one foot after the other and struggles and he may need a mobility buggy....the problem may be come more of an issue when he starts school writing, reading (no concentration!) sports at school etc....we are currently waiting on the physio app and he has a scan booked for later this month....I am optimistic we can deal with this head on and get it under control......dont stop fighting for answers hon you know your baby better than anyone else!


----------



## lynne192

MADLYTTC said:


> He has a condition call hypermobility.....He started cruising at 8mths but didnt walk until nearly 17 1/2mths and at 18mths old we noticed he had an issue with his feet.....he refuses to walk any distance always wanted to be carried or his buggy (he doesnt use his buggy now mainly out of embarassment since he started nursery he wont use it anymore!) and was always complaining his feet hurt him....when he was little it wasnt so much of an issue but now hes older he gets really really devastatedly upset if we have to walk a little way....he was referred to cons when he was 18mths and we have been battling every since for a diagnosis until two wks ago we had an appointment with a paediatric physician and after a few tests/exercises on DS we got a diagnosis.....hypermobility.....it effects muscle activity and cause lo`s have low muscle densitity (not as muscley as adults!) it takes a lo with the condition four times a much effort to do something as it would another child there age who doesnt have the condition....ie writing his name takes 4 times as much concentration/effort, putting his shoes/coat on or getting dressed and so forth.....DS is exceptionally bright (am perhaps biased on this opinion!) but nursery staff are amazed with him for example they had a french speaking supply teacher and DS started speaking french?!?!?!?! and cause he is so forward he gets extremely frustrated and can have a terrible temper trantrum! he struggles cause he doesnt know how to cope/react...... its normally easier to diagnosis and is commonly linked with learning difficulties generally around minor motor skills and cause DS didnt have them its taken a little longer to get there.....its a condition we dont know the outcome of ie will he grow out of it or could it get worse? right now he has to have physiotherapy and we will be taught how to do this and tricks to help his condition.....we might have to adapt things like railings on either side of the steps in our house as he doesnt climb them one foot after the other and struggles and he may need a mobility buggy....the problem may be come more of an issue when he starts school writing, reading (no concentration!) sports at school etc....we are currently waiting on the physio app and he has a scan booked for later this month....I am optimistic we can deal with this head on and get it under control......dont stop fighting for answers hon you know your baby better than anyone else!

omg poor thing i can sympatise i have HMS too, i onyl got dignosed this year, went to see about having RA but turned out to be HMS instead, getting my joints strapped up soon, but on mega strong painkillers because of it so hope that he gets the help he needs for it sooner rather than later xxx.. wow thats brilliant that he is able to do that french :D he is bright little bee :D

yeah makes sense kids that are bored do tend to get more frustrated poor little thing :(

i really hope that he improves i know i wasn't too bad as a kid but because of lack of help my condition got worse but cause i am an adult and love being physical i often drive myself into agony, but can't bear to give to much up lol

hoping to go hiking this year again as me and OH do it every year to get away from DS lol..


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> He has a condition call hypermobility.....He started cruising at 8mths but didnt walk until nearly 17 1/2mths and at 18mths old we noticed he had an issue with his feet.....he refuses to walk any distance always wanted to be carried or his buggy (he doesnt use his buggy now mainly out of embarassment since he started nursery he wont use it anymore!) and was always complaining his feet hurt him....when he was little it wasnt so much of an issue but now hes older he gets really really devastatedly upset if we have to walk a little way....he was referred to cons when he was 18mths and we have been battling every since for a diagnosis until two wks ago we had an appointment with a paediatric physician and after a few tests/exercises on DS we got a diagnosis.....hypermobility.....it effects muscle activity and cause lo`s have low muscle densitity (not as muscley as adults!) it takes a lo with the condition four times a much effort to do something as it would another child there age who doesnt have the condition....ie writing his name takes 4 times as much concentration/effort, putting his shoes/coat on or getting dressed and so forth.....DS is exceptionally bright (am perhaps biased on this opinion!) but nursery staff are amazed with him for example they had a french speaking supply teacher and DS started speaking french?!?!?!?! and cause he is so forward he gets extremely frustrated and can have a terrible temper trantrum! he struggles cause he doesnt know how to cope/react...... its normally easier to diagnosis and is commonly linked with learning difficulties generally around minor motor skills and cause DS didnt have them its taken a little longer to get there.....its a condition we dont know the outcome of ie will he grow out of it or could it get worse? right now he has to have physiotherapy and we will be taught how to do this and tricks to help his condition.....we might have to adapt things like railings on either side of the steps in our house as he doesnt climb them one foot after the other and struggles and he may need a mobility buggy....the problem may be come more of an issue when he starts school writing, reading (no concentration!) sports at school etc....we are currently waiting on the physio app and he has a scan booked for later this month....I am optimistic we can deal with this head on and get it under control......dont stop fighting for answers hon you know your baby better than anyone else!
> 
> omg poor thing i can sympatise i have HMS too, i onyl got dignosed this year, went to see about having RA but turned out to be HMS instead, getting my joints strapped up soon, but on mega strong painkillers because of it so hope that he gets the help he needs for it sooner rather than later xxx.. wow thats brilliant that he is able to do that french :D he is bright little bee :D
> 
> yeah makes sense kids that are bored do tend to get more frustrated poor little thing :(
> 
> i really hope that he improves i know i wasn't too bad as a kid but because of lack of help my condition got worse but cause i am an adult and love being physical i often drive myself into agony, but can't bear to give to much up lol
> 
> hoping to go hiking this year again as me and OH do it every year to get away from DS lol..Click to expand...

I know a few adults with the condition hon....but not lo`s.....its mainly his frustration over wanting to do things he finds hard and he doesnt understand why he cant bless him.....I am glad we have a diagosis now and it can be treated whilst he is still a lo and the cons said its good I was a persistant mama and that I was determind we would get it sorted and he didnt get lost in the system so to speak.....I just knew it wasnt right and when he gets sooooo upset it breaks my heart to see him like that! I do worry as he gets older that the pain will be unbearable for him too and been a typical boy hes already showing an interest in football and I think he will always be an active lo I cant help myself but I wont give up on getting him the right treatment and care now so that it will eleviate things for him as much as possible as he grows. Once we see the physio and get advice I am hoping to enroll him in some sports/dance classes to help build his muscle tone apparently this can help if you have stronger muscles :shrug: and DS loves streetdance so its an ideal opportunity to kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## lynne192

my sister who is 4 has the condition seems mostly females in my family i don't think my son has it but not sure if he does its very mild he is extremely double jointed,


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> my sister who is 4 has the condition seems mostly females in my family i don't think my son has it but not sure if he does its very mild he is extremely double jointed,

double jointed is a major sign too hon, keep an eye on it if its in the family.....cons told me its arthiritis linked.....my mum has osteo arthiritis and has had four hip replacement ops....she is only 46yrs old and is going to have to have her knee operated on too shortly.....she was diagnosed when she was a lo and has had really from about 4yrs old.....me nan always told me when she looks at ds and his probs it reminds her of my mum when she was little....it was enough to make me determined to get a diagnosis!


----------



## lynne192

ur poor mum, i was advised because og the HMS that i shouldn't get hip/knee replacements that they will make me worse not better, plus i am allergric to nickle lol. sorry that its in your family too, mum mother has it but not as bad as me, my grandmother can't walk because of it and her mother apperently had SB so i dunno what to think my family are nightmares when it comes to get dignosed they just can't be bothered lol.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hey! Joining very late, I know :D....but better late than never. Sending lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## mamadonna

thats me out for this month girls wishing you all the best of luck in ur :bfp:


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs hun sorry wasn't your month, witch has lost my address i think lol.... hope you hve luck next month and we'll all be on pregnancy board together xxx


----------



## mamadonna

lynne192 said:


> huge hugs hun sorry wasn't your month, witch has lost my address i think lol.... hope you hve luck next month and we'll all be on pregnancy board together xxx

thanks lynne here's to april babies( i think the :witch has took a leave of abscence with you!)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Welcome Isi! :hugs:

Lynne I hope that darn witch put in an appearance soon so you can get bding for an april :baby:

mamadonna so sorry the darn witch got you :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG THAT DARN WITCH :gun:

CURRENT SCORE: Team :bfp: 3 - 4 Team :bfn:


----------



## lynne192

tbh she does this along, 2 years ago she went away for 6-7months was soooo annoying, i am hoping wont be doing that again this year, last year they were all over the place but mostly came in the end, i dunno what she's up to and my fertility monitor is going mental because i was soooo regular :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> tbh she does this along, 2 years ago she went away for 6-7months was soooo annoying, i am hoping wont be doing that again this year, last year they were all over the place but mostly came in the end, i dunno what she's up to and my fertility monitor is going mental because i was soooo regular :(

darn witch.....I mean of course you want to loose her for a whole 9mths when you have a :baby: in there but this is just pure cruelty B***H


----------



## floofymad

Stupid witch is hot on everyone's heels this month. 
Hope my lap doesn't put me out of action for this month. If I count CD1 as Saturday then CD 10-14 will be next Monday-Friday. I'll have had lap this Friday. Do you think I'll be ok to BD after it or not?.... :cry:

Oh, now I'm thinking it's gunna put me out another month :cry::cry:
x x


----------



## lynne192

yeah just way PCOS goes, i remember when i first started gettng my period i never had it for 2year and they said it was common lol.... now it makes sense though.


----------



## mamadonna

i'm not to sure hun i had a laparoscopy a few yr ago and i was just sore for a wee while not sure how it affects ttc


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> yeah just way PCOS goes, i remember when i first started gettng my period i never had it for 2year and they said it was common lol.... now it makes sense though.

This is why I dont think I have pcos....is it possible to half have it :shrug: I have long cycles and did have heavy periods (until I found vit b6!) I have unwanted body hair, skin tags, weight issues, oily spot prone skin in t zone.....all classic syptons but I am def oving.....it is possible to get + opks and not ov (my + opks are around the same time of my cycle cd21-23!) :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Stupid witch is hot on everyone's heels this month.
> Hope my lap doesn't put me out of action for this month. If I count CD1 as Saturday then CD 10-14 will be next Monday-Friday. I'll have had lap this Friday. Do you think I'll be ok to BD after it or not?.... :cry:
> 
> Oh, now I'm thinking it's gunna put me out another month :cry::cry:
> x x


:hugs::hugs::hugs: aw hon!

sorry shouldnt encourage but have you tried to google it :shrug:


----------



## lynne192

maybe you do have PCOS hun it comes in sooo many forms these days. i have alot of body hair, lots of cysts on my ovaries, irregular periods, pains in abdomen etc, but no weight issues. 

pcos is sooo common these days.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> maybe you do have PCOS hun it comes in sooo many forms these days. i have alot of body hair, lots of cysts on my ovaries, irregular periods, pains in abdomen etc, but no weight issues.
> 
> pcos is sooo common these days.

I was diagnosed in 2004 with pcos when ttc ds and due to dh`s sa (low mobility!) we were taking the long road to having icsi treatment when I found out we were expecting naturally....of course dh`s sa doesnt lie but they never really found much on my tests/scans except a few small cysts and although my bloods showed no ov I swear they were taking them at the wrong time due to my cycle length :shrug: we are playing in the dark this time ttc....I am ov (my opks show that!) ?dh sa is not known at this time and something we are avoiding in the hope we catch that eggy....I am having a u/s and transvaginal later this month to check my :blush: just wondered what likelyhood is having given my period aspect is norm for pcos but I have other def symptons?


----------



## lynne192

MADLYTTC said:


> I was diagnosed in 2004 with pcos when ttc ds and due to dh`s sa (low mobility!) we were taking the long road to having icsi treatment when I found out we were expecting naturally....of course dh`s sa doesnt lie but they never really found much on my tests/scans except a few small cysts and although my bloods showed no ov I swear they were taking them at the wrong time due to my cycle length :shrug: we are playing in the dark this time ttc....I am ov (my opks show that!) ?dh sa is not known at this time and something we are avoiding in the hope we catch that eggy....I am having a u/s and transvaginal later this month to check my :blush: just wondered what likelyhood is having given my period aspect is norm for pcos but I have other def symptons?

ah right hun, i was only dignosed last march after a huge fight, my GP said i was "to thin" to have PCOS so got mad and demanded the tests which showed apperently i have one of the worst cases she had ever seen (felt like saying "in your face" but wasn't a good thing lol) my OH has Super sperm though, when he had the test done the RE said "wow he'll fertilise the whole world before you" lovely ah lol

aww thats good you got pregnant with your LO before you had to go through icsi... with my bloods no matter when they knew i had PCOS as in my blood my Progestron levels are low. LH levels are Higher than normal, High Testostrone etc, so i had many of the markers. my OPK are almost always positive lol because the high levels of LH there is already in my body so my fertility monitor is a little better because it can tell difference from a day to day basis. some people with PCOS have normal periods and get pregnant on thier own. so its always possible i hope when you get your scan everything is alright. 

how long have you been TTC again?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I was diagnosed in 2004 with pcos when ttc ds and due to dh`s sa (low mobility!) we were taking the long road to having icsi treatment when I found out we were expecting naturally....of course dh`s sa doesnt lie but they never really found much on my tests/scans except a few small cysts and although my bloods showed no ov I swear they were taking them at the wrong time due to my cycle length :shrug: we are playing in the dark this time ttc....I am ov (my opks show that!) ?dh sa is not known at this time and something we are avoiding in the hope we catch that eggy....I am having a u/s and transvaginal later this month to check my :blush: just wondered what likelyhood is having given my period aspect is norm for pcos but I have other def symptons?
> 
> ah right hun, i was only dignosed last march after a huge fight, my GP said i was "to thin" to have PCOS so got mad and demanded the tests which showed apperently i have one of the worst cases she had ever seen (felt like saying "in your face" but wasn't a good thing lol) my OH has Super sperm though, when he had the test done the RE said "wow he'll fertilise the whole world before you" lovely ah lol
> 
> aww thats good you got pregnant with your LO before you had to go through icsi... with my bloods no matter when they knew i had PCOS as in my blood my Progestron levels are low. LH levels are Higher than normal, High Testostrone etc, so i had many of the markers. my OPK are almost always positive lol because the high levels of LH there is already in my body so my fertility monitor is a little better because it can tell difference from a day to day basis. some people with PCOS have normal periods and get pregnant on thier own. so its always possible i hope when you get your scan everything is alright.
> 
> how long have you been TTC again?Click to expand...

4.5mths ttc hon so not long at all just like to know where we are at if you understand I think as long as you know of any probs its the best way forward :thumbup: it only took us 5mths after my periods returned to normal pattern with ds (10months in total!) our probs were picked up extremely quickly cause i had severe stomach cramping and got quite ill striaght after stopping depo.....ten months ttc was amazing considering the fs said it would be a miracle for dh to impregnate me and adding my probs well what a disaster.....he was wrong we have ds :happydance: I feel we can do it again only time will tell :thumbup:

edit: my opks fade into a + over about 5-7days and the rest of the month they are more or less totally blank!


----------



## lynne192

MADLYTTC said:


> 4.5mths ttc hon so not long at all just like to know where we are at if you understand I think as long as you know of any probs its the best way forward :thumbup: it only took us 5mths after my periods returned to normal pattern with ds (10months in total!) our probs were picked up extremely quickly cause i had severe stomach cramping and got quite ill striaght after stopping depo.....ten months ttc was amazing considering the fs said it would be a miracle for dh to impregnate me and adding my probs well what a disaster.....he was wrong we have ds :happydance: I feel we can do it again only time will tell :thumbup:
> 
> edit: my opks fade into a + over about 5-7days and the rest of the month they are more or less totally blank!

yes of course not dising how long you have been Trying was just wondering, we were over a year before we even got any tests, its good your on the ball i just thought it would happen, but seems not. i only went for tests because i thought it better to know now than later and thats what my partner thought to we never dreamed we'd have gone this far...thats good you got pregnant since they said you wouldn't i have been told i would never have any living children they have no idea how my son survived so will have to hope and pray for another miracle. it only takes one little swimmer to knock you up so thats always a good thing :D lucky you about the blanks in all the time i have taken opk they have always been two lines lol :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 4.5mths ttc hon so not long at all just like to know where we are at if you understand I think as long as you know of any probs its the best way forward :thumbup: it only took us 5mths after my periods returned to normal pattern with ds (10months in total!) our probs were picked up extremely quickly cause i had severe stomach cramping and got quite ill striaght after stopping depo.....ten months ttc was amazing considering the fs said it would be a miracle for dh to impregnate me and adding my probs well what a disaster.....he was wrong we have ds :happydance: I feel we can do it again only time will tell :thumbup:
> 
> edit: my opks fade into a + over about 5-7days and the rest of the month they are more or less totally blank!
> 
> yes of course not dising how long you have been Trying was just wondering, we were over a year before we even got any tests, its good your on the ball i just thought it would happen, but seems not. i only went for tests because i thought it better to know now than later and thats what my partner thought to we never dreamed we'd have gone this far...thats good you got pregnant since they said you wouldn't i have been told i would never have any living children they have no idea how my son survived so will have to hope and pray for another miracle. it only takes one little swimmer to knock you up so thats always a good thing :D lucky you about the blanks in all the time i have taken opk they have always been two lines lol :DClick to expand...

I didnt think you were dising hon at all but to be fair 4.5mths is not long it just seems an eternity.....damn am so impatient :dohh: I am of same thinking I would rather know now if we have probs to face than later....I dont want to push dh into sa it dents a mans pride and he was gutted last time but we have talked and agreed that given time if my scan is clear he will get tested and we both agree if #2 is not meant to be then so be it....we have ds and he rocks our world! we are lucky! dh is currently taking vit c (like when ttc ds!) and zinc hes been really co-operative about it so thats half the battle but he does think I am trying to hard :dohh: I told him I am passionate and you should never give up on a dream.....I want to have #2 which will complete our little family by the time I am 30yrs old (I am 28 in Nov!) If we havent by then I will be of sound mind we are meant to be a family of 3! I think you are amazing hon!


----------



## lynne192

maybe he can take stuff to help improve his little men? heard it all the time?


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies! well i'm back from the lake and on the 2nd the :witch: got me 
Going to just focus on my one year wedding anniversary coming up on the 8th, we're going to the beach for a week so maybe we can relax and hope that it will happen soon! Good luck with the waits ladies and :dust: too! <3


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Morning ladies.....just thought to say holla :hi:

I'm 5dpo and really hoping I'm really in this cycle :shrug:.

Hope everyone is doing great :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

Isi your avatar is beautiful!! xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, thanks Gemie :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

AM OFFICIALLY MAD :dohh:

I POAS THIS AM WITH FMU AND DID A IC HPT AND FOR GOOD MEASURE ALSO DIPPED A OPK INTO THE POT ALSO......I HAVE NO IDEA WHY I AM 8DPO......AF (ISNT) OFFICIALLY DUE 10TH (SAT) BUT WAS HOPING TO TORTURE MYSELF FOR A FEW MORE DAYS AND TEST ON THE 12TH (MON) I AM HOPING MY POAS THIS AM WILL APPEASE MY ADDICTION UNTIL THE 12TH NOW :shrug:


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> AM OFFICIALLY MAD :dohh:
> 
> I POAS THIS AM WITH FMU AND DID A IC HPT AND FOR GOOD MEASURE ALSO DIPPED A OPK INTO THE POT ALSO......I HAVE NO IDEA WHY I AM 8DPO......AF (ISNT) OFFICIALLY DUE 10TH (SAT) BUT WAS HOPING TO TORTURE MYSELF FOR A FEW MORE DAYS AND TEST ON THE 12TH (MON) I AM HOPING MY POAS THIS AM WILL APPEASE MY ADDICTION UNTIL THE 12TH NOW :shrug:


you're just like me!! I poas yesterday and the day before and I'm not even due to come on till the weekend, Thursdasy at the earliest!!
what are we like! :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> AM OFFICIALLY MAD :dohh:
> 
> I POAS THIS AM WITH FMU AND DID A IC HPT AND FOR GOOD MEASURE ALSO DIPPED A OPK INTO THE POT ALSO......I HAVE NO IDEA WHY I AM 8DPO......AF (ISNT) OFFICIALLY DUE 10TH (SAT) BUT WAS HOPING TO TORTURE MYSELF FOR A FEW MORE DAYS AND TEST ON THE 12TH (MON) I AM HOPING MY POAS THIS AM WILL APPEASE MY ADDICTION UNTIL THE 12TH NOW :shrug:
> 
> 
> you're just like me!! I poas yesterday and the day before and I'm not even due to come on till the weekend, Thursdasy at the earliest!!
> what are we like! :haha:Click to expand...

I aint called MADLYTTC for nothing :haha: I think my profile name is rather apt for me right now :dohh:


----------



## lynne192

still no AF for me considering taking another test but i dunno why because i know its just my PCOSn playing up :(


----------



## Gemie

Lynne I thought the bleed you had after the lap nad dye was classed as your period??


----------



## lynne192

i dunno what to think hun because i ovulated the day before my surgery so there is no way i would be ovulating again 3 weeks after it.... i have talked to different people and got different stories so i dunno what to think, got RE on 23rd next month so guess just got to wait till then.... after the surgery i did stop taking my cocktail of herbs and such and i think they were the things making my period regular so not sure if the fact i have stopped them has started my pcos on hyperdrive i dunno what to do or thing tbh.


----------



## Gemie

Ah I see :( How annoying hun! I hope you get sorted soon! You must be going crazy :hugs:
Hope your little boy is giving you a rest today! x


----------



## lynne192

we'll see gonna re-start the herbs and such today considering taking another HPT and see what happens been getting terrible pains where my ovaries and that are :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> we'll see gonna re-start the herbs and such today considering taking another HPT and see what happens been getting terrible pains where my ovaries and that are :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry to hear to witch still hasnt put in an appearance and your feeling pants hon!


----------



## lynne192

nah i can cope just makes me thing PCOS is reallt flarring up.


----------



## SammyJ

Another :bfn: here I'm afraid. The :witch: got me. :(

Oh well, on to day 1 of my first cycle using the CBFM which is quite exciting!


----------



## lynne192

who lost a baby???? sorry to hear AF got you hun... huge hugs i also used fertility monitor they are kinda fun lol... mine is going mad this month because usually 28day cycle and its on day 37 so its not happy :D 

i got a clearblue plus and it was neg i am sure :( still no AF and still no BFP so taking my herbs and meds and hope witch finds me soon don't wanna go another 6months without her :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

SammyJ said:


> Another :bfn: here I'm afraid. The :witch: got me. :(
> 
> Oh well, on to day 1 of my first cycle using the CBFM which is quite exciting!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry the witch got you hon! gl for this cycle :kiss:


----------



## Gemie

SammyJ said:


> Another :bfn: here I'm afraid. The :witch: got me. :(
> 
> Oh well, on to day 1 of my first cycle using the CBFM which is quite exciting!

Ah sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

But yay for the cbfm! I've got one on the way for next month (still hoping I'm not going to need it though lol) xx


----------



## lynne192

fertility monitors are great things lol, i was hoping wouldn't need mine spend a fortune the month i bought it buying test sticks, pre-seed, vitamins, herbs softcups opk and hpt so joked with my oh that it would happen that month for that reason alone but no such luck lol


----------



## floofymad

Me too Lyn.. Just had to order a load of stuff including Zestica (was cheaper than pre-seed and pre-seed didn't work last month!)
The temping lark drove me crazy so don't want to get into all that again unless I really have to... x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have a plan if the witch gets me this cycle too......no opks and less bnb.......the only thing we will continue with is f/c and vit b6 for me and vit c and zinc for dh!

I am praying I see those two lovely lines this cycle.....I want to cancel my u/s and transvaginal scan on the 19th July


----------



## floofymad

Why do you want to cancel it Madly?...x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Why do you want to cancel it Madly?...x

scared :cry:


----------



## lynne192

awww hun i would keep it anyways what if you are pregnant chance to see baby :D i would do it anyways its simple and its nice to see whats going on, scans are the only thing i don't mind lol i always pray they find a baby lol.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> awww hun i would keep it anyways what if you are pregnant chance to see baby :D i would do it anyways its simple and its nice to see whats going on, scans are the only thing i don't mind lol i always pray they find a baby lol.

awwwwwwwww hon :hugs: never thought about that one and of course they sometimes do a transvaginal type scan in epau.....I remember now been told may have to have one with ds if they couldnt trace him on a old regular u/s after bleeding so IF I was with fairycake but didnt know I was the scan wouldnt hurt anyways :hugs:

Still a little worried what they might find (with the exception of :baby: of course!) couldnt bear a repeat of ttc ds if am honest.....I think I got this flu lightheadedness/weak/dizzy thing going on cause am stressed at the back of my mind about this scan:wacko:


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs hun completely understand everytime i got to our RE she finds something new lol. i hate going these days lol


----------



## floofymad

Yeah totally understand. I want to cancel my lap, but am viewing it as only chance to get some answers and get rid of the pain... x x


----------



## lynne192

thats way i was with my lap and dye i felt terrible for a few days but honestly its worth it now :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I keep trying to tell myself that its a tame test (I have had far worse!) and IF I am out this month (praying not!) then I will surely welcome any answers! My stomach cramps are terrible this eve.....got worse after my bath this aft.....and I tried to blow my nose half hour ago and struggle cause my stomach hurts so much I cant help but hold it! I worry I know I have/was diagnosed with pcos in 2004 but this pain is not in my ovary area its smack bang in the middle of my womb......does anyone know if endometrosis can be picked up on an internal exam or indeed by the transvaginal/us am due to have....this is my worry I think and I am stressed out in my heart about it!


----------



## lynne192

not sure hun wish i knew,


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My dr is very good and she did an internal exam last month when I saw her after my dodgy AF and these pains started......she said she couldnt feel anything and everything seemed to be as it should and that she was certain the only thing she could possibly have missed is maybe a small cyst and that I should hold out for the scan appointment! She was fairly confident and was amazing when I was going thru PND after ds so I have no reason to think otherwise.....I am wondering if its just my over awareness and the fact that my body is starting to function proper after implanon......I have never had pains like this though before and its def got worse since ov just like it did last month......prior to that it was fine and so thats why last month I thought it was a good sign and I was on track for my BFP....it stopped a few days after af left and then well started again at 2dpo exactly same day as last month.....freaky?


----------



## lynne192

how strange huge hugs hun guess could be anything and always better to know.


----------



## floofymad

Am fairly sure that my gyn said lots of endo is only diagnosed through a lap.... Sometimes they can see it on scans but only if it's in obvious/visible places.... it quite often 'hides'... x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I guess if the scan shows nothing in the region I am getting the pain.....the pain seems fairly pinpointed......then am sure everything will be ok?!?!?!?!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks for your support ladies XxX

Off to bed now.....back to work tomorrow.....will be back tom night to catch put......praying we have a few more BFP`S that witch is doing a bloody good job of wiping our team out!


----------



## floofymad

Am sure it will be...... pretty much the only thing a scan wouldn't show is endo I think, but it would depend on how much you wanted to look into it........... x x


----------



## lynne192

night hun i am sitting watching 16 and pregnant tv show and trying to buy cloth nappies for james


----------



## chiarezza06

MADLYTTC said:


> My dr is very good and she did an internal exam last month when I saw her after my dodgy AF and these pains started......she said she couldnt feel anything and everything seemed to be as it should and that she was certain the only thing she could possibly have missed is maybe a small cyst and that I should hold out for the scan appointment! She was fairly confident and was amazing when I was going thru PND after ds so I have no reason to think otherwise.....I am wondering if its just my over awareness and the fact that my body is starting to function proper after implanon......I have never had pains like this though before and its def got worse since ov just like it did last month......prior to that it was fine and so thats why last month I thought it was a good sign and I was on track for my BFP....it stopped a few days after af left and then well started again at 2dpo exactly same day as last month.....freaky?

Hey ladies... there really is alot of activity on this thread. :) Just wanted to say, one reason could also be that when TTC-ing, we are way more aware of any signs and symptoms that we would normally not notice? Just a suggestion. :) 

On your other question a few pages ago about having a +OPK but not ovulating, I think I read that it is possible, and the simplest way to confirm ovulation is by tracking your BBT?

With regards to the tests, agree with the other girls... it's better to know than not. However, here's hoping for a :bfp: on Monday!

On a separate note... Germany vs Spain... hmmmm....


----------



## nevertogether

haha chia, go germany!!!!!!!


----------



## chiarezza06

Hee... I think Germany too! But Paul the Octopus has picked Spain, hmmm...


----------



## floofymad

Go Germany! They've been awesome throughout! x


----------



## nevertogether

games on soon. everyone is hanging out at the beer tent tonight and keep nagging me to come join. sigh, oh the 2WW. definitely CAN'T go and drink. good thing i'm super tired and that's my excuse :) go deutchland!


----------



## lynne192

omg lol germany lost lol .... looks like its spain and holland in the finals how werid is that can't say i seen that one coming :D


----------



## nevertogether

me either lynne!


----------



## lynne192

ah well just shows what surprises there are lol :D


----------



## chiarezza06

Darn! The octopus was right again! 

Nevertogether - love the "new" profile pic. Hmmm... 7dpo, one more week to go! do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## nevertogether

thanks chia! if you click on my ticker it goes to my chart :)


----------



## floofymad

Wish me luck ladies. Am sooo scared about tomorrow. :cry: x


----------



## nevertogether

good luck floofy!! everything will be fine honey :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Wish me luck ladies. Am sooo scared about tomorrow. :cry: x

:hugs::kiss::hugs:

gl hon, pma remember extremely fertile afterwards :thumbup: worth it for that:thumbup:


----------



## floofymad

MADLYTTC said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Wish me luck ladies. Am sooo scared about tomorrow. :cry: x
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> gl hon, pma remember extremely fertile afterwards :thumbup: worth it for that:thumbup:Click to expand...

I hope so! :hugs: x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Wish me luck ladies. Am sooo scared about tomorrow. :cry: x
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> gl hon, pma remember extremely fertile afterwards :thumbup: worth it for that:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so! :hugs: xClick to expand...

PMA hon, you have to have faith and belief this is why you are having this procedure....in order to have :baby:


----------



## K123

:cry: Make that another goal for Team BFN. I'm out!

Here's hoping for a :bfp:: in August!


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: K123


----------



## Gemie

K123 said:


> :cry: Make that another goal for Team BFN. I'm out!
> 
> Here's hoping for a :bfp:: in August!

:hugs:


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs hun you'll be fine we're all here for you and keeping everything crossed xxxxxx


----------



## K123

Thank you girls! Am actually feeling a bit better now I know for sure it's not my month - it's the couple of days before :witch: is due that I struggle with most. And I've got a good feeling about next month. I'm a teacher so will be off work and relaxed and that's got to help! And have thought for a while that August could well be my :bfp: month as that way my due date will be the same week as my sister's wedding! So here's hoping!

Sending lots of :dust: to all of you who are still in this month - Team BFP is in need of goals!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

floofymad said:


> Wish me luck ladies. Am sooo scared about tomorrow. :cry: x

good luck for tomorrow hun,:hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

floofymad said:


> Wish me luck ladies. Am sooo scared about tomorrow. :cry: x

:hug:


----------



## K123

:hugs: Good luck tomorrow Floofymad!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

K123 said:


> Thank you girls! Am actually feeling a bit better now I know for sure it's not my month - it's the couple of days before :witch: is due that I struggle with most. And I've got a good feeling about next month. I'm a teacher so will be off work and relaxed and that's got to help! And have thought for a while that August could well be my :bfp: month as that way my due date will be the same week as my sister's wedding! So here's hoping!
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to all of you who are still in this month - Team BFP is in need of goals!!!!

SENDING YOU LOTS OF LUCK FOR THIS CYCLE HON :hugs:

THINKING ABOUT YOU FLOOFYMAD!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WTF :hissy:

I bought a 2 pack of frer`s yesterday and decided that I would test this am with fmu.....The tests say you can test 6 days before AF which if normally testing at the recommended 14dpo then you can test at 8dpo.....I am 11dpo today and on the last day of my cycle.....I followed the instructions to a T, I mean come on I know how to bloody poas am a poas addiction for crying out loud and the bloody test was a dud not even the bloody control line came up :saywhat: 

I AM NOT REMOTELY AMUSED RIGHT NOW :grr:

I took the test apart as us poas addicts do and although the dip stick was saturated (yes I had a feel of it :dohh:) the inside strip etc was completely dry :wacko:

FRER ARE GOING TO GET A BLOODY EMAIL FROM ME AND NOT A VERY PLEASANT ONE :comp: I MEAN £10.50 ISNT CHEAP AND NOW I AM A LITTLE APPREHENSIVE TO USE THE 2ND TEST IN THE PACK!!!!!!!!!!

I AM THINKING MAYBE I WAS NOT MEANT TO TEST TODAY :shrug:


----------



## lynne192

complain complain complain if noting else you get a free test lol :D


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Floofymad :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

I'm out girls she got me! :(
Cracking out the CBFM for next month now. xx


----------



## nevertogether

ugh sorry gemie! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sending my love Gemie for this cycle have fun with your new toy! he he he

Lynne I rang frer and complained the lady on the phone tried telling me it doesnt happen often! I was like `yeah right` I am getting a free test sent thru post!


----------



## lynne192

yeah when mine get fucked up lol i always call and complain lol when the clearblue digital ones first came out they never worked for me lol was madness i sent 8 back because they were defects lol... did work with my recently loss though so i know they are little better. 

Gemie, so sorry to hear your out, seems its been pretty bad month TTCing tbh. witch still not got me.

moved into my new house today but to much to do so came back to my MIL's to have somethin to eat and get a rest, gonig back tomorrow to do somemore but stupidly packed away the screws for stuff so need to unpack before can make up bed, cot etc lol stupid me lol


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi all,still around been having some *girlie problems* but hope to be feeling well later in the week so did not put my all in *ttc* this cycle but did get some *BD *in,so there is still a chance,for those who *AF* got so very sorry and those who expect a *BFP ggod luck*


----------



## runnergrl

Add another to team :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemie

woohoo congratulations!! xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Runnergirl!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

CONGRATS RUNNERGL H&H 9MTHS!

Seems I wont be getting my 1st Wedding Anniversary present with you! I think the :witch: has landed :cry: right on time too :cry: I am 12dpo today! I had some more of the light brown cm before bed last night but when I peed at 4.45am nothing just got up and more dark brown cm streaks with dark brownish blood on the tissue, I normally get more reddish spotting than this but I feel certain shes landed :sad2: after all the symptons and faint bfp and everything I reckon I am def out!


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats to runner girl

Big hugs to Madley fx for next month


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:witch: got heavier :cry: am out!


----------



## nevertogether

oh no i'm sorry madly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

DEVASTATED Never.....enough for a light tampon (sorry tmi!) bright red blood now :cry: although not totally full on as normal. I dont know maybe I had a chemical :shrug: there was def a line yesterday albeit faint on the frer but then it was a dodgy test so I just dont know? My dreams are shattered right now, I havent told DH yet I think I might break down and cry :cry:


----------



## Gemie

Urgh... Sorry madly :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## floofymad

Hey girls,
Just got back from hospital.... Went in at 5pm yesterday and had operation about 8pm. Came round about 9.15 pm completely freaking out - apparently I had to be sedated and was kicking and 'thrashing about'.....:wacko: 
Thought I'd dealt with my nerves quite well but obviously not. :cry:
The upshot is the gyno found 'widespread endometriosis' and got rid of what he could. He showed me pictures this morning of it on my bladder, and in various places surrounding my womb. 
In lots of pain right now, Stomach really hurts, throat hurts from tube and shoulder hurts when I move. Still, don't feel as bad as I did last night. 
Have to see gyno again in 3 months to see how I am. He said medication can help but won't be able to get pregnant if go down that route.
Best cure is to get pregnant so guess have to keep on trying.
CD8 at moment so most fertile next week Mon to Fri. Hope we can :sex: and I'm not too bad...... x 
Thanks for all your kind messages.
Madly - sorry to hear she got you. Stupid witch has been on top form this month; wish she'd fall off that blumming broomstick! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh hon so glad you are ok! onwards and upwards for us all then! I have my appointment from my scans on the 19th guess will just have to work towards that too, I think I had a chemical am going to go see dr on monday just so it can be documented on my records if nothing else....I need to tell DH I have a broken heart!


----------



## chiarezza06

Madly - So sorry that the :witch: got you. :(

Floofy - Hope that you will feel better in time to have some good BD'ing action!


----------



## nevertogether

floofy - glad to hear they found what might be the problem and hoping that your next cycle is definitely your lucky one. just in time too :thumbup: hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies, 

It may be the WORLD CUP FINAL tonight but I reckon still lots of BFP`S to come!

Feeling a little confused it only occured to me whilst in shower I dont know if it is a chemical as I havent yet tested again and got a BFN after my BFP? :dohh: I am now feeling a little silly and sorry I guess I panicked when I saw the blood and cause a chemical was suggested to me I googled and well thought that was what was going on and hope I havent offended anyone by suggesting this! I have cramps on and off and it doesnt look great but I did get bleeding with DS (albeit 11 days after BFP!) so for now I am trying to hold my wee to test which I am finding hard as I have a pressing feeling on my bladder and keep feeling the need to go :shrug: I am going to keep an eye on the bleeding and just see what happens over the next day or two!

GL LADIES!


----------



## mamadonna

so sorry madly onwards and upwards for a aug :bfp: ;)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> so sorry madly onwards and upwards for a aug :bfp: ;)

Thank you mamadonna....I havent done another test since my very faint bfp yesterday so :shrug: and flow not as heavy as normal :shrug: just holding my bladder right now so I can poas.....I believe everything happens for a reason! 

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> so sorry madly onwards and upwards for a aug :bfp: ;)
> 
> Thank you mamadonna....I havent done another test since my very faint bfp yesterday so :shrug: and flow not as heavy as normal :shrug: just holding my bladder right now so I can poas.....I believe everything happens for a reason!
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon! Was so happy yesterday looking forward to telling dh that we had our 1st wedding anniversary present but I broke down and had to tell him what was happening.....so upsetting! We have been thru so much together and am sure this will work out however its meant to too! DH has fallen asleep on the sofa feeling a little lonely now and bnb gives me so much comfort, you ladies are amazing! I cant talk with anyone else no-one knows we are trying!


----------



## mamadonna

ah madly it sounds like ur going thru hell at the moment hun i really hope this works out for you *sending big hugs ur way*:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> ah madly it sounds like ur going thru hell at the moment hun i really hope this works out for you *sending big hugs ur way*:hugs:

Thank you mamadonna :hugs: I just thought luck was on our side and we were going to have our anniversary :baby: I couldnt believe yesterday with the test and was so happy at telling dh on tuesday. I dont want to sound pesimistic but the signs are not good!

ps I know its not full flow and this is still good, I just have a sinking feeling in my heart....I have felt so ill all week I wonder if this is why?


----------



## mamadonna

could be,i hope you feel better soon,but if r not pg maybe you could work towards actually having a baby due for ur 2nd anniversary :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> could be,i hope you feel better soon,but if r not pg maybe you could work towards actually having a baby due for ur 2nd anniversary :shrug:

I love this thank you mamadonna what a lovely idea! I think we are going to do NTNP this month I do know I ov from the last few months of tracking (I am a pcos sufferer so was worried I wasnt!) so apart from vits I think we will take it easy and pray that this has made me just that little more fertile! :hugs::kiss::hugs:

ps sorry rambling on....we did another frer and opk and both are absolutely negative!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies,

I am guessing I had a chemical pregnancy :cry:......I had a faint :bfp: yesterday and a very dark opk then brown cm yesterday aft thru to last night....4.45am this morning nothing but then when I got up at 8.30am spotting which is now bright red although extremely light....I did another frer and opk half hour ago and both are completely :bfn: We are devastated and I was extremely happy that we were expecting (or so it seemed!) our 1st :wedding: Anniversary :baby: but we are trying to remain upbeat as possible, mainly cause DS came back from his day out and we dont want him to see Mummy & Daddy upset! 

I want to thank you all for your support Ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## floofymad

MADLYTTC said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am guessing I had a chemical pregnancy :cry:......I had a faint :bfp: yesterday and a very dark opk then brown cm yesterday aft thru to last night....4.45am this morning nothing but then when I got up at 8.30am spotting which is now bright red although extremely light....I did another frer and opk half hour ago and both are completely :bfn: We are devastated and I was extremely happy that we were expecting (or so it seemed!) our 1st :wedding: Anniversary :baby: but we are trying to remain upbeat as possible, mainly cause DS came back from his day out and we dont want him to see Mummy & Daddy upset!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your support Ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## kelly75

hey madly just dropping by to say i know how you feel i started spotting yesterday but only when i walked so i layed down put my feet up and later that night took a test and bfp woke up this morn took my temp and my bbt went up from 97.9 to 98.1 and i thought great until i stood up and had a gush of blood. i had a chemical preg last cycle so not feeling so happy right now. still hoping bleeding will stop and trying to convince myself all is well. the bleeding has slowed down as long as i stay still. so my advice to you and to myself is to take it easy and test again in a couple of days or if bleeding stops test but most of all pray. my best wishes to you hun


----------



## Gemie

So sorry madly that sucks big time. Please remember your time will come hunni, I know thats not much consolation now :( x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

kelly75 said:
 

> hey madly just dropping by to say i know how you feel i started spotting yesterday but only when i walked so i layed down put my feet up and later that night took a test and bfp woke up this morn took my temp and my bbt went up from 97.9 to 98.1 and i thought great until i stood up and had a gush of blood. i had a chemical preg last cycle so not feeling so happy right now. still hoping bleeding will stop and trying to convince myself all is well. the bleeding has slowed down as long as i stay still. so my advice to you and to myself is to take it easy and test again in a couple of days or if bleeding stops test but most of all pray. my best wishes to you hun

Thank you hon so much for posting....so sorry you are going thru this too :hugs: I plan on seeing my dr mon and monitoring the bleeding as I say extremely light at the minute but def bfn on frer about hour ish ago and also neg opk when it was a dark line yesterday!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> So sorry madly that sucks big time. Please remember your time will come hunni, I know thats not much consolation now :( x

Thank you Gemie, we are crushed but we will get thru this we always get thru everything thrown our way....thank you so much for your support! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## lynne192

congrats :bfp: team sorry not around no internet in my new house :(


----------



## Soulshaken

hey girls! congrats on the :bfp: and good luck with the waits
:hugs: to those that the :witch: got
Madly, we were also hoping to have that big 1 year anniversary :bfp: so i know how hard and crushing that feeling is when you realize how plans so quickly change, I hope you can cry, be angry, and then take a deep breath and look towards the future... our time will come!! and hopefully soon :) 
I'm not really going to go crazy this cycle, if it happens it happens, but we are traveling right now so i'm just going to focus on being with my hubby for our 1 year celebration. Good luck darlin, and keep a smile on your face, and ask hubby for lots of hugs and kisses... much love and :dust: <3


----------



## lynne192

hey all how is everyone today?


----------



## Mummylou23

af started hun ;(;(


----------



## floofymad

Mummylou23 said:


> af started hun ;(;(

Sorry Mummylou :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

x x


----------



## floofymad

I'm rubbish today.
Shoulder and chest really hurting from the gas...
Felt so sick on and off..
Couldn't keep eyes open so went to sleep for a few hours.
Feeling bit sorry for myself! :cry: x x


----------



## mamadonna

floofymad said:


> I'm rubbish today.
> Shoulder and chest really hurting from the gas...
> Felt so sick on and off..
> Couldn't keep eyes open so went to sleep for a few hours.
> Feeling bit sorry for myself! :cry: x x

:hugs:


----------



## lynne192

floofymad said:


> I'm rubbish today.
> Shoulder and chest really hurting from the gas...
> Felt so sick on and off..
> Couldn't keep eyes open so went to sleep for a few hours.
> Feeling bit sorry for myself! :cry: x x

huge hugs hun can remember and sympathise hun Hugs XXXXX

how did the op go? did you get the results, been dead tired all day today, not been able to settle as my new house is still not finished yet, have ,moved my stuff into the house but stupidly lost the screws for the beds and cot, so can't stay there yet stupid me :(


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> I'm rubbish today.
> Shoulder and chest really hurting from the gas...
> Felt so sick on and off..
> Couldn't keep eyes open so went to sleep for a few hours.
> Feeling bit sorry for myself! :cry: x x
> 
> huge hugs hun can remember and sympathise hun Hugs XXXXX
> 
> how did the op go? did you get the results, been dead tired all day today, not been able to settle as my new house is still not finished yet, have ,moved my stuff into the house but stupidly lost the screws for the beds and cot, so can't stay there yet stupid me :(Click to expand...


Op was horrible. I freaked out when I woke up and had to be sedated... Result is widespread endo. He said he removed what he could. :cry: x


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs hun might be able still to get pregnant, are you going back to speak to them and start right course of treatment???

i was like you after my op hun they sedated me before and after but then i started going mental and throwing up cause was in soo much pain, i am glad i had it now and want to get to speak with her and get the right treatment sorted, hope your feeling better soon, been 4 weeks on wednesday since my op and my scares are mostly alright just look like huge devision signs lol :D


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> huge hugs hun might be able still to get pregnant, are you going back to speak to them and start right course of treatment???
> 
> i was like you after my op hun they sedated me before and after but then i started going mental and throwing up cause was in soo much pain, i am glad i had it now and want to get to speak with her and get the right treatment sorted, hope your feeling better soon, been 4 weeks on wednesday since my op and my scares are mostly alright just look like huge devision signs lol :D

Thanks. Have to wait 3 months to see him again. Not sure why but think he'll be waiting to see if I still get pains etc, and to see if we've had any success ttc... CD10 is tomorrow and usually O CD 12-14 but not sure if I'm up to :sex:
Do you think the lap will have interfered with my usual cycle etc? x


----------



## lynne192

i was told would only effect it if you already had ovulated.


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> i was told would only effect it if you already had ovulated.

Thanks Lynne, actually seem to be getting quite bad af pains at the mo and am sure got some pink/brown tinged at the toilet. Maybe just from the op? 
:hugs:


----------



## lynne192

def just the op, hun i was pouring with blood after my op they said it was because i had already ovulated, pains might be from A the op and B because you might ovulate soon... you would more likely be fertile this month but if your not up to it then take your time, i was told after my op could have sex 48hour after the op, but i was in wayyyyyy to much agony to move never mind anything think was about 2weeks after my op before we done it again was still pretty uncomfortable but when i have sex in general it can be pretty painful :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Sorry floofymad you are still feeling under the weather after your op:hugs: .....maybe we can be fragile ttc`ers together this cycle?!?!?! :shrug:

Lynne that is so something I would do :dohh: loose the screws :haha:

My Dr confirms I have either had a chemical preg or a early m/c but urges us to keep on doing what we are doing as we are doing something right :thumbup: My bleeding is still of a light flow and only got heavy the once for a few hrs it seems :shrug: she has just said to monitor this and to run another pt in a few weeks...cant say I have her optimism but I am trying to keep strong and remind myself we will get there one day! :thumbup:

Sorry Mummylou the :witch: got you :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Soulshaken :hugs: Thank you for your kind words of support.....mamadonna suggested we work on having :baby: born intime for our 2nd Anniversary, I like this idea maybe you could too :thumbup: Have an amazing 1st Anniversary hon and a lovely romantic break....we intend to have a nice day tom and keep our spirits high despite the hard time right now!


----------



## lynne192

hey hun didn't even know you had got a bfp? aren't u poas obssessed?


----------



## floofymad

:bfp:


MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry floofymad you are still feeling under the weather after your op:hugs: .....maybe we can be fragile ttc`ers together this cycle?!?!?! :shrug:
> 
> Lynne that is so something I would do :dohh: loose the screws :haha:
> 
> My Dr confirms I have either had a chemical preg or a early m/c but urges us to keep on doing what we are doing as we are doing something right :thumbup: My bleeding is still of a light flow and only got heavy the once for a few hrs it seems :shrug: she has just said to monitor this and to run another pt in a few weeks...cant say I have her optimism but I am trying to keep strong and remind myself we will get there one day! :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry Mummylou the :witch: got you :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Soulshaken :hugs: Thank you for your kind words of support.....mamadonna suggested we work on having :baby: born intime for our 2nd Anniversary, I like this idea maybe you could too :thumbup: Have an amazing 1st Anniversary hon and a lovely romantic break....we intend to have a nice day tom and keep our spirits high despite the hard time right now!

Hey Madly,
Sorry about what's happend hun. Hope you get another :bfp: soon x Yeah think we'll both be fragile ttc'ers this month for defo. Feel like I'm rushing against endo now. :cry: x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> :bfp:
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry floofymad you are still feeling under the weather after your op:hugs: .....maybe we can be fragile ttc`ers together this cycle?!?!?! :shrug:
> 
> Lynne that is so something I would do :dohh: loose the screws :haha:
> 
> My Dr confirms I have either had a chemical preg or a early m/c but urges us to keep on doing what we are doing as we are doing something right :thumbup: My bleeding is still of a light flow and only got heavy the once for a few hrs it seems :shrug: she has just said to monitor this and to run another pt in a few weeks...cant say I have her optimism but I am trying to keep strong and remind myself we will get there one day! :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry Mummylou the :witch: got you :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Soulshaken :hugs: Thank you for your kind words of support.....mamadonna suggested we work on having :baby: born intime for our 2nd Anniversary, I like this idea maybe you could too :thumbup: Have an amazing 1st Anniversary hon and a lovely romantic break....we intend to have a nice day tom and keep our spirits high despite the hard time right now!
> 
> Hey Madly,
> Sorry about what's happend hun. Hope you get another :bfp: soon x Yeah think we'll both be fragile ttc'ers this month for defo. Feel like I'm rushing against endo now. :cry: xClick to expand...

Thank you hon :hugs::kiss::hugs: praying for sticky :baby: for us both! I have my scan app next week so will see if anything shows up then :shrug::shrug: PMA hon dont give up hope....I am not going to give up hope, I believe I am meant to be a mummy again and I will achieve that dream :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

hey all my long awaited AF finally showed up today lol.. this is my first night in new house.... and world cup is all over.... seems wasn't as lucky as we had hoped :( out of the 29 what are the scores???


----------



## kelly75

madly, hey hope your doing alright today. i went to ob they gave me a test bfn, and gave me an ultrasound nothing my lining was thin from the bleeding they showed me the folicles where i guess my body is gearing up for more eggs, they also ran a blood test i get the results today at 1:30 which i'm sure if my body was gearing up to O i am not preg. but it was interesting and nice to know that all my girly parts are ok. i only had one day of a light bleed and the clots lasted for 2 days 3 days of spotting. i was told to wait a couple of months to try again. i was wondering if you are charting your bbt and if your temp has droped below your cover line yet, i am waiting for mine to i am no longer spotting but my temp is still above my cover line any one have any idea how long it takes to drop?


----------



## Groovychick

Stay positive girls! :hugs:


----------



## floofymad

Proper, proper down today. Keep thinking we're never going to get that :bfp: 
Seem to spend all my time thinking about it and researching extra things we can try that we haven't so far... :cry:
Hope it's just the op making me feel down.
Oh is being good taking all his new vitamins and maca. Am sure he's secretly just doing it to keep be happy, but thinks it's a load of rubbish! 
Stomach still hurts too. Hope it settles down soon x


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs hun you'll get there i have been like that after my op think it makes you think and feel like that i have been the same thinking of things to try, can we compare notes to see if you have anything i don't???


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> huge hugs hun you'll get there i have been like that after my op think it makes you think and feel like that i have been the same thinking of things to try, can we compare notes to see if you have anything i don't???

Course hun but I'm sure you'll know more than me! I feel like an amature! :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Having a bad day today as well :cry: giving myself a hard time to feel better immediately and not giving myself proper time to recover :nope: My dr wrote me off sick tonight after I had a funny do after work, she told me I need time off to recover :cry: I havent told work bar one colleague who I am very close with but I think its time that perhaps I did :shrug:

Kelly hon...I dont chart my temps found it way too difficult to take at the same time every morning, I have a scan booked for next monday eve and am feeling really anxious and worried something is going to show/explain why I m/c :dohh: I know but I cant get it out of my head....I think I am blaming myself as well and dont really know why :cry: my pma is defiantly at rock bottom today :cry:


----------



## lynne192

floofymad said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> huge hugs hun you'll get there i have been like that after my op think it makes you think and feel like that i have been the same thinking of things to try, can we compare notes to see if you have anything i don't???
> 
> Course hun but I'm sure you'll know more than me! I feel like an amature! :wacko:Click to expand...

well currently we are using angus castus, folic acid, aspirin, prenatals, cough med to thin cm. pre-seed, softcups, opk, fertiitymonitor, temp/cm/cervix charting... can't think whatelse off top of my head..



MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Having a bad day today as well :cry: giving myself a hard time to feel better immediately and not giving myself proper time to recover :nope: My dr wrote me off sick tonight after I had a funny do after work, she told me I need time off to recover :cry: I havent told work bar one colleague who I am very close with but I think its time that perhaps I did :shrug:
> 
> Kelly hon...I dont chart my temps found it way too difficult to take at the same time every morning, I have a scan booked for next monday eve and am feeling really anxious and worried something is going to show/explain why I m/c :dohh: I know but I cant get it out of my head....I think I am blaming myself as well and dont really know why :cry: my pma is defiantly at rock bottom today :cry:

huge hugs hun what you are feeling is normal, not nice but normal. you have suffered a terrible los, i felt this after my losses, also been child loss support leader since 2004 and many women email abut stuff like this. my thoughts and prayer with you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Madly - my thoughts are with you too... It's fine to feel down sometimes. I think we're all feeling that way at the moment. Try to think that if something does show up, then at least you will know and can 'fix' it, whereas if it doesn't, you can relax and keep ttc. GL x x 

Lynne - that's way more than us! lol! We using pre-natals, OPKs, just started Maca, separate zinc and vit c, using pre-seed/zestica and about to use soft cups next time! x


----------



## lynne192

floofymad said:


> Lynne - that's way more than us! lol! We using pre-natals, OPKs, just started Maca, separate zinc and vit c, using pre-seed/zestica and about to use soft cups next time! x

been coniderng meca but don't know much about it... OH is mega fertile. always taken vit c. been considering taking vit b12. trying to max chances. been suggested by re to take clomid this month b4 seeing her.


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Lynne - that's way more than us! lol! We using pre-natals, OPKs, just started Maca, separate zinc and vit c, using pre-seed/zestica and about to use soft cups next time! x
> 
> been coniderng meca but don't know much about it... OH is mega fertile. always taken vit c. been considering taking vit b12. trying to max chances. been suggested by re to take clomid this month b4 seeing her.Click to expand...

Do you think you will?...
Has she given you some to consider? x


----------



## buena

i had a BFP the day of the finals!!!


----------



## Gemie

OMG!! another :bfp: Huge congratulations hun!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lynne192

congrats buena lucky you. i'm jealous. 

yeah hun was given pack of 30


----------



## lynne192

this is my post about clomid: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-pcos-3-years-ttc-before-results-lap-dye.html


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

buena said:


> i had a BFP the day of the finals!!!

Congrats hon :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you ladies for all your support....I am feeling slightly more upbeat today :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Buena!


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations buena:wohoo:


----------



## lynne192

thats good yor feeling little better today madly, i get like that alot and its been 5 almost 6months since we lost casey :( really was hoping to get pregnant before her due date but doubt that will happen now.

oh and started taking my clomid today so gonna try it this one month, but been feeling mega sick all day :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> thats good yor feeling little better today madly, i get like that alot and its been 5 almost 6months since we lost casey :( really was hoping to get pregnant before her due date but doubt that will happen now.
> 
> oh and started taking my clomid today so gonna try it this one month, but been feeling mega sick all day :(

Thank you lynne :hugs::kiss::hugs:

I do feel better today but find myself getting a bit :cry: when I stop and think about things...but as long as my mind is occupied I am ok :wacko: partly the reason why I went to work today although my Dr signed me off sick!

Praying we both have :baby:#2 before our angels due dates :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

hey madly know what you mean i am the same, i am focused more on the medical side of my loss and the mess ups than the loss itself i try not to. if i am being honest when we lost casey was a utter mess, and now i try not to think about what happened or what could have been think thats why i am sooo focused on all the TTC.

still not nice going through all this :(

hugs XXXX


----------



## Nightnurse

Still waiting for AF not to show,SO's birthday is on Sunday,would be great to give him a gift of a BFP,fx'ed


----------



## nevertogether

team :bfn: for me ladies. i've accepted it though and can't wait to at least try to get my body ready to see DH and try again in november. love you all and lots of :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sending you lots of virtual :hugs: right now Never! I am still working on getting my head round things too (iykwim!) but we got to have faith right :thumbup:

ooooooooooh keep us posted Nightnurse fxed and gl! :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

AF got me too. So.....roll on IUI.


----------



## lynne192

sorry everyone got thier AF's :( sorry about you needing to wait ages now to try again nevertogether, huge hugs hun we all need to stay in touch XXX


----------



## Gemie

So sorry about the witch getting you ladies :(

It will happen, stay positive :hugs: Remember; Good things come to those who wait! xxx


----------



## lynne192

so they say gemie lol.... i feel like i've been waiting a life time, all my friends are mega fertile and in the time i have been TTC some of them have had three kids!!! lol just my bloody luck.


----------



## nevertogether

thank you everyone. planning to make an appointment back home to get blood work done and maybe HSG. a friend is helping me make the appointment. it will be a good time for me to get it done, because i don't speak german fluently so it's hard for me to get anything done here. will at least be nice to know what we're dealing with here.

lynne - yeah waiting sucks, but i plan to still keep track of my cycles and make sure everything is working properly. probably won't do OPK's, no point really, but will keep track of my temp and maybe take some supplements.

isi - sorry she got you too hun. looks like we are definitely cycle buddies for sure. keep the faith mama.

madly - you are right for sure. we have to keep our heads held high. 

i can't try, but i will be behind you girls every step of the freaking way! hope you get your :bfp:'s very soon!


----------



## lynne192

yeah know what you mean never, hope things work out and you get everything sorted, i am taking clomid this month see what happens, got my sister and son myself tonight in my not finished house so gonna be a nightmare my sister is only little so its like being mum to two lol :D


----------



## mamadonna

nevertogether said:


> thank you everyone. planning to make an appointment back home to get blood work done and maybe HSG. a friend is helping me make the appointment. it will be a good time for me to get it done, because i don't speak german fluently so it's hard for me to get anything done here. will at least be nice to know what we're dealing with here.
> 
> lynne - yeah waiting sucks, but i plan to still keep track of my cycles and make sure everything is working properly. probably won't do OPK's, no point really, but will keep track of my temp and maybe take some supplements.
> 
> isi - sorry she got you too hun. looks like we are definitely cycle buddies for sure. keep the faith mama.
> 
> madly - you are right for sure. we have to keep our heads held high.
> 
> i can't try, but i will be behind you girls every step of the freaking way! hope you get your :bfp:'s very soon!

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Well I am wacked lol! I have had DS and my little niece (5mths old!) since 7am this morning, taken my mind off things though! I have just literally sat down was putting the house back in order :haha:

So sorry Isi the witch flew in on her broom! I cant believe she didnt give more of us a break :shrug:

I hope you will still be around Never I will miss you if your not :hugs::kiss::hugs:

We are still waiting for a few more updates to conclude our WORLD CUP WIGGLES thread :shrug:


----------



## lynne192

maybe the witches team lost the world cup so thats why she's pissed lol :D

def wasn't a spanish fan lol :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> maybe the witches team lost the world cup so thats why she's pissed lol :D
> 
> def wasn't a spanish fan lol :D

LMAO Lynne that is so funny! :haha:

Maybe she supports ENGLAND :rofl::headspin::rofl::headspin:


----------



## lynne192

lol maybe she was rooting for england or something lol or holland lol :D


----------



## nevertogether

germany! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> germany! :)

Well she wasnt supporting TEAM :bfp: never thats for sure :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

i might not be pregnant but i got great news my OH said he wanted to move up the wedding its now 16th october 2012


----------



## nevertogether

lynne :happydance: :yipee: GREAT NEWS!

madly - yes i know that's for sure hun. sheesh. seriously, someone needs to take her out and send her to all the people that don't want to get pregnant. makes no sense.


----------



## lynne192

couldn't agree more nevertogether, a lasy that tried to get it off with my DF got up the duff last month, so was kind miffed because she is only like 16 and always out drinking, smoking doing drugs sleeping around and such, she's now single and i bet she doesn't even know who the father is, i am gutted because we have put so much time and effort into it

but on positive note least our wedding is closer :D but really need to find many bargin ideas because now got 2y3m instead of the 5y3months i thought :(


----------



## nevertogether

wow - gotta love how that works out lynne. NOT! 

i have a hard time only because DH has two kids and i can't even give him 1 from me. it's discouraging. one of the females he slept with 3 times and she got pregnant, the other they were together 6 months and she got pregnant right when they broke up. me, nothing, ever. not even as much as a scare!


----------



## floofymad

My OH got his girlfriend pregnant first cycle of trying. Wish he'd never told me that! It was 16 years ago tho.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

I agree it doesnt seem fair that we all get passed by when some women just fall pregnant at the drop of an hat. My best friend got pregnant the month right after they started TTC (her little man is now a yr old!) I am lucky at the minute I have no relatives or friends, work colleagues etc who are pregnant although in the last 3.5 yrs when it was all I wanted to TTC #2 I was surrounded by plenty of baby bumps. I am getting an easy ride in that respect but I am glad right now cause it would make things all the much harder to bare! I am hoping against hope right now that the next pregnancy announcement will be mine!

Congrats Lynne on the forthcoming wedding, if you need any advice I am an expert at getting wed on a budget!


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs guys, my OH has no kids i have my son and feel terrible that i managed to get pregnant with him but can not give me partner a child :(


----------



## floofymad

Lynne, 
Can I ask, do you know if you Ov'd after your lap as normal or did it change things?.... x


----------



## lynne192

i don't know i only just got my first period after the lap, if you have it before you ovulate then your more likely to get pregnant that month but if you have it after ovulation it flushes egg and everything out.


----------



## floofymad

Thanks Lynne.


----------



## lynne192

no worries hope it helps.


----------



## nevertogether

glad to hear you finally got her lynne so you can start trying again!


----------



## lynne192

yeah got it tuesday the day i moved into my new house lol. took clomid this month also as it was offered so took 100mg today is last day taking it but missed it yesterday so not sure if it will mess up my cycle. hopefully might get positive result from clomid and also cause had lap and dye last month.


----------



## we can't wait

Hey ladies-- just to update you.
:witch: was 2 days late (giving me a lot of hope...) but she finally showed her ugly face. DF & I are out for this month! We're trying to stay positive as we enter month 22 of trying to conceive! Congrats to those who got their positives!! I hope you other ladies get your :bfp: soon!  Let's go August testers !!


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs hun this is our 34th month trying :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

we can't wait said:


> Hey ladies-- just to update you.
> :witch: was 2 days late (giving me a lot of hope...) but she finally showed her ugly face. DF & I are out for this month! We're trying to stay positive as we enter month 22 of trying to conceive! Congrats to those who got their positives!! I hope you other ladies get your :bfp: soon!  Let's go August testers !!

:hugs::kiss::hugs: so sorry AF got you hon XxX


----------



## Nightnurse

*AF *was* 4-5 days* late but she turned up this morning,I am so disappointed was hoping to have a* March* baby,since that is my month and* SO *will be away first week in *August* so will only have a few days with him to *BD* I really hope this works out soon or I will be buying diapers in my mid *40's*


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nightnurse said:


> *AF *was* 4-5 days* late but she turned up this morning,I am so disappointed was hoping to have a* March* baby,since that is my month and* SO *will be away first week in *August* so will only have a few days with him to *BD* I really hope this works out soon or I will be buying diapers in my mid *40's*

:hugs::kiss::hugs: so sorry hon, fxed and gl for this cycle!


----------



## nevertogether

girls - i'm already excited for november, just like i was for june a few months back. i did an ovulation calender predictor thing to get an idea of when i would be ovulating in november/december when i see DH and i should be either the end of november beginning of december and that is when i will see him! he's only here two weeks (more than i got this cycle) but i was so scared it would be my after ovulation two weeks, but looks like it won't be. let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> girls - i'm already excited for november, just like i was for june a few months back. i did an ovulation calender predictor thing to get an idea of when i would be ovulating in november/december when i see DH and i should be either the end of november beginning of december and that is when i will see him! he's only here two weeks (more than i got this cycle) but i was so scared it would be my after ovulation two weeks, but looks like it won't be. let's hope it stays that way!

oh hon I am so pleased for you :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Lots of good news today :thumbup: My scan was clear and I dont have PCOS which I was diagnosed with in 2004 when TTC DS....My ovaries show no typical signs and everything :blush: appears normal! I am on :cloud9: right now :happydance:


----------



## floofymad

Congrats Madly. Really pleased everything is ok x x GL


----------



## nevertogether

that rocks madly!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## floofymad

Girls,
Sorry to rant/cry but I'm absolutely besides myself and don't know what to do....
After the lap, I felt ok ish for about 4/5 days but then started to feel the usual stomach pains coming back that I had before it. Kept telling people but they all say it's probably just not settled down yet. Thurs and Fri were really bad, It hurt a lot. Saturday it hurt for half the day - I took some codeine, but that made me go 'funny'. :wacko: Sunday wasn't too bad and now today it's back again really aching and burning. Also looking at my stomach in the mirror it's swollen like it was before and feels tender/hard. Really really don't know what to do. They said they'd removed the endo, but it feels the same to me and now can't stop crying. I just want it to go away. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
Going to Email the gyno, but don't think there's anything he can do. He thinks he's sorted the problem. :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am so relieved right now I cant begin to explain, I know of course it doesnt mean DH`s spermies are great but we did catch that eggy unfotunately it wasnt meant to be but I am keeping this in mind and staying strong and positive....our aim is to be pregnant by xmas!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> Girls,
> Sorry to rant/cry but I'm absolutely besides myself and don't know what to do....
> After the lap, I felt ok ish for about 4/5 days but then started to feel the usual stomach pains coming back that I had before it. Kept telling people but they all say it's probably just not settled down yet. Thurs and Fri were really bad, It hurt a lot. Saturday it hurt for half the day - I took some codeine, but that made me go 'funny'. :wacko: Sunday wasn't too bad and now today it's back again really aching and burning. Also looking at my stomach in the mirror it's swollen like it was before and feels tender/hard. Really really don't know what to do. They said they'd removed the endo, but it feels the same to me and now can't stop crying. I just want it to go away. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Going to Email the gyno, but don't think there's anything he can do. He thinks he's sorted the problem. :cry:

:hugs::kiss::hugs:

So sorry you feel so bad right now hon! I dont know what to say except you are doing the right thing by emailing your gyno and that I would also say you know your body better than anyone else and if you dont think something is right you are probably right! :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Sooooo pleased for you Nevertogether and Madly! :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance: well lets hope we're seeing those :bfp:'s before the end of this year now!

Floofymad :hugs: Sorry to hear this hunni, you're doing the right thing asking the gyno, it really doesn't sound right and it needs sorting :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> girls - i'm already excited for november, just like i was for june a few months back. i did an ovulation calender predictor thing to get an idea of when i would be ovulating in november/december when i see DH and i should be either the end of november beginning of december and that is when i will see him! he's only here two weeks (more than i got this cycle) but i was so scared it would be my after ovulation two weeks, but looks like it won't be. let's hope it stays that way!
> 
> oh hon I am so pleased for you :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Lots of good news today :thumbup: My scan was clear and I dont have PCOS which I was diagnosed with in 2004 when TTC DS....My ovaries show no typical signs and everything :blush: appears normal! I am on :cloud9: right now :happydance:Click to expand...

thats fab never!

and madly i'm so pleased you got the all clear time for some serious baby making!!


----------



## mamadonna

i hope you are feeling better soon floofy x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much Gemie and Mamadonna for your support XxX


----------



## mamadonna

ur welcome madly:flower:


----------



## floofymad

Thank you everyone. Just so so sick of it and being in pain. Really thought it would have gone away after..
GL for everyone's :bfp: soon. :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

floofymad said:


> Girls,
> Sorry to rant/cry but I'm absolutely besides myself and don't know what to do....
> After the lap, I felt ok ish for about 4/5 days but then started to feel the usual stomach pains coming back that I had before it. Kept telling people but they all say it's probably just not settled down yet. Thurs and Fri were really bad, It hurt a lot. Saturday it hurt for half the day - I took some codeine, but that made me go 'funny'. :wacko: Sunday wasn't too bad and now today it's back again really aching and burning. Also looking at my stomach in the mirror it's swollen like it was before and feels tender/hard. Really really don't know what to do. They said they'd removed the endo, but it feels the same to me and now can't stop crying. I just want it to go away. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Going to Email the gyno, but don't think there's anything he can do. He thinks he's sorted the problem. :cry:


huge hugs hun i had this too but it never went away, i have only been painfree for a few weeks now, and was on higher painkillers than that hun sadly its normal but best to check for infection.

don;t call or email your gyno if your in pain go to A&E!


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Girls,
> Sorry to rant/cry but I'm absolutely besides myself and don't know what to do....
> After the lap, I felt ok ish for about 4/5 days but then started to feel the usual stomach pains coming back that I had before it. Kept telling people but they all say it's probably just not settled down yet. Thurs and Fri were really bad, It hurt a lot. Saturday it hurt for half the day - I took some codeine, but that made me go 'funny'. :wacko: Sunday wasn't too bad and now today it's back again really aching and burning. Also looking at my stomach in the mirror it's swollen like it was before and feels tender/hard. Really really don't know what to do. They said they'd removed the endo, but it feels the same to me and now can't stop crying. I just want it to go away. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Going to Email the gyno, but don't think there's anything he can do. He thinks he's sorted the problem. :cry:
> 
> 
> huge hugs hun i had this too but it never went away, i have only been painfree for a few weeks now, and was on higher painkillers than that hun sadly its normal but best to check for infection.
> 
> don;t call or email your gyno if your in pain go to A&E!Click to expand...

I daren't cause it just feels like really bad aching/burning pains that I had before, and since they've done the lap, and said it was endo, then I just presume it's that or something?..... :cry: Would feel guilty going to A & E cause I'm not bleeding or anything so they'll just think I'm being dramatic. x


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs hun i never wanted to bother anyone either i never had endo but had the same pains.


----------



## floofymad

Thanks Lynne. Think I'm going to just go to bed and have a small cry. Hopefully he'll reply tomorrow Fx


----------



## Groovychick

floofymad said:


> Thanks Lynne. Think I'm going to just go to bed and have a small cry. Hopefully he'll reply tomorrow Fx

:hug:


----------



## lynne192

awww hunni you poor poor thing :( my thoughts are with you wish could give you a huge hug, :(


----------



## floofymad

Thank you x Am in bed worrying and wondering as usual. Going to try and find a comfortable ish position to sleep in x hope you're ok x


----------



## lynne192

hugs hun, it will happen i know it will i have good feelings, keep positive hun i know its horrible and hard, when they told me i only had one tube and my ectopic was not even possible i was very worried and sad but i know its not something i can control and will try everything to get our little one and i know you will too hunni XXX


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning floofy hon hope you are feeling a little better today, sending you huge virtual hugs right now! 

HOLD ONTO THE FAITH THIS IS ALL WORTH WHILE!


----------



## floofymad

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning floofy hon hope you are feeling a little better today, sending you huge virtual hugs right now!
> 
> HOLD ONTO THE FAITH THIS IS ALL WORTH WHILE!

Thanks Madly. Today has been weird. Have had a terrible migraine all day and been all whoozy from that, stomach has been bad in parts, but then faded on and off. Not as bad as yesterday yet. Gyno was a bit vague in his reply. Said my symptoms weren't worrying in the 'early days' but I could go and see him if I want....
Think I'm going to try and delay a bit, as I break up from work on Friday and might be more 'chilled'.... Can always go back next week or week after. 
Popping into docs on Fri to ask about any meds I can take and ttc. Asked for a woman, rather than the horrible men, who wouldn't even look into my pains! :wacko:
Thanks for all your support everyone. :hugs:
GL with out next round of ttc! :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

floofy i hope you start feeling better honey :hugs:


----------



## floofymad

Thanks nevertogether x x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Glad you are feeling a little better today floofy, hold in there it will be worth while!

I am peeved right now DH is playing the `POOR ME` card about how he thinks our m/c is his fault due to pants spermy (he doesnt even know if he does!) Gee you would think he would be happy considering my good news after my scan yesterday and see the positive side of things....but no... I am like get a grip and an SA if your so bloody worried! Men eh?!?!?!?


----------



## Gemie

Hi Madly I wonder if deep down he thinks it's a problem with him now you've been given the all clear. Maybe he's wondering b/c you're having such trouble and a mc. Although we know it's not his fault I wonder if thats what he's thinking now.

You know what men are like! bless them, they won't talk about their feelings properly xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> Hi Madly I wonder if deep down he thinks it's a problem with him now you've been given the all clear. Maybe he's wondering b/c you're having such trouble and a mc. Although we know it's not his fault I wonder if thats what he's thinking now.
> 
> You know what men are like! bless them, they won't talk about their feelings properly xx


Hi Gemie hon, :hugs::kiss::hugs:

I think you`re right :thumbup: when TTC DS DH`s SA was poor, low mobilty and sluggishness! This time around we dont know what the situation is re his spermies except we managed to concieve DS naturally after planned ICSI treatment in 2004! He said he doesnt want to go have his SA checked which can be quite easily done via our GP, but no :shrug: so what can I do?!?!?!


----------



## lynne192

hey all i had utterly horrible day, was at the dentist this mornnig and no matter how many times i told the guy that you can't numb my mouth he wouldn't listen injected me left me to wait and called me back in said my mouth isn't numb about million times but wouldn't believe me went to pull out my tooth and i could feel everythnig i was screaming and crying :( wasn't nice didn't get the tooth out and has told me he can't do it gave me number for sedation clinic to get all the work done at once.... :( was not nice was being sick once i came out cause was soooo painful idiot dentist wish he had just listened, on more positive note making nappy cakes atm :

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/203_0124.jpg

and planning my wedding might might being brought forward again :D


----------



## nevertogether

lynne - i feel you on the dental pain. the army isn't sensitive at all when it comes to dental work. i had five implants yesterday and a sinus augmentation on both sides first. i hope you feel better soon honey!


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Madly I wonder if deep down he thinks it's a problem with him now you've been given the all clear. Maybe he's wondering b/c you're having such trouble and a mc. Although we know it's not his fault I wonder if thats what he's thinking now.
> 
> You know what men are like! bless them, they won't talk about their feelings properly xx
> 
> 
> Hi Gemie hon, :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> I think you`re right :thumbup: when TTC DS DH`s SA was poor, low mobilty and sluggishness! This time around we dont know what the situation is re his spermies except we managed to concieve DS naturally after planned ICSI treatment in 2004! He said he doesnt want to go have his SA checked which can be quite easily done via our GP, but no :shrug: so what can I do?!?!?!Click to expand...

Ahhh well that makes me think it even more now. Poor guy :(

I hope you can talk him into getting checked out hun. 
If only he'd realise the help is there and not too feel so bad!!

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Madly I wonder if deep down he thinks it's a problem with him now you've been given the all clear. Maybe he's wondering b/c you're having such trouble and a mc. Although we know it's not his fault I wonder if thats what he's thinking now.
> 
> You know what men are like! bless them, they won't talk about their feelings properly xx
> 
> 
> Hi Gemie hon, :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> I think you`re right :thumbup: when TTC DS DH`s SA was poor, low mobilty and sluggishness! This time around we dont know what the situation is re his spermies except we managed to concieve DS naturally after planned ICSI treatment in 2004! He said he doesnt want to go have his SA checked which can be quite easily done via our GP, but no :shrug: so what can I do?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh well that makes me think it even more now. Poor guy :(
> 
> I hope you can talk him into getting checked out hun.
> If only he'd realise the help is there and not too feel so bad!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Gemie,

We had a major chat last night :thumbup: he admitted he didnt know how to deal with our m/c and didnt know how to help me...I told him he should have said this to me and at least I would have had an indication of how he felt instead of feeling like he didnt really care :wacko: . We have decided to wait a few months and see what happens and if nothing he will get a SA done, its not like he hasnt done it before but I told him I dont blame him (or myself for that matter!) and theres no blame when a m/c happens it just does and we couldnt have done anything different to prevent it and so he has to get over self pity :thumbup: We are on shaky ground right now but am sure we will work through things we always do :hugs:

Thank you for your support Gemie hon XxX


----------



## lynne192

ack i am alright lol knocked back some painkillers, now got bigger things to worry about.


----------



## floofymad

Aw hope you're alright Lynne. That sounds terrible! x x


----------



## lynne192

thanks, such as life and gonna get on with it keep falling asleep today, wish wee man would crash so i can


----------



## Groovychick

Hope you feel better soon Lynne. :hug:


----------



## lynne192

thank you hun... really pissed off now, we have set our wedding date and my best friend is not happy and said she's not coming now, she's in america and my partner really doesn't like her, and thought she would make an effort instead she's making a dig, "why on your birthday thats stupid" "fine if you don't want me there then i wont" "7months is a year so i can't come"


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## lynne192

think its just one of those weeks.


----------



## Groovychick

We all have them! Hope things work out for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks just got to batter the dentist, buy new purse and photos, ditch the soon to be ex friend and knock back painkillers and chocolate for pains lol.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well no World Cup little one for me. AF got me on Saturday!!!! DARN!!!!!


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs hun XXXXXXXXX


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So sorry hon! Fxed and GL for this cycle XxX


----------



## floofymad

Wispyshadow said:


> Well no World Cup little one for me. AF got me on Saturday!!!! DARN!!!!!


Sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## floofymad

Well today I spent a fortune in H&B on Evening Primrose Oil, Agnus Cactus, Black Cohoosh and Zinc. in an attempt to find a remedy for the pain... Was considering some chinese things that's been mentioned too, called Don Quai but it was really expensive!
My OH is complaining of rattling from all the supplements, but I'd definitely say he's more up for constant :sex: than before...
Also got a friend who's going to try some reflexology and reiki on me to help my energy flow properly. 
I'll try anything! :wacko:


----------



## Groovychick

Best of luck floofymad! :flower: :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Good Luck floofy.....sounds like you got an amazing plan there!


----------



## floofymad

MADLYTTC said:


> Good Luck floofy.....sounds like you got an amazing plan there!

Gotta try something! 
OH is now on zinc, vit c, maca, men's multivits and joint supplements! lol. He's being a good boy and taking them, altho dismisses maca completely so I'm dying to see if it does something decent and I can prove it! 
Never had a reiki b4 and always find it hard to switch off, but maybe I should learn...... :dohh: x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

floofymad said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck floofy.....sounds like you got an amazing plan there!
> 
> Gotta try something!
> OH is now on zinc, vit c, maca, men's multivits and joint supplements! lol. He's being a good boy and taking them, altho dismisses maca completely so I'm dying to see if it does something decent and I can prove it!
> Never had a reiki b4 and always find it hard to switch off, but maybe I should learn...... :dohh: xClick to expand...

Sounds like yoy got it in hand :happydance: 

Am not sure OH should be behaving himself though hon :haha:


----------



## floofymad

MADLYTTC said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck floofy.....sounds like you got an amazing plan there!
> 
> Gotta try something!
> OH is now on zinc, vit c, maca, men's multivits and joint supplements! lol. He's being a good boy and taking them, altho dismisses maca completely so I'm dying to see if it does something decent and I can prove it!
> Never had a reiki b4 and always find it hard to switch off, but maybe I should learn...... :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like yoy got it in hand :happydance:
> 
> Am not sure OH should be behaving himself though hon :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## lynne192

hope things work for you floofy hun really do, i took 100mg of clomid this month but not sure if it has or will work , this month we are using angus casuts, folic acid, aspirin and prenatal vit, pre-seed, soft cups, clearblue okp, fertility monitor, CM/Temp/cervix charting and taking cough med to thin CM


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> hope things work for you floofy hun really do, i took 100mg of clomid this month but not sure if it has or will work , this month we are using angus casuts, folic acid, aspirin and prenatal vit, pre-seed, soft cups, clearblue okp, fertility monitor, CM/Temp/cervix charting and taking cough med to thin CM

Bl**dy hell! :haha: Think I'm on prenatal vit, folic acid, EPO, Echinacea, and Vit C, going to start Agnus Cactus and Black Cohosh at CD1. :happydance: Something had better bl**dy work! :wacko:


----------



## lynne192

floofymad said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> hope things work for you floofy hun really do, i took 100mg of clomid this month but not sure if it has or will work , this month we are using angus casuts, folic acid, aspirin and prenatal vit, pre-seed, soft cups, clearblue okp, fertility monitor, CM/Temp/cervix charting and taking cough med to thin CM
> 
> Bl**dy hell! :haha: Think I'm on prenatal vit, folic acid, EPO, Echinacea, and Vit C, going to start Agnus Cactus and Black Cohosh at CD1. :happydance: Something had better bl**dy work! :wacko:Click to expand...


hey hun i also take Vit C but don't count that in my fertility lot, also take something for my joints but don't count that either. i took black cohosh before but was told was safer to just take baby aspirin because can even take that when you are pregnant where as black cohosh can be dangerous during pregnancy. not sure what EPO or Echinacea is???

know what you mean about something working. cause been thinking about the wedding sooo much i am hoping that helps us.


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> hope things work for you floofy hun really do, i took 100mg of clomid this month but not sure if it has or will work , this month we are using angus casuts, folic acid, aspirin and prenatal vit, pre-seed, soft cups, clearblue okp, fertility monitor, CM/Temp/cervix charting and taking cough med to thin CM
> 
> Bl**dy hell! :haha: Think I'm on prenatal vit, folic acid, EPO, Echinacea, and Vit C, going to start Agnus Cactus and Black Cohosh at CD1. :happydance: Something had better bl**dy work! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey hun i also take Vit C but don't count that in my fertility lot, also take something for my joints but don't count that either. i took black cohosh before but was told was safer to just take baby aspirin because can even take that when you are pregnant where as black cohosh can be dangerous during pregnancy. not sure what EPO or Echinacea is???
> 
> know what you mean about something working. cause been thinking about the wedding sooo much i am hoping that helps us.Click to expand...

Evening Primrose Oil. Echinacea is a herb that fights off colds and flu etc. If you take one a day for a few weeks you'll definitely not get ill. It's amazing! That's obviously not ttc related, just trying to keep my immune system in check x


----------



## lynne192

sounds like something me and OH should maybe take, heard about primerose oil but what does it do and how does it help etc?


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> sounds like something me and OH should maybe take, heard about primerose oil but what does it do and how does it help etc?

Healthy hormones, regulate cycle etc. Read somewhere it could be good for endometriosis too x 

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=898


----------



## lynne192

oh right so it sort of works like angus castus too?


----------



## floofymad

lynne192 said:


> oh right so it sort of works like angus castus too?

Think so. It's highly recommended like AC is. I'm starting that on CD1 x


----------



## lynne192

best of luck hun hope it works x


----------



## floofymad

You too! x x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Just a word of warning `please be careful with AC` as too much of a high dose can give you a dodgy tummy!


----------



## floofymad

Ooh thanks Madly. How much is 'too much'??? 
Think the ones I've got are 500mg and says to take 2?.... x x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I was taking one 500mg twice daily too, it doesnt effect everyone but just beaware of it hon! I have IBS so it didnt do me any good at all! Its worth giving it a go though cause the effects of it helping can be really positive!


----------



## lynne192

i take 1,600mg a day and never had any problems was on it for 12months before having my DS and been on it 6months roughly this time.


----------



## MrsHowley81

It gave me headaches so I'm going to half the dose this time :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have heard of a lot of Ladies saying it doesnt agree with them in one way or another....I think its all about working out the happy medium for you, for me it was too much and I had to sack it! I switched to vit b6 which has similar qualities and it worked so much better for me although his cycle I had ditched that too and am now just taking a pre-natal multi vit doh!


----------



## lynne192

lol i am immune to most stuff, most meds burn up quickly in my body kinda crap when in pain cause can't take enough pain killers to help


----------



## floofymad

Thanks everyone. Madly I have IBS too so will keep an eye on that! lol x


----------



## lynne192

its never effected my ibs


----------

